#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-01
<merchus2> hay alguien
<virusuy> merchus2: si 
<merchus2> ayuda!
<virusuy> que paso ?
<merchus2> hola virus
<merchus2> me paso una desgracia
<merchus2> borrando una avast
<merchus2> se me murio el windows en la compu de una amiga
<merchus2> quiero instalarle el ubuntu
<merchus2> no me deja botar el cd
<merchus2> solo sale la pantalla negra
<merchus2> con el windows boot manager
<merchus2> dando error 0xc000000f
<virusuy> uhmmmm
<virusuy> no tengo la menor idea
<merchus2> uuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyy
<merchus2> bueno sigo investigando en el google
<virusuy> siga siga!
<merchus2> gracias igual
<virusuy> cualquier otra cosa avisa
<merchus2> dale
<ratman> umm en la vios esta habilitado el inicio por cd
<merchus2> hola ratman
<merchus2> no puedo ingresar al bios
<merchus2> apreto f1, f8 , f lo que sea y no me deja entrar al bios
<ratman> que maquina es un laptop
<merchus2> solo me sale la pantalla negra con ese error
 * ratman los discos se fueron mal para arriba
 * ratman hasta febrero no bajan 
<Lune> hola gente
<virusuy> hola Lune 
<Lune> necesito un poco de ayuda... jejeje... con el pdf printer
<Lune> no puedo instalarlo... x.x
<virusuy> pdf printer ?
<virusuy> estas siguiendo algun tutorial o algo ?
<Lune> seep.... pero no puedo instalarlo por la terminal...
<virusuy> que comando habias ejecutado ?
<Lune> emmm... ninguno... no me deja hacer nada pero... tenia que usar este
<Lune> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<virusuy> y que te dice la consola ?
<Lune> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo? usuario@usuario-HP:~$    
<virusuy> ahh, posiblemente estes ejcutando otro comando antes
<virusuy> que tomo el control sobre dpkg (quien administra los paquetes)
<virusuy> ejecuta esto en la terminal
<virusuy> ps -e | grep apt
<virusuy> y copiame aca que es lo que te aparece
<Lune> usuario@usuario-HP:~$ ps -e | grep apt  3061 ?        00:00:01 apt-get  4102 ?        00:00:10 aptd usuario@usuario-HP:~$    
<virusuy> ahora hace 
<virusuy> sudo kill 3061
<virusuy> y volve a ejecutar ps -e | grep apt
<virusuy> y pegame lo que te da como resultado aca
<Lune> usuario@usuario-HP:~$ ps -e | grep apt  4102 ?        00:00:10 aptd usuario@usuario-HP:~$ 
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> ahora si ejecuta sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<virusuy> fijate si te sigue el proceso normalmente..
<Lune> nop.... lo mismo
<virusuy> hace sudo kill 4102
<Lune> kill: No such process
<virusuy> y despues instala cups-pdf
<virusuy> funcion ?
<Lune> no funciono... x.x
<virusuy> copiame el comando exacto que etas ejecutando para instalar cups
<virusuy> cups-pdf
<Lune> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<optofer> hola soy nuevo en el chat  alguien puede tenderme una mano
<magu42> hola optofer 
<optofer> hola  gracias por responder
<magu42> que te anda pasando optofer 
<optofer> mira tenia instalado ubuntu 11.04y estaba fantastico 
<optofer> y actualice a 11.10
<optofer> no se si quedo mal  o tiene un problema  pero esta bastante  inestable el sistema se cuelga 
<optofer> y en el arranque me pone "bootng whitout full netorking configation"
<magu42> a veces las actualizaciónes de versión no quedan bien , en tiempos de cambios grandes , como se están dando ahora
<magu42> y no tenés conección optofer ?
<optofer> no no tengo pero de todos modos algunas veces he logrado conectarme pero configurando pppoe pero si reinicio cuando arranca de nuevo no conecta 
<optofer> lo raro es que aveces me puedo conectar haciendo esto y otras veces no
<magu42> yá habia leido tu post en el blog , pero no dice  a que te quieres conectar ni como
<optofer> bien soy duro 
<magu42> optofer⟿ primero: a que te quieres conectar , router , adsl , modem3g ?
<optofer> me conecto a travez de un router cisco 
<magu42> con cable o wifi
<optofer> cable
<magu42> recién ahora tenemos los datos necesarios :)
<optofer> bien
<magu42> entonces solo en el network manager debes darle conectar donde dice  "auto Eth0"
<magu42> asumo que el router está bien configurado
<optofer> si el router esta como siempre
<magu42> y si ves algo que está conectado que no sea eth0  , desconectarlo
<optofer> lo reinicie a valores de fabrica para ver si era eso 
<magu42> por ej , si estuvo conectado al adsl directo antes
<magu42> al router?
<optofer> si ademas lo desconecte y conecte la compu solo al adsl y era lo mismo
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> saludos eduardor-mnav 
<optofer> hola
<eduardor-mnav> hola magu42 Naudy y todos los otros
<magu42> como anda eduardor-mnav 
<eduardor-mnav> estaba testeando el site con nombre alternativo
<Naudy>  \o
<eduardor-mnav> y funciona todo
<eduardor-mnav> nada en ingles como dijeron
<eduardor-mnav> tenemos log!!!
<magu42> jaja , el lunes habrá que defenderse
<eduardor-mnav> bueno, me salgo y vuelvo en 15 min
<eduardor-mnav> o cuando pueda
<magu42> dale
<optofer> amigo que me recomendas
<magu42> optofer⟿ ubuntu se conecta automagicamente a cualquier cosa , es raro , te esoy buscando un manual de antel , pero se vé que lo cambiaron de lugar
<magu42> ceno y vuelvo
 * magu42 is away: 
<optofer>  mira por lo que vi no soy el unico que le pasa algo asi
<optofer> ok
<optofer> te dejo un link para ver si lo entendes mejor que yo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-02
<virusuy> optofer: y si haces 
<virusuy> lo que dice el comentario 40
<virusuy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810/comments/40 
<optofer> me fijo ok gracias
<optofer> bien tu me puedes esplicar que hace esto perdona la joda
<virusuy> borra links simbolicos y los arma otra vez
<virusuy> ojo, eso lo solucino 1 tipo, no significa que aplique para todos
<virusuy> los casos
<optofer> si entiendo 
<virusuy> te puede funcionar, o no, esta en vos probabrlo
<virusuy> si te fijas los demas comentarios hay gente que no le funciono.. a otra si
<optofer> mas bien lo pruebo tengo que reiniciar y entrar a ubuntu dentro de un rato pongo lo que me paso ok
<virusuy> ok
<optofer> gracias
<virusuy> a ti
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> y volvio el ubuntulo12 
<PabloRubianes> bien!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay en la lucha y vos?... tiempo sin verte
<PabloRubianes> llegando a casa
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje... ya enviaste la solicitud al ubuntu.council?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> la iba a mandar ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> tengo que hacer el testimonial para vos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando trabajando en el email... pero ando re-escazo de ideas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y yo el tuyo
<SergioMeneses> este fin de semana trabaje en el proceso electoral de mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> y pues no pude hacer mucho por lo demas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es mas! detengo lo mio y me pongo a trabajar en tu testimonio!... dame unos minutos
<PabloRubianes> dale no hay apuro
<EduardoR> hola de nuevo!
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> estoy terminado la pagina \0/ 
<EduardoR> cuento que hice un usuario con solo el mail sin Launchpad y perfecto
<PabloRubianes> estoy enfrascado en una lucha desigual con el h*&@^@&@^*&@ CSS
<EduardoR> nada en ingles 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso se iba a sacar.............
<PabloRubianes> pero ta hay que hablar con capeluto
<EduardoR> ok, pero si hay menos gente por algo que no se sacó todavía, entonces no hay razón de echarle la culpa 
<EduardoR> Launchpad no tiene la culpa de que entre menos gente al sitio
<EduardoR> a eso me refiero
<PabloRubianes> anda al canal consejo
<EduardoR> ok
<optofer> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola optofer 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<SergioMeneses> optofer, \o
<optofer> maso 
<optofer> hablava con virusuy y magu42 sobre un problema con la actualizacion de ubuntu 
<virusuy> optofer: probaste lo que te habia comentado ?
<optofer> si pero no camino 
<optofer> el resultado de dmesg te sirve de algo
<virusuy> a ver 
<virusuy> pegalo en http://pastebin.com/
<optofer> es largo lo cargo aca
<optofer> ok
<virusuy> pegalo ahi, y dale submit
<virusuy> y pasanos la URL
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hay misa mañana !!!
<PabloRubianes> jaja si
<PabloRubianes> pero no voy
<virusuy> mala onda
<PabloRubianes> si jaja vos vas?
<virusuy> yo tengo livng preferencial, en pirmer fila, al diome justito, especial pa ver todo
<optofer> aca esta http://pastebin.com/s4UWrLMX
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: en la trastienda, 
<virusuy> la parte de arriba
<virusuy> son sillones y son 2 filas
<virusuy> estoy en la primer fila, justo en el sillon que da de frente al escenario, osea, tengo panoramica perfecta
<PabloRubianes> pero como los conseguis?
<virusuy> lo compras 
<virusuy> como compras cualquiera entrada
<PabloRubianes> mira
<optofer> perdonen pero entro a trabajar a las 5 de la mañana  si pueden darme una mano se lo agradezco  me visan por el blogs
<EduardoR> puse link a fotos en el portal
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<EduardoR> hay alguien mas que subió fotos del evento?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que prolijo.... jajjajaa
<EduardoR> ahora pongo al revés, ya van a ver!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si algo un poco mas estetico...
<EduardoR> tengo 11 ventanas en uso, si tuviera Unity me internan!
<PabloRubianes> anda
<EduardoR> CHAN!!!
<PabloRubianes> mucho mejor!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, noma!
<EduardoR> ahora!
<EduardoR> puse la dirección!
<EduardoR> y fercha
<PabloRubianes> saludos... me voy a ver si encaro a hacer la pagina y al sobre
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, nos hablamos
<EduardoR> no me anda
<EduardoR> no entiendo
<EduardoR> dice Introduzca las dos palabras en el campo que aparece abajo
<EduardoR> y abajo está el boton de Continuar
<EduardoR> el captcha no aparece
<EduardoR> el cromium no aparece el  captcha de Launchpad
<merchus2> hola a todos
<merchus2> hay alguien?
<efpc2003> hola
<efpc2003> si
<merchus2> efpc2003 tengo un problema con el wine
<efpc2003> emmm wine... no lo conozco bien pero dale
<efpc2003> qué software querés correr con wine?
<merchus2> lo instale y ahora quiero instalar el autocad
<merchus2> y no hace nada
<merchus2> sera que no se puede?
<efpc2003> personalmente... solamente he ejecutado software sin instaladores
<merchus2> uuff y bueno.... capaz istale un wine que no era...
<merchus2> habia muchas opciones en el centro de software
<efpc2003> por ej. portables que se extraen en una carpeta y funcionan simplemente ej. vlc opera browser un winamp etc
<merchus2> si si, pero tengo entendido que sirve tambien para los instaladores
<efpc2003> es cierto pero nunca lo usé
<efpc2003> has buscado software 3d etc en los repo de ubuntu?
<efpc2003> creo que hay un "qcad" ,blender, inkscape
<merchus2> le estoy configurando la pc a una amiga, no puedo sacarla de windos tan de glpe
<efpc2003> en el centro de software busca con la expresión "cad" a ver qué surge
<merchus2> si tengo que convencerla
<merchus2> -.-
<efpc2003> ?
<merchus2> que puede vivir sin programas del windows
<efpc2003> yo puedo hace años
<efpc2003> todos podemos
<merchus2> lo se lo se
<merchus2> XD
<merchus2> bueno me despido, gracias efpc2003
<merchus2> que pases ben
<merchus2> bien
<efpc2003> nos vemos
<ChristoferR_> Hola!
<invitado> hola una pregunta que programa puedo usar para descargar archivos desde ubuntu?¿
<invitado> asi como el ares?¿
<virusuy> invitado: tenes miles
<virusuy> invitado: aca tenes muchas alternativas, mira : http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9519064.R/Alternativas-de-ares-para-ubuntu.html
<invitado> grcias 
<invitado> lo instale desde ayer a ubuntu y lo estoy epezando a conocer
<virusuy> buenisimo.
<invitado> gracias esta muy bueno 
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<dylan66> buenas tardes SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> dylan66, \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses dylan66  buenas!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<dylan66> esta tranquilo el canal
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> hay alguien?
<EduardoR> Alguien ha tenido problemas con videos desde el FF 7?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, no
<EduardoR> acabo de descubrir que Firefox deshabilitó Flash porque era obsoleto
<EduardoR> me hizo descargarlo de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> pero q videos? flash?
<EduardoR> shockwave
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<EduardoR> youtube andaba, pero no todos
<SergioMeneses> de momento no lo uso...
<SergioMeneses> youtube con html5
<SergioMeneses> 0 flash
<SergioMeneses> :D
<EduardoR> ayer entrevistaron a Ismael Catagnet en la TV
<EduardoR> y no es youtube
<EduardoR> http://www.canal20.com.uy/videos/1106/?playlist=358
<EduardoR> ahora funciona!
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<EduardoR> tengo otro lío
<EduardoR> ayer me explotó la tarjeta de video nVidea
<EduardoR> la saque y dejé la onboard
<EduardoR> anda, pero cuando entro al escritorio GUAU Flipó!
<EduardoR> todas las letras están con flip horizontal
<EduardoR> en el lugar correcto pero en espejo 
<EduardoR> los menú, los íconos, todo de cabeza
<EduardoR> pero no la pantalla, solo cada letra está invertida en el orden normal de izq, a derecha
<EduardoR> eso solo en Gnome classic de 11.04
<EduardoR> en gnome classic sin efectos está bien
<EduardoR> evidentemente es un efecto
<EduardoR> si vuelvo a unity, que antes no andaba, ahora anda, pero no se oculta el lanzador, está siempre arriba
<ChristoferR_> Hola!
<EduardoR> hola ChristofeR
<ChristoferR_> como estas?
<EduardoR> viste el portal y las fotos?
<ChristoferR_> no
<ChristoferR_> ya las busco
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<ChristoferR_> tambien estan aca http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.179790502105533.46809.100002237529959&type=1&l=a11256ccf8
<EduardoR> tenes facebook?
<ChristoferR_> si
<ChristoferR_> si es que me preguntas a mi
<invitado> hola
<invitado> tengo una duda sobre linux
<ratman_> hola
<ratman_> ya se porque el live no me arranca del 11.10 y el del 11.04 si
<magu42> cuente ratman _
<ratman_> el 11:04 tenoa gnome2
<ratman_> el 11:10 no 
<magu42> cierto
<ratman_> como no le va mi ati al 11:10
<ratman_> ni al 04
<ratman_> lo que secede es que en el 04 me arrancaba gnome2
<ratman_> pero en el 10 no puede
<ratman_> jejee
<ratman_> ya que sus dos ambientes necesitan aceleracion
<ratman_> chan
<magu42> a mi me pasó al revez con esta ati de 64mb , ahora anda , en 2D claro 
<magu42> con el 04 no hubo modo
<magu42> cosas raras
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> pero pa mi le erran en no poner un modo 
<ratman_> que arranque sin aceleracion 
<ratman_> en 11.10 ni el arranque me presenta
<ratman_> no me atrevo a actualizarlo porque si no arranca
<ratman_> a bajar todo de nuevo 
<ratman_> ya regreso
<ratman_> toy
<merchus2> hola a todos
<ratman_> hlas
<magu42> hola merchus2 
<ratman_> pues eso  para mi el live cd deberia seguir teniendo gnome2
<ratman_> o poder bajar una vercion con el 
<merchus2> hola magu42
<magu42> yo dije algo parecido hace unos meses y me quisieron quemar la barba
<merchus2> necesito una mano enorme
<ratman_> para los que como yo no le va de priimera la aceleracion
<merchus2> alguien sabe usar el wine?
<ratman_> que sucede
<ratman_> merchus2, 
<magu42> diga merchus2 
<merchus2> estoy intentando instalar el autocad 2004, con el wine
<merchus2> lo istale barbaro
<merchus2> me genero un acceso directo en escritorio
<magu42> merchus2⟿ necesitas 3D en el cad?
<ratman_> pero no arranca
<merchus2> pero cuando quiero abriro no me deja
<ratman_> lo que yo aria primero es ejecutrarlo en consola para ver que error te tira
<merchus2> si magu
<merchus2> si magu42 presiso el 3d
<merchus2> ratman como lo abro?
<merchus2> magu42 intente istalar el bricscad, pero cuando estoy trabajando coen el se cierra de repente
<magu42> merchus2⟿ entonces no te sirve lo que te iba a proponer
<magu42> DraftSight , pero solo abro planos de obra , creo que no tiene 3D
<ratman_> veamos 
<merchus2> magu42 no se cual es el drama con el bricscad deberia funcionar bien
<ratman_> este post es para uno viejo pero puede servir
<merchus2> pasamelo ratman_
<ratman_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4586869/Como-instalar-Autocad-2004-en-Ubuntu-9_10-con-wine.html
<ratman_> pero no hagas todo lo de ahi 
<merchus2> ok
<ratman_> lo que si puedes bajar es el winetricks
<ratman_> que es para instalar libreria, fonts y esas cosas
<merchus2> lotengo al winetricks
<ratman_> ahi te dice que instales 2 cosas para el autocad
<ratman_> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<ratman_> sh winetricks dotnet20 allfonts
<merchus2> eso pongo en terminal?
<ratman_> o lo eliges del menu de winetrick
<ratman_> s
<ratman_> creo que el nuevo te pone un menu
<ratman_> o pantalla
 * ratman_ nunca instalo en autocad
<ratman_> solo el wow
<ratman_> jjeje
<merchus2> jejeje
<merchus2> espera ratmanque me perdi
<merchus2> ratman abro el winetricks y que selecciono?
<ratman_> busca allfont
<ratman_> y dotnet20
<merchus2> ninguno de los 2 aparece
<merchus2> esta el 
<merchus2> view help
<merchus2> install an app
<ratman_> pera que lo busco 
<ratman_> acabo de instalar todo
<merchus2> install a benchmark
<ratman_> cambie de disco 
<merchus2> ok
<ratman_> mal dia porque lso discos se fueron a la nuve
<ratman_> nube
<merchus2> ??
<ratman_> subio los precios
<ratman_> un disco que salia 98 dolares
<ratman_> ahora sale 125
<merchus2> nooooooo que robo
<ratman_> es a nivel mundial 
<ratman_> por las inundaciones de filipinas
<ratman_> y el a;o nuevo chino 
<ratman_> o algo asi 
<ratman_> dicen que hasta frebrero no bajan
<merchus2> uf 
<ratman_> que no se te rompa el disco hehe 
<merchus2> que tema con el wine!
<ratman_> sip 
<merchus2> ratman en un momento pense que si
<ratman_> yo toy instalando wine
<ratman_> porque recien formatie
<ratman_> mejor dicho nstale todo 
<merchus2> la pc que etoy trabajando estaba con el windows y no se que le hicieron 
<merchus2> que parecia que no arrancaba mas
<ratman_> el dot net debe estar como algo 
<ratman_> con la descripocion 
<ratman_> .net framework 2.0
<ratman_> o algo asi 
<merchus2> explicate
<ratman_> bueno un seg que lo instalo 
<ratman_> y veo com es
<ratman_> toy a memoria y se ve que no es buena
<ratman_> jeje
<merchus2> jejjeje no pasa nada, mi ignorancia no tiee limites
<merchus2> -.-
<ratman_> np 
<ratman_> no es ignorancia sino que aprendemos 
<ratman_> aprender no tiene limites
<merchus2> es verdad
<merchus2> con ustedes aprendi pila creeme
<ratman_> todos aprendemso de todos :)
<merchus2> eso es bueno
<ratman_> ya casi termino de instalarse el wine
<merchus2> bien de bien 
<ratman_> arranca el winetrak
<merchus2> si
<merchus2> listo
<ratman_> en las selecciones
<ratman_> eleje
<ratman_> install an app
<merchus2> listo
<ratman_> aceptar te llevara a un menu
<merchus2> luego
<ratman_>  a no era alli sorry 
<merchus2> si ya estoy
<ratman_> toy aprendiendo 
<ratman_> tambien 
<ratman_> :(
<merchus2> ejejeje
<ratman_> dale cancelar
<merchus2> doy cancelar?
<merchus2> si 
<merchus2> a que le doy
<ratman_> un seg no lo veo 
<merchus2> ok
<ratman_> bueo elije 
<ratman_> Select de default ..
<ratman_> es la que aparece por defecto creo 
<merchus2> ok
<merchus2> si si 
<ratman_> ahora la 1 opcion 
<merchus2> listo
<ratman_> install a win  dll
<merchus2> bien
<ratman_> aparecera una lista grande
<ratman_> ahi esta dotnet20
<merchus2> si 
<merchus2> si
<merchus2> tambien esta el dotnet20sp2
<merchus2> a cual le doy?
<ratman_> yo eligiria el 1
<ratman_> ejje
<ratman_> toy viendo si encuentro el otro y no lo veo aqui 
<ratman_> dale aceptar
<ratman_> te coemnsara a bajar
<ratman_> tal ves te pregunte lo de la licencia y eso 
<merchus2> ok
<ratman_> ya encontre el otro hehe
<merchus2> bueno el tema es que tengo que salir de esta por que  tengo que usar el internet
<ratman_> lo instaalmos despues de ese
<ratman_> oki 
<ratman_> yo estare por aqui 
<ratman_> ejje
<merchus2> bueno aguanta que me desconecto y lo instalo y regreso
<ratman_> si no contesto es porque toy en algun juego hehehe
<ratman_> oki
<merchus2> bueno  bueno Xd
<merchus2> XD
<ratman_> yo ya regreso que tengo que reinicia actualize todo el ubuntu 
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> lito reiniciada
<ratman_> ya vengo 
<ratman_> voy a conectar un disco 
<ratman_> como demora pasar 200 gigas ehe
<magu42> 200gb  jeje
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> fue mi gran problema de sisco 
<ratman_> no tenia espacio 
<ratman_> y no queria borrar nada
<ruth_> ratman_ soy merchus2
<ratman_> doble personalidad
<ruth_> yes
<ratman_> bueno yo toy dos veces
<ratman_> ehehe
<ruth_> no es mi pc
<ruth_> bueno 
<ruth_> le di aseptar se bajo
<ratman_> y termino 
<ratman_> bien 
<ratman_> abre winetricks de nuevo 
<ruth_> y ahora esta en microsort.NET Framework 2.0 setup
<ruth_>  y ahi esta 
<ratman_> elijes la mism a opcion
<ruth_> dio un error y dijo que den be cerrarce
<ratman_> umm
<ratman_> pa ahi se me fue de las manso 
<ruth_> ademas el cuadro sigue abierto y no me deja ni cancelar ni cerrar
<ruth_> que porqueria
<ratman_> uf
<ratman_> dejame ver
<ruth_> dale
<ratman_> cuando tava gnome 2 sabia cerrar esa ventana
<ruth_> aaa
<ratman_> con uniti ni dieas tengo hehe
<ruth_> unity se pone raro hasta que no se acostumbra
<ruth_> y si reinicio la pc?
<ratman_> sip eso mata todo 
<ratman_> pero la verdad eso me hace recordar otro sistema
<ratman_> jejeje
<ruth_> bueno aguantame que reinicio, si a mi tambien, pero bueno mejor 
<ruth_> ni nombrarlo 
<ruth_> jejejejeje
<ruth_> ¬¬
 * ratman_ anda algo perdido con ese autocad
<ratman_> umm encontre algo 
<ratman_> pero bueno 
<magu42> draftsight anda barbaro pero no tiene 3D aún  :(
<ratman_> :(
<ratman_> jeje a mi el linscape me sobra
<ratman_> eejejejej
<magu42> jejeje
<ratman_> 0 de destresa grafica
<ratman_> http://hatsuit.wordpress.com/2010/12/16/instalar-autocad-2004-en-ubuntu/
<ratman_> que opinas de esa pagina fncionara esa
<magu42> pero crossover es pago no?
<ratman_> no recuero magu42
<ruth_> ratman_
<ruth_> bueno empezamos de nuevo?
<ratman_> toy buscando a ver si encuentro algo 
<ratman_> porque ese error no se a que sea
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> -.-
<ratman_> tava leyendo que cn el 2004 en uno de lso puntos que traba es la instalacion del dotnet20
<ratman_> uff
<ruth_> uuuu
<ruth_> noooo
<ruth_> que cagada
<ratman_> que wine instalastes
<ratman_> que version
<ruth_> mmmm
<ruth_> aguanta
<ruth_> 1.2
<ratman_> instala la 1.3
<ratman_> yo instale esa
<ratman_> y me dejo instalar el dotnet20
<ruth_> bueno y desinstalo esta?
<ratman_> sip yo lo haria
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> XD
<ruth_> instalando
<ratman_> intenta instalar de nuevo el dotnet29
<ratman_> dotnet20
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> a ver que pasa
<ratman_> sip 
<ruth_> escuchame
<ruth_> hay un comdlg32ocx marcado lo desmarco?
<ruth_> ratman_
<ratman_> nio dejalo 
<ratman_> no molesta
<ratman_> hehe
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> jejejejejeje
<ruth_> a que tas jugando? recomenda che
<ruth_> ratman_ le doy aseptar y me regresa la ventana segunda
<ratman_> umm
<ruth_> uf
<ratman_> umm 
<ruth_> nooooooooo
<ratman_> que paso 
<ruth_> no se y me da ansiedad
 * ratman_ no me gustan los nooooooo
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> sabes ver los archivos oculots
<ratman_> a no no puedo hacer eso 
<ruth_> si con el ctrl h no?
 * ratman_ pensando 
<ratman_> el wintricks donde lo tienes
<ratman_> en el escritorio o ne el la carpeta del user
<ruth_> el la carpeta user
<ratman_> oki 
<ratman_> abre una consola
<ratman_> haz un ls a ver si ves wintrink 
<ruth_> ok
<ruth_> como hago?
<ratman_> ls
<ratman_> enter
<ratman_> y te deveria mistrar lso archivos y carpetaas
<ruth_> no aparece
<ratman_> la carpeta user la vez
<ruth_> solo documentos
<ruth_> o sea veo lo que esta en la 
<ruth_> carpeta del user
<ratman_> y el wintricks donde esta 
<ratman_> en el esctritorio ?
<ruth_> no
<ruth_> como que la carpeta no esta
<ratman_> veamos hoy 
<ratman_> ejecutastes wientricks
<ruth_> si 
<ratman_> como lo haces
<ratman_> con el mouse
<ratman_> ?
<ruth_> voy al icono del sustema
<ruth_> busco wintric
<ruth_> me mustra el icono y lo abro
<ratman_> ah
<ratman_> en la consola 
<ratman_> escribe winet y dale dos tabuladores
<ruth_> ok
<ratman_> a ver si te lo completa
<ruth_> dice que no se ha encontrado la orden
<ratman_> donde tara
<ratman_> lo bajastes
<ratman_> a ya se crei 
<ruth_> si si lo isntale
<ratman_> en la consola 
<ratman_> haz 
<ratman_> cd Descarga
<ratman_> cd Descargaa
<ratman_> cd Descargas
<ratman_> me comi la s creo 
<ratman_> vamos a intentar esto si te parece
<ratman_> ejecuta 
<ratman_> en la consola
<ratman_> winetricks dotnet20 allfonts
<ratman_> esi 
<ratman_> a ver que pasa
<ruth__> regrese
<ratman_> vamos a intentar esto si te parece
<ratman_>  ejecuta 
<ratman_>  en la consola
<ratman_>  winetricks dotnet20 allfonts
<ratman_>  esi 
<ratman_>  a ver que pasa
<ruth__> se murio internet
<ruth__> jejeje
<ratman_> sip supuce
 * ratman_ winetricks dotnet20 allfonts
<ratman_> asi como esta 
<ruth__> si ya puse
<ratman_> debera comensar a conectarse
<ruth__> esta bajando algo
<ratman_> y descargar
<ratman_> bien
<ratman_> te aoparecera ventanas
<ratman_> acepta
<ruth__> si si esta en eso
<ratman_> y demas
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<ratman_> nas noches libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> como estas ratman  buenas noches demas gente
<ratman_> aqui peleando con wine
<ratman_> y al final sigo con la version 11.04
<libertcharrua> suerte jjaja
<libertcharrua> che que desean emular?
<ratman_> con ruth nos tamso volviendo expertos
<libertcharrua> un programa que funciona muy bien como compemento de wine es play on linux
<ratman_> autocad 2004
<ruth__> hola libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> creo ese se puede usar con playonlinux
<libertcharrua> hola ruth__ 
<ratman_> yo no lo he usado 
<libertcharrua> nombre moabita si no me equivoco
<ratman_> solo juegos
<ruth__> jejejeje
<ratman_> uff todabia no termina de copiar jejeje
<ratman_> discos lentos 
<ratman_> eje
<ruth__> libertcharrua soy merchus
<ruth__> es la pc de una amiga que la estoy pasando de la oscuridad a la luz ubuntera
<ruth__> pero necesito autocad
<ruth__> si algo de eso
<ratman_> es una de las aplicaciones que molestan jeje
<ruth__> sep 
<ruth__> va en el 12%
<ratman_> bien pero no faya por ahora
<ruth__> todo bien por ahora
<ratman_> si instala 
<ratman_> intenta arancar autocad
<ratman_> y recen los creyentes
<ratman_> hehee
 * ratman_ las ratas somos agnosticas
<ratman_> jeeje
<ruth__> jajajajaja bien de bien 
<libertcharrua> ah la compañera merchus
<ruth__> va en 31
<ruth__> si libertcharrua soy yo
<ruth__> >.<
<ruth__> demoraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ruth__> libertcharrua no sabes si e bricscad es estable?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-03
<ratman_> jeje anda el wow y el urbanterror
<ratman_> que mas quiero 
<ratman_> jejeje
<ruth__> jejejeje
<libertcharrua> e briscad ni idea que sea
<libertcharrua> bricscad*
<libertcharrua> ando con chiche nuevo
<ruth__> es como el autocad pero de linux
<ruth__> segun me dijieron
<ruth__> que chiche nuevo tenes?
<libertcharrua> http://www.nokia.com.ar/productos/todos-los-modelos/nokia-5230/especificaciones
<libertcharrua> lo troque por una play2
<ruth__> mira tu
<ruth__> ta bueno
<invitado> hola
<invitado> alguno on ?
<invitado> ..
<ratman_> holas
<invitado> me podrias dar una mano amigo ?
<ratman_> umm on
<ratman_> depende
<invitado> mira
<ratman_> umm no pude digitalizar mi mano 
<invitado> yo tengo istalado en una aprticion
<invitado> ubuntu
<ratman_> sip 
<invitado> y en otra seven
<invitado> y seven no me lo reconoce
<invitado> como hago para que en el gestor de arranque me apresca ubuntu ?
<ratman_> que instalastes primero 
<invitado> ubuntu
<ratman_> pa saber com fue la instalacio n 
<ratman_> oki 
<invitado> y depseu formatie la particion de xp y puse el seven
<invitado> y ahora me inicia directamenteel seven
<ratman_> sip el seven sobrescrive el buteo y caput
<invitado> se
<invitado> pero no tengo idea de ocmo recurar el grub anterior
<ratman_> lo que se suele hacer es hacerlo alreves
<invitado> y desde w7 no podes entrar an ada de ubuntu
<ratman_> a ver dejame recordar como 
<ratman_> era paa poenrlo 
<invitado> si si pero la pifie :S
<ratman_> uff mi desconocimiento de win me ta trancando ejje
<ruth__> ratman
<ruth__> termino
<magu42> solo debe recuperar el grub
<ratman_> sip pero si lo recupera
<ratman_> no tendra la opcion del 7 
<ratman_> a pero la puede agregar 
<ratman_> seria mas facil
<magu42> claro que si
<libertcharrua> yo sugeriria que reinstalaras ubuntu es lo mas rápido y fácil
<invitado> ubuntu a que pertenece a syslinux, grub, wubi ? o cuak
<magu42> son 7 comando en una terminal desde un livecd
<invitado> pero no tengo el cd de ubuntu :S
<ruth__> ratman funciono
<ruth__> anda el autocaddddddddd
<magu42> entonces no puedes invitado 
<invitado> que es el autocad?
<ruth__> ratman_  funcionooooooo
<ratman_> :)
<ratman_> buena
<ruth__> invitado  un doftware de arquiitectura
<ratman_> ya hemso aprendido otra cosa
<magu42> ratman_ +1
<ruth__> ratman_ sera que puedo instalar versiones mas nuevas?
<libertcharrua> instala unetbootin luego te descargas una distro ubuntu y le das grabar en c/:
<ratman_> ni idea ruth__
<ruth__> ok
<libertcharrua> y al reiniciar veras que dice unetbootin y ya instalas ubuntu asi
<libertcharrua> sin necesidad de cd ni pendrive ni nada así instale debian hace dos dias
<ruth__> una mas ratman_ como hago pa desinstalar programas del wine?
<magu42> invitado⟿ cuando tengas un cd de ubuntu sigue estos pasos http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<ratman_> en el menu hay unas opciones
<invitado> libertacharrua a mi me hablas?
<libertcharrua> si
<ratman_> invitado⟿ cuando tengas un cd de ubuntu sigue estos pasos http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<invitado> pero no ten el cd
<libertcharrua> lo que yo dije es sin cd
<libertcharrua> descargas la iso
<libertcharrua> y con unetbootin
<ruth__> bueno muchas gracias
<ratman_> bueno voy a cambiar el pc
<ruth__> me voy a comer que muero de hambre
<ratman_> ya regreso 
<invitado> pero ocmo lo hago no entiendo
<magu42> o desde un usblive es lo mismo  invitado 
<ratman_> ruth__,  tyo tambiebn
<ratman_> jejejje
<ruth__> gracias ratman_
<ratman_> de nada
<ruth__> jejejeje buen probecho
<ruth__> despues regrereso
<libertcharrua> con unetbootin oincluso sin usb magu42  como hice yo hace dos dias
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ yá tiene instalado ubuntu y luego instaló win , solo debe recuperar el grub
<libertcharrua> pero es mas facil reinstalar ubuntu me parece
<magu42> primero que nada y antes que todo
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> tienes grabadora de cd invitado ?
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> que se cuenta
<magu42> buenas don libertcharrua 
<magu42> acá webeando como siempre
<libertcharrua> yo con m i nuevo celu
<libertcharrua> que lo cambie por una play2
<libertcharrua> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-27698612-celular-nokia-5230-pantalla-tactil-3-g-camara-de-2mp-openbox-_JM
<libertcharrua> creo quedamos bien en el negocio
<danielmato> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> si no sali ganando yo
<libertcharrua> buenas danielmato 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> magu42, libertcharrua, como andan?
<magu42> bien y tu?
<magu42> contigo queria hablar danielmato 
<danielmato> tacata toy
<magu42> viste como agrego eduardor el acceso rapido a un link , depues de tu post?
<danielmato> nop
<danielmato> acceso rápido a un link?
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3269
<magu42> te iba a mandar email para decirte como se hace y me  olvidé :(
<danielmato> estoy viendo
<magu42> ves que el link de eduardor  accesa directamente al link sin tener que ir a buscarlo?
<ratman_> buenas
<magu42> otra vez digamos ratman_  :)
 * ratman_ arriba el 11.04 abajo el 11.10
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> no tuviste suerte ratman_
<ratman_> na no le gsuta mi tarjeta al 11.10
<danielmato> listo, ya se
<magu42> y.... sin no le gusta no le gusta ratman_
<magu42> te diste cuenta como se hace danielmato ?
<ratman_> sip ni caso 
<ratman_> http://benchmarks-reviews.com/news/Sapphire/HD_6790/Sapphire_HD_6790_DVI_DisplayPort_HDMI.jpg
<ratman_> que hago la tiro 
<danielmato> cuando haces el post, en la barra de herramientas hay un boton para poner un link
<ratman_> jjeje
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el del globo con la cadena , antes pinta la palabra que queres que tome el link y listo
<danielmato> eso
<danielmato> ya lo edite, para que quede lindo...
<magu42> ahi quedó danielmato  :)
<danielmato> je je :-)
<magu42> ratman_ esa es tu tarjeta , jejejejeje
<ratman_> sip es la madita tarjeta que no le gusta
<magu42> es mas cara que mi pc
<ratman_> al aa 10 
<ratman_> 11 10 
<danielmato> cuac!
<ratman_> na
<magu42> cacho de tarjeta!!
<ratman_> es media
<ratman_> es de gama media 
<magu42> ni vga trae jeje
<magu42> directamente hdmi
<ratman_> trae adaptador
<ratman_> EVGA GeForce GTX 590 Classified 
<ratman_> esta es una gran tarjeta
<ratman_> sale como un pc
<ratman_> 1200 dolores
<magu42> vi una 540 o algo asi  a 760 dolores 
<magu42> dolores tuve yó cuando la vi
<ratman_> sip eso es una cosas
<ratman_> uf
<ratman_> pero bueno si queremos jugar wow bien hehe
<ratman_> algun dia debere dejar de jugar
<ratman_> no es bueno je
<magu42> jeje con eso jugás a lo que sea , pero solo justifica para juegos
<ratman_> sip
<magu42> para lo demás 
<magu42> está
<magu42> como nadie dice mastercard , entonces la onboard  :)
<ratman_> sip jeje
<magu42> ratman_  jugón 
<ratman_> jjejee
<magu42> quien diría de un sysadmin serio y responsable como ud 
<ratman_> serio 
<magu42> bueno .....  responsable
<ratman_> umm 
<magu42> ummmm
<ratman_> responsable
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> la dejamos en esa plata , por las dudas
<ratman_> jejeje
<ratman_> sip 
<magu42> no hay nadie del consejo que borre esta mugre
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/388#comment-8274
<magu42> :(
 * magu42 odia mucho a los spamers
 * danielmato se suma al odio de magu42 
<danielmato> habría que pegarle en los deditos, con varitas de mimbre
<magu42> o con una regla de madera
<danielmato> mimbre... te aseguro que duele más
<magu42> no quiero saber porque lo sabes
<danielmato> bambuuuuuuuuuuu
<danielmato> varitas de bambu
<danielmato> en artes marciales se aprenden muchas cosas...
<magu42> ahh 
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> cuando nos volvamos a encontras serás Sr Mato entonces  jeje
<danielmato> nooooooooo
<magu42> encontrar*
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> nunca, lo mio siempre lo sencillito, yo pateaba tobillos nomás
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> jajaja
<iznogud> hola gente 
<iznogud> como van?
<magu42> hola iznogud 
<danielmato> iznogud, como va todo?
<iznogud> siempre en la primera linea ustedes eh?
<danielmato> sip, siempre
<magu42> como big brother
<iznogud> ando peluguiando con una imresora samsung
<iznogud> y no puedo hacerla imprimir
<iznogud> je
<iznogud> pa variar
<danielmato> no deberias tener mucho drama
<danielmato> que yo sepa samsung es enchufar y anda...
<iznogud> si eso crei a yo
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<iznogud> no esta no
<iznogud> no la reconoce de primera
<iznogud> y baje unos drivers para linux
<danielmato> es una impresora rebelde, siempre soño con ser canon
<iznogud> los coloque todo bien
<magu42> es muy vieja o muuy nueva?
<iznogud> pero no imprime
<danielmato> probaste desde lochalhos?
<danielmato> localhost
<iznogud> cuando das la orden te imprime en el papel que hay un error intero 
<iznogud> es una ml 1865
<iznogud> no localhost no pprobe
<iznogud> pero la detecta y me da todas las opcione spero luego nada
<iznogud> larga la hoja con el error
<danielmato> no estara mal la impresora? ya la probaste en otro lado?
<iznogud> no voy a ver creo que ttengo uuna maquina con win la voy a reflotar para ver si imprime ahi
<iznogud> je esto es lo bueno
<iznogud> por lo menos te diviertes
<ratman_> intentastes con cups
<ratman_> :)
<ratman_> navegador localhost:631
<iznogud> no pero no se como es (perdon mi ignorancia)
<danielmato> iznogud, en un foro dice de instalar los drivers desde modo consola, o sea sin levantar las x
<danielmato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11371399
<ratman_> como pise pon esa direccion en el navegador
<ChristoferR___> Hi!!
<ChristoferR___> Digo, Hola!!
<ratman_> hola ChristoferR_ 
<danielmato> hola ChristoferR_ 
<ChristoferR___> como estas?
<ratman_> bien y alli 
<magu42> iznogud⟿ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819063  en ingles , el tercer y cuarto comentario
<iznogud> si pero ahi me pide usuario y clave
<ChristoferR___> bieen
<danielmato> el que yo te pase esta en espanish
<danielmato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11371399
<ratman_> pon root y el pass de tu usuario 
<magu42> ups
<iznogud> veo el enlace a ver
<ChristoferR___> n/nick ChristoferR
<ratman_> o tu usuario y el pass
<ChristoferR_> Una pregunta, quien de aqui es software enginer de Ubuntu?
<magu42> talvez unimix 
<iznogud> ahora entre para 
<ChristoferR_> porque necesito algunos códigos de ubuntu 11.10 para ponerselos a la nueva versión de ubuntu Infinity
<ChristoferR_> el de Unity ya lo consegui
<danielmato> que yo sepa no tenemos uno de esos por aca...
<ChristoferR_> ;)
<ChristoferR_> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-gnYArji6TRU/TrGSfvuIumI/AAAAAAAAASg/h8mYBteRBz8/s1600/sugarinfinity.png
<magu42> puede saber pablo Rubianes , pero no ha entrado
<ChristoferR_> ese es un ejemplo de la barra unity en sugar Infinity
<unimix> lamentablemente no so SE de Ubuntu pero si es lo que creo, con habilitar los repos src en una maquina con 11.10 deberias tener lo que necesitas (y mas tambien)
<ChristoferR_> ;), gracias
<ChristoferR_> quien estuvo en el elvento de Ubuntu 11.10?
<ratman_> yop 
<magu42> yop
 * danielmato estuvo en el evento
<ChristoferR_> :D
<ChristoferR_> entonces me deven de conocer del evento
<ChristoferR_> deben*
<ratman_> sip 
<magu42> no asocio este nick con la persona :(
<danielmato> tampoco
<ChristoferR_> :(
<ChristoferR_> yo era el chico de pelo largo
<ratman_> si no me equivoco eres el que le dieron el dispo de la ceibalita
<ratman_> jeje
<danielmato> voy a revisar foto
<ChristoferR_> ;)
 * ratman_ las ratas tenemos buena memoria
 * ratman_ jeje
<ChristoferR_> jeje
<ChristoferR_> había tantos Eduardos que no sabía cual era cual
<ChristoferR_> suerte que me dijeron 
<ratman_>  jeje
<ratman_> lo que no creo es que me huviques a mi 
<ChristoferR_> no
<ratman_> jee
<ChristoferR_> como es tu nombre?
<magu42> ratman es el gigante
<ratman_> so sabia 
<ChristoferR_> xD
<ratman_> las ratas nos escondemos bien 
 * ratman_ jeje
<ChristoferR_> jeje
<magu42> ahh  yá me acordé
<danielmato> pica ChristoferR_ , ya te encontre
<ChristoferR_> :D
<ChristoferR_> ahora los tengo que encontrar yo
<ChristoferR_> yo solo me acuerdo de algunas caras
<danielmato> christopher roibal?
<ChristoferR_> Christofer Roibal
<ChristoferR_> te agrege al facebook hoy
<danielmato> ok, acabo de confirmarte
<ChristoferR_> :D
<iznogud> no fuca al final ese lin es lo que hice 
<iznogud> tosdo bien 
<iznogud> me detecta la impresora pero despues no imprime 
<iznogud> vere 
<iznogud> seguire en esta lucha por desasnarme mas 
<danielmato> yo estuve peleando con una hp que hace años anda, pero con el ocelote andaba peleada
<iznogud> el tema es que el modelo de samsung anterior andaba al toque esta se ve que  no es tanfacil
<danielmato> al final se dejo, pero tuve que compilar
<iznogud> esto es algun detalle
<iznogud> porque se instala no hay drama la verifica le da el ok 
<iznogud> pero luego no imprime 
<ratman_> bueno ta mañana
<ChristoferR_> hasta?
<ChristoferR_> si es hasta, igualmente
<ratman_> sip 
<danielmato> gueno, que descanses
<ratman_> acorto muchas palabras
<ChristoferR_> xD
<ratman_> asi no se gasta el teclado 
<ratman_> ejjee
<ChristoferR_> jeje
<danielmato> juas
<ChristoferR_> acabo de darme cuenta que unity 3d y unity 2d tienes diferencias 
<ChristoferR_> una es al darle click a la aplicacion
<ChristoferR_> en el 2d tiembla y en el 3d carga tintineando
<ChristoferR_> no es tintineando pero no se como se dice
<ChristoferR_> xD
<danielmato> por lo menos le dieron color al 2d
<ChristoferR_> yo lo veo gris transparente
<danielmato> estoy instalando xfce 4 a ver que tal va, lmde no termino de convencerme
<magu42> lmde +1
<danielmato> esta bueno y es muy liviano, pero lo veo muy gnome 2...
<danielmato> aunque para máquinas viejitas no hay nada mejor
<ChristoferR_> ohoh
<ChristoferR_> tengo dos Unity abiertos al mismo tiempo
<ChristoferR_> :O
<danielmato> como dos unity?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ lmde en maquina viejitas anda rapido y en nuevitas vuela !!
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> lo se, es espectacular, pero tiene una cosa a gnome 2... igual anda volando!!!
<magu42> tiene una cosa a gnome 2 , como que sigue en gnome 2 , jajajaja
<magu42> aún
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> o te referias a gnome panel?
<danielmato> exacto, gnome panel
<magu42> ahhh , si , y clem dice que va a mantener ese tipo de escritorio usando gnome3 , de alguna manera
<magu42> aunque deba hacer un fork , tipo Mate
<danielmato> eso estaria muy bueno
<danielmato> ese clem, esta del moño...
<libertcharrua> no sera gnome2?
<danielmato> clem quiere mantener el visual de gnome 2 pero usar gnome 3
<magu42> o sea el escritorio que usa ahora sobre gnome 2 pero en gnome3
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto ir a dormir.........
<magu42> que descanses danielmato 
<ChristoferR> nos vemos
<danielmato>  saludos magu42 
<ChristoferR> que duermas bien
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> saludos ChristoferR 
<ChristoferR> igualmente
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<ChristoferR> ya tengo la carpeta /share de unity en mi penrive lista para pasar a mi xo
<ChristoferR> ahora me faltan los binarios y las libreriaS
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<magu42> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, ratman \o
<magu42> que hora tienes alli SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> magu42, las 21:06
<magu42> ya calculaba yo 
<SergioMeneses> dos mas q uy
<magu42> jee
<magu42> 3 más
<magu42> con el cambio de hora aqui
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> +3
<magu42> ahora si , hasta marzo
<SergioMeneses> magu42, por eso 3 hasta marzo... luego volvemos a dos no?
<magu42> por eso cuando tu llegas nosotros empezamos a irnos ,  (a domir)
<magu42> luego a dos , si
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ de Cúcuta?
<SergioMeneses> magu42, seee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Cúcuta/Colombia
<magu42> ahi va , para marcarlo en ubucaciones por el horario jeje
<magu42> ubicaciones*
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<magu42> ahi te veo , flaco y joven     $@#!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> magu42, asi soy xD
<magu42> +1
<SergioMeneses> magu42, pero soy alto! :D
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<magu42> en el lanzamiento de 11.10 , tuve la suerte de conocer a algunos muchachos con los que he chateado años y eran todos enormes 
<magu42> jaja
<SergioMeneses> magu42, cuantos años tenes?
<magu42> 48  o más
<magu42> perdí la cuenta
<magu42> :)
<SergioMeneses> looool
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<ChristoferR_> me bueno me voy a dormir
<ChristoferR_> chauu
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ yá anda haciendo de las suyas
<magu42> chau ChristoferR_ 
<ChristoferR_> so se de donde salio el primer me
<SergioMeneses> ChristoferR_, bye
<libertcharrua> yo?
<libertcharrua> que hice?
<magu42> deje esa pc tranquila
<libertcharrua> jjaja juro que stava calentado los fideos
<magu42> seguís en la prestada?
<libertcharrua> nooo
<magu42> arreglaste la tuya
<libertcharrua> magu42, esta escaso de memoria
<magu42> que novedad!!
<libertcharrua> compré un celeron
<magu42> cierto 
<magu42> y la otra que hiciste al final , con la mother?
<libertcharrua> ahi esta esperando
<libertcharrua> o que la repare o la lleve a quien lo haga
<libertcharrua> mientras trato de reparar la fuente dañada
<libertcharrua> para ahcerme una estación electrica de 2 A y 15V
<magu42> tirá esa fuente , no vale la pena , por lo que valen
<libertcharrua> para la reparacion de celus jeje
<libertcharrua> mira ya le saque y le coloque un condensador que tenia hinchado
<magu42> 15 v no dá por ningun lado
<libertcharrua> estoy aprendiendo a soldar y desoldar con ella
<magu42> +12 -12 y +5
<libertcharrua> pero nos e podrá modificar?
<libertcharrua> necesito que sea regulable
<magu42> las conmutadas se les puede subir el voltaje , pero no sé como se hace
<libertcharrua> y que  me muestre incluso
<magu42> no mucho pero se puede
<libertcharrua> conmutadas esa palabra me ayuda mucho magu42 
<libertcharrua> jjee 
<magu42> fuentes conmutadas , no usan transformador
<libertcharrua> igualmente encontre un diagrama quie parece sencillo de usar
<libertcharrua> realizar devi poner
<magu42> de acá , te puede orientar eduardoR
<libertcharrua> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente2.htm
<magu42> algo está mal en ese link libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> raro  a mi me funciona
<magu42> no me lo abre
<libertcharrua> de todas maneras tiene dos condensadores mas echo fleco pero sirve aprender a desoldar a mi en este momento
<magu42> condensadores berretas que se inflan , cambiar 
<libertcharrua> si se los estoy sacando a un televisor viejo
<magu42> eso
<libertcharrua> para ponersela a la fuente
<libertcharrua> pero no hay de esos dos quee stan reventados
<libertcharrua> ademas tienen como un liquido o pasta abajop
<libertcharrua> parece flux
<libertcharrua> y 
<magu42> es un pegamento 
<libertcharrua> tenian un puente supongo 
<magu42> para que no se muevan de la placa 
<libertcharrua> un pequeño hilo de cable
<libertcharrua> que los une como si los hubieran puenteado
<libertcharrua> supongo se jodió la fuente y en vez de cambiarla la arreglaron asi
<libertcharrua> y  le vendieron la pc con esa fuente al primer gil que cayó
<magu42> estarán en serie , pero no pudieron agregar el puente en el circuito , o se lo comieron , no es raro ver esos puentes
<libertcharrua> que vengo a ser yo
<libertcharrua> ah hablé demás entonces
<libertcharrua> la ignorancia es atrevida
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<magu42> también puede ser reparada en fabrica
<magu42> refurbished , o  como se escriba
<libertcharrua> ah mira tiene nombre "científico"   y todo
<magu42> acá traen toda la basura que falla en fabrica , es mas barata
<magu42> el dia que abras una ibm hp dell o cualquier pc de pura cepa te vas a dar cuenta la diferencia
<magu42> mi pc pesa 2 gramos y medio  jeje
<magu42> clones basura , pero es lo que hay!!!
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> la amd mia tambien es libiana
<libertcharrua> cuando la entregaron en casa hace dos años
<magu42> claro , no le ponen nada
<libertcharrua> pense me habian traido una caja vacia
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> acostumbrado al peso de la p3 y la p4
<libertcharrua> que tube antes
<magu42> tengo un ibm servidor p3 de 1gb con un gb de ram (rim ecc) que pesa 12 kg  , eso es una maquina!!
<magu42> habrá costado un platal en su momento
<magu42> me lo regalaron y con lubuntu vuela!!
<libertcharrua> olee
<libertcharrua> es un pájaro?
<libertcharrua> es un avión?
<libertcharrua> nooo
<libertcharrua> es lubuntu
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> es bien liviano
<magu42> me falta probarle squeeze con openbox , si es que se puede
<magu42> pero con lubuntu anda barbaro
<libertcharrua> cunado lo probé estava en inglés
<magu42> uhhh  , yá no
<libertcharrua> paah que potencia ese programa de recuperacion de datos
<libertcharrua> me esta rescatando datos de una sd que no detecta el pc
<magu42> levantaste todo?
<libertcharrua> de las mias si por eso se que funciona genial
<libertcharrua> derechito para mis chambonadas
<magu42> de la otra , pregunto jeje
<libertcharrua> si todo
<libertcharrua> nada interesante
<magu42> chusma!!
<libertcharrua> jajajaja
<magu42> la cosa es que anda 
<magu42> guardado en mi carpeta de info
<libertcharrua> jejee
<libertcharrua> sabelo
<libertcharrua> cuando arregle la otra
<libertcharrua> pc
<libertcharrua> agarro esta y hago un server
<magu42> +1
<magu42> se cayó del catre
<virusuy> amen
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> vengo de una noche de rrrrrrrock
<magu42> la trastienda?
<libertcharrua> rok +1
<libertcharrua> rockanrroll
<libertcharrua> como dijo tabare rivero.....
<libertcharrua> el roken roll  (vaga imitacion de la fonética en ingles de la palabra)
<libertcharrua> el rokend roll a muerto que viva el rocanroll
<magu42> la trotsky tocaba alli hoy , supongo que fue ahi virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: si, exacto
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> excelente recital, cada vez estan tocando mejor
<magu42> la trorsky +1
<magu42> trotsky*
<virusuy> Trotsky: +1
<virusuy> voy a traer un bot para que solo cuente el karma
<magu42> cuando la gente de debian-uy teminen con UMA talvez podamos incorporarla 
<magu42> es mujer
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> bueno, sabian que estan discutiendo ahora si volver a rhythmbox 
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> osea, dejar de usar banshee como reproductor por defecto.
<magu42> ahora no vuelvo nada
<virusuy> se
<magu42> por?
<virusuy> no se...
<virusuy> porque esta en GTK segun dicen
<virusuy> nativamente
<virusuy> y banshee no, lo que daria mejor integración
<virusuy> pero esta en discución, de ahi a que lo apliquen es otra cosa.
<magu42> y banshee en que esta?
<magu42> qt supongo...
<libertcharrua> Banshee es un reproductor de audio para sistemas operativos Linux y Apple Mac OS X. Es desarrollado utilizando Mono y Gtk#. Además usa la plataforma multimedia GStreamer para reproducir, codificar y decodificar formatos tales como Ogg, MP3 y otros.
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> wikipedia +1
<libertcharrua> marinna +1 por ser wikipedista
<magu42> entoces es por mono
<libertcharrua> supuse aunque no se por que que tienen contra mono
<libertcharrua> siemrpe lei cosas del orden "mono es un peligro"
<magu42> mono es como un .NET  para gnu/linux , o algo asi
<magu42> no entiendo bien como es la cosa , pero algo asi es
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_Mono , pero es mucho para mi a esta hora  jajaja
<magu42> mejor me voy a dormir :) 
<magu42>  nas noches 
<invitado> hello
<invitado> some boy may help me to instal a brother hl-2240 printer on ubuntu?
<invitado> hol
<invitado> hola
<invitado_> hola alguien sabe como instalar una impresora brother hl-2240 en ubuntu?
<unimix> invitado_, en el sitio de Brother dice que el driver que proveen esta probado hasta la version 10.04 de Ubuntu
<unimix> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/evaluation.html
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> ratman: como va?
<ratman> aqui csiguiendo configurando
<ratman> esto de cambier el disco ocupa tiempo 
<virusuy> opa, compraste disco nuevo ?
<ratman> no me quedo otra 
<ratman> el otro hizo ruido jeje
<ratman> mal momento pa hacerlo 
<ratman> aumentaron lso discos
<ratman> mucho 
<ratman> anteayer
<virusuy> jajaja, 
<ratman> sip un disco que salia 98 dolares
<ratman> ahora ta como a 120 
<virusuy> compraste disco mas grande?
<ratman> sip por un tema de comparacion
<ratman> si compraba uno de 1 tera eran 120 y pico 
<ratman> uno de 2 taba a 160 mangue a mi hermano 
<ratman> y compre el de 2 por lo menso no siento que pierda tandto
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> buenisimo che
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> a todos
<ratman> holas
<ratman> como va ese wine
<merchus2> hola ratman
<merchus2> el wine me esta dando dolores de cabeza
<merchus2> jajajaja
<merchus2> creo que le a de faltar bajar alo
<merchus2> algo
<merchus2> ratman no sabes dode mas puedo averiguar?
<ratman> nas
<merchus2> buneas ratman
<merchus2> XD
<ratman> :)
<merchus2> sigo con drama con el wine
<merchus2> :(
<merchus2> me abre el autocad, pero no puedo usar todas las funciones
<ratman> :(
<ratman> umm
<merchus2> y tambien puedo abrir portables
<merchus2> pero al rato me da un error
<ratman> cual error
<merchus2> pera que ya te digo
<merchus2> dice
<merchus2> se encontro un error grave y debe cerrarce
<merchus2> puede deverce al programa o a wine
<merchus2> channnnnn
<ratman> um que poca info 
<merchus2> seee
<ratman> bien de un programa privativo ejje
<merchus2> por eso no se ni que goglear
<merchus2> jejeje
<ratman> la manera de evrlo seri 
<ratman> el ir a la carpeta donde esta la aplicacion 
<ratman> instalada
<ratman> y ejecutar en consola
<ratman> wine aplicacion.exe
<ratman> con eso todo lo que pueda verse quedara en consola
<merchus2> ok
<ratman> pero no se como guiar por irc 
<ratman> :(
<merchus2> mmmm
<merchus2> que problema...
<merchus2> uf, se pueden correr juegos y no el autocad....
<ratman> yo luego me pongo a buscar mas info 
<ratman> ahora ando en unas cosas jeje
<merchus2> si no hay drama >.<
<merchus2> si te enteras de algo avisame
<merchus2> XD
<ratman> sip en un ratico me pongo a ver si encuentro algo 
<merchus2> dale, dale yo sigo viendo si hay algo en el google
<merchus2> jejejeje
<merchus2> gracias
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como estuvo esa noche de raaaaaaaaaaaackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PabloRubianes> ?
<virusuy> excelente
<virusuy> peluffo se bajo a cagar a palos a un tipo 
<virusuy> no llego a pegarle
<virusuy> despues de eso, todo normal, en "noche de rock" hugo hizo el "vamo a tomar ehhh vamo a tomar" 
<virusuy> y fue un EXITO, agite total
<merchus2> hola chicos
<PabloRubianes> hola merchus2 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, a pegarle?
<PabloRubianes> que paso?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> lo escupieron
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> y lo putearon
<PabloRubianes> siempre se la banca
<merchus2> que feo
<virusuy> pidio perdon y todo
<virusuy> yo me cruce con peluffo grande
<PabloRubianes> merchus2, es Trotsky!!!!
<merchus2> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> que nivel
<merchus2> impecable!
<PabloRubianes> ja me parece que el problema lo tengo yo o lo tiene PCWorld.....
<PabloRubianes> el ranking de los mejores productos del 2011 parece joda!!!!!
<merchus2> che que onda con el wine, yo estoy a las piñas con el 
<PabloRubianes> merchus2, es mejor no usarlo
<PabloRubianes> con wine los virus de windows andan en ubuntu... precioso...
<merchus2> ufff
<merchus2> el tema es que presiso el autocad y el coreldaw
<merchus2> re chan
<PabloRubianes> probaste con inkscape?
<PabloRubianes> y el autocad preguntale a eduardor el sabe de una alternativa
<merchus2> si instale el inkscape, estoy en proceso de reconocimiento 
<PabloRubianes> je 
<merchus2> las alternativas a autocad, esta el bricscad pero es pago
<PabloRubianes> hay uno que es gratis
<PabloRubianes> igual el autocad es pago tambien :P
<PabloRubianes> o tenes el Tristan Narvaja Limited edition?
<merchus2> jejejeje si si pero quiero que ande en el ubuntu
<merchus2> se consiguen programas pagos pa ubuntu en tristan?
<PabloRubianes> no creo
<merchus2> jajajajajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> los programas pagos de ubuntu se consiguen por internet
<merchus2> deberian 
<PabloRubianes> o en el software center
<merchus2> si :D
<merchus2> entonces al final el wine no sive...
<PabloRubianes> no para todos los programas
<merchus2> bien bien 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-04
<danielmato> buenas noches
<merchus2> buenas danielmato
<danielmato> como estas merchus2 ?
<merchus2> bien de bien resongando con el wine jejeje
<danielmato> wine? para?
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<iznogud> hola gente
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes, hola iznogud
<danielmato> aca estoy, hoy tenemos charla con los argentinos no?
<iznogud> que tal daniel
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<PabloRubianes> esato
<danielmato> oki doki
<PabloRubianes> asi que a ver si nos comportamos
<iznogud> paaahhh
<danielmato> mas vale
<iznogud> dificil no?
<iznogud> dejamos las recetas de cocina?
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, si eso paso para los viernes
<PabloRubianes> :P
<iznogud> a bueno tonces me porto bien
<iznogud> je
<danielmato> recetas de cocina?
<iznogud> si o la noche de las mascotas tambem
<unimix> buenas noches Ubuntu-uy !
<danielmato> hola unimix 
<iznogud> hola que tal?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, hoy te toca a vos ser el chairman :p
<PabloRubianes> eso creo
<unimix> estaba leyendo que tienen un dia para charlar sobre recetas de cocina, posta eso ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, es un proyecto de iznogud 
<unimix> o es un codigo interno ?
<PabloRubianes> nos quiere sacar cocineros
<unimix> No esta nada mal, sobre todo cuando te las tenes que arreglar solo
<danielmato> es un fenomeno en la cocina
<unimix> sino se te va toda el dinero en comida hecha
<unimix> cual es el mejor plato que prepara iznogud ?
<PabloRubianes> solo comimos hamburguesas....
<unimix> :)
<PabloRubianes> pero hizo como para 15 sin problemas
<unimix> bueno, eso no le quita merito. A cuantos le salen mal hasta las hamburguesas ?
<unimix> tenemos que hacer un intercambio cultural ....
<unimix> un asado a lo argentino y otro a lo uruguayo
<unimix> no es una excelente excusa apra comer asado todos y pasarla bien ? :p
<danielmato> totalmente de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> tecnicamente cual seria la diferencia aparte del carbon?
<PabloRubianes> alla no comen achuras?
<unimix> y despues de algunos vasitos de tinto le damos a Brasil para que tenga y guarde :)
<unimix> creo que hay una diferencia en como se cocina
<unimix> en el caso uruguayo parece que usan fuego alto. En el caso argentino solo calor de las brasas
<unimix> pero Ustedes son los que tienen la utlima palabra respecto de como hacen el asado
<PabloRubianes> yo tenia entendido que aca se hace con madera y alla con carbon
<PabloRubianes> :S
<virusuy> arranco la reunion ?
<unimix> Emmm, yo uso siempre leña. QUebracho colorado de ser posible
<unimix> cuando PabloRubianes disponga
<danielmato> virusuy estamos en diferencias de como se hace el asado, digamos de configuracion entre Argentina y Uruguay
<unimix> :)
<unimix> aqui tambien hay gente que come achuras (no es mi caso)
<unimix> el bot del log funciona ?
<PabloRubianes> si... en teoria
<PabloRubianes> bueno vamos a arrancar
<unimix> ok, gracias
<unimix> dale
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<PabloRubianes> INICIA REUNION
<PabloRubianes> en que quedamos la ultima vez?
<unimix> les paso links de referencia ?
<unimix> con log y conclusiones ?
<PabloRubianes> para ver como la seguimos hoy
<unimix> La agenda originalmente propuesta esta en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings/UbuCon y son bienvenidos items adicionales si el tiempo de la reunion lo permite. Tambien encontraran el log de esa reunion, arriba de las conclusiones.
<PabloRubianes> creo que lo primero es empezar a ver mas o menos una fecha
<PabloRubianes> en un rango de + - 2 o 3 semanas
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> puedo ?
<PabloRubianes> dale nomas
<unimix> Yo trataria de manejar dos o tres fechas tentativas, porque estaremos condicionados a la disponibilidad del lugar
<unimix> el que sea terminemos eligiendo, en Uruguay o en Argentina
<unimix> fin
<PabloRubianes> la primera no iba a ser en Argentina?
<unimix> si, no tenemos problemas pero lo pongo abierto porque no quiero que sea una imposicion
<EuzkoArima> eso tenia entendido yo
<unimix> en todo caso, si Ubuntu-uy esta de acuerdo en que la primera sea en ARG, le damos para adelante
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu-uy que opina?
<danielmato> Arg +1
<virusuy> Arg: +1
<unimix> si consensuamos, entonces, que la primera es en ARG intentaria repetir esta edicion en la Universidad de Palermo
<PabloRubianes> magu42,  iznogud ?
<magu42> Arg +1
<PabloRubianes> unimix, por eso decia del definir el margen de tiempo
<PabloRubianes> asi se puede hablar con los posibles lugares
<PabloRubianes> para discutir disponibilidad
<iznogud> arg +2
<unimix> ok. Para empezar, 2011o 2012 ?
<virusuy> 12
<juancarlospaco> holas ʘ‿ʘ
<PabloRubianes> 12
<tuxjam> 20112 
<virusuy> mas tiempo, el 11 ya termina en un mes
<iznogud> 2012
<tuxjam> perdon 2012
<EuzkoArima> 12
<unimix> ok. Marzo o Abril ? Consideren finales de vacaciones, fechas de examenes, etc.
<danielmato> 2012 
<juancarlospaco> 2012
<unimix> Semana Santa
<virusuy> Mayo ?
<virusuy> o se va muy lejos ?
<iznogud> cuando cae semana sta.
<PabloRubianes> unimix, en turismo se podra conseguir lugar?
<unimix> Perdon Mayo tambien podria ser
<PabloRubianes> uhhh perdon.... Semana santa....
<EuzkoArima> eso, cuando es semana santa ?
<iznogud> abril no
<virusuy> yo digo para que no choque con fechas que la gente se va de vacaciones.
<iznogud> si no deberia ser feriado
<iznogud> si no no encontramos gente
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, imposible que caiga feriado aca y alla
<unimix> correcto iznogud
<EuzkoArima> segun google semana santa 2012 es la primer semana de abril
<iznogud> semana santa es en los dos paises igual
<PabloRubianes> si seria el unico momento
<PabloRubianes> pero digo nomas
<unimix> Ok. Entonces tenemos segunda quincena de Abril y Mayo en adelante
<EuzkoArima> si, es igual en todos lados
<danielmato> 1 al 9 de abril
<PabloRubianes> si lo hacemos en semana santa, no bajaria la concurrencia?
<iznogud> deberia ser despues de esa fecha?
<virusuy> si
<EuzkoArima> yo creo que si baja
<danielmato> semana santa o de turismo - 1 - 9 abril 2012
<unimix> Mayo tenemos que ver cuando cae 1°
<EuzkoArima> para mi una o dos semanas despues es mejor
<danielmato> mayo 1 martes
<asterismo> en que andan gente...
<asterismo> como va?
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, reunion con Ubuntu-ar por ubucon
<danielmato> hola asterismo
<PabloRubianes> por interno te cuento
<PabloRubianes> si queres
<juancarlospaco> hola asterismo, hay Mate?   :)
<asterismo> seguro...
<iznogud> mayo seria la ultima quincena de abril o primeros dias de mayo?
<virusuy> me parece mejor mayo
<unimix> si es martes 1° aqui seguramente daran asueto el lunes anterior, tipo puente
<magu42> abril se junta con lanzamiento de 04 y flisol y enero y febrero no hay nadie , queda marzo o mayo
<unimix> ok, Mayo despues del 1°
<virusuy> +1
<iznogud> si
<PabloRubianes> mediados de mayo seria bueno
<tuxjam> +1
<virusuy> se
<EuzkoArima> +1
<danielmato> mayo 4 viernes
<magu42> +1
<unimix> segundo o tercer fin de semana de Mayo
<danielmato> mayo 5 sabado
<PabloRubianes> cosa de que le gente no se vaya de vacaciones o feriados... la familia tira
<danielmato> +1
<virusuy> +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora la otra cuestion
<juancarlospaco> ok
<PabloRubianes> viernes sabado o sabado domingo?
<PabloRubianes> creo que mejor viernes no?
<unimix> viernes y sabado me parece mejor por lo que hablamos la reunion anterior
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> los viernes es como que esta permitido tomarse el dia laboral para ir a conferencias
<EuzkoArima> si son dos dias que sea viernes y sabado
<iznogud> de acuerdo si 
<juancarlospaco> +1 EuzkoArima
<danielmato> voy a tener que ir conversando al jefe...
<virusuy> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> y yo
<PabloRubianes> por eso cuanto antes se sepa la fecha mejor
<danielmato> confirmen fecha y ya voy haciendo el laburo fino
<unimix> O sea, la gente que labura iria el viernes, el resto (nerds y demas) el sabado
<virusuy> si, puede sesr
<PabloRubianes> aparte de empezar a hacer publicidad, para los que tenemos que viajar mejor tambien
<unimix> viernes 4 y sabado 5 dfe Mayo ? Cerramos con esas ?
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si se puede si, sino el siguiente
<virusuy> muchachos, levanto la mano para que despues discutamos un tema, anotenme en la lista de proponer tema para luego de discutir los que ya estipulamos
<unimix> ahora les comento una idea que tengo respecto de los que tienen que viajar
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pasalo
 * virusuy puede llegar a hablar con buquebus
<unimix> guau !! virusuy !!
<virusuy> un colega sysadmin laburó mucho tiempo en buquebus
<virusuy> capaz puedo tirar una linea
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<unimix> excelente !
<virusuy> CAPAZ, no aseguro nada
<iznogud> estaria buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> bueno todos votamos para que virusuy se tenga que entregar a Lopez mena por decuentos?
<virusuy> pero dejenme hablar, eso va a haber novedades en diciembre.
<unimix> no importa, no perdemos nada con intentarlo
<PabloRubianes> +1
<unimix> esta todo por ganar
<tuxjam> virusuy +1
<virusuy> si, el colega llega en diciembre de USA
<virusuy> asi que los mantendre al tanto
<danielmato> virusuy +1
<virusuy> cabe destacar qe el mismo colega trabajo en el aeropuerto
<virusuy> xD
<unimix> bien. Les cuento mi idea para los que tengan que viajar e independientemente de lo que suceda con Buquebus ?
<danielmato> ah bueno
<PabloRubianes> unimix, dale
<virusuy> unimix: si, es mejor tener plan B
<unimix> el año pasado le tiramo un mangazo a Canonical para que nos apoye economicamente y asi solventar una cantidad de gastos de produccion
<unimix> nos mandaron u$s 1000.- y con eso garpamos todo los gastos en los que incurrimos
<virusuy> canonical: +1
<ChristoferR_> Hoola
<PabloRubianes> hola ChristoferR_ 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, bueno entonces el mangazo lo pegariamos igual
<ChristoferR_> como estan?
<danielmato> gola chri
<unimix> Si planteamos adecuadamente esta edicion y considerando que la hacemos en conjunto (tenemos que buscarle un excelente marketing) podriamos lograr de neuvo apoyo
<PabloRubianes> ChristoferR_, estamos en reunion ;-)
<unimix> pero por una cifra algo mayor y con eso pagar pasajes y viaticos
<ChristoferR_> :)
<virusuy> unimix: pero siempre y cuando teniendo como prioridad los gastos del evento en si
<ChristoferR_> si quieren me voy
<virusuy> no?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si me parece lo que dice virusuy 
<danielmato> no ChristoferR_ 
<unimix> de forma tal que varios de Ustedes puedan venir, dar charlas, salir en las fotos, etc.
<ChristoferR_> ok
<PabloRubianes> tenemos tiempo para ahorrar, 
<virusuy> vamos a usar el dinero en el evento, si sobra se ve si se puede costear algunos pasajes o estadias
<PabloRubianes> si por alguna razon alguno anda mejor corto vemos
<juancarlospaco> que interesante
<virusuy> el pasaje ida y vuelta sale "barato" ... mil pesos nuestros aprox.
<unimix> el año pasado, en otras circunstancias y con otro alcance, terminamos gastando menos de esos 1000 dolares
<virusuy> ta, buenisimo, ustedes ya tienen una idea de lo que se gasta
<unimix> la UP nos cedio el lugar, pagamos seguridad privada, impresiones, bebidas y comida para los colaboradores
<unimix> gastos varios y nos quedo dinero
<virusuy> buenisimo !
<PabloRubianes> unimix, desde el desconocimiento... que tan grande es UP>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<unimix> hasta pudimos pagar el fotografo
<unimix> El año pasado usamos un piso compuesto de un auditorio con capacidad para 150 personas aprox. totalmente equipado
<mmartinovic> buenas noches
<unimix> ademas de un mostrador para acreditaciones en planta baja y otro en el piso y dos aulas, tambien totalmente equipadas
<juancarlospaco> hola mmartinovic
<PabloRubianes> unimix, bien
<virusuy> bien unimix 
<virusuy> ya veo a EduardoR mirando con buenos ojos el negocio de remeras/stickers en el pais hermano.
<virusuy> :-P
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver de acordarse de invitar a otros LoCos con tiempo
<unimix> +1 virusuy
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: +1
<virusuy> puedo mechar un tema nuevo ?
<EduardoR> jaja, hola a todos, quedé cayadito leyendo
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<iznogud> eduarddo
<unimix> PabloRubianes, cuando tengamos la cosa mas armada, con datos de tiempo y lugar confirmados ahi salimos con bombos y platillos
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> hablando de pagar viaticos
<unimix> ademas de hablar con cada LoCo contact para plantearle la idea completa
<iznogud> se piensa invitar a chile o algun otro loco?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si claro pero hay que acordarse
<virusuy> me gustaria traer a alguien groso de afuera
<virusuy> lease
<virusuy> jono
<virusuy> o jorge castro
<virusuy> o Mark mismo
<virusuy> será dificil ?
<unimix> Si, el año pasado invitamos a Mark pero ya saben como es el
<virusuy> unimix: una diva
<unimix> asi que lo hicimos con gente local
<virusuy> podriamos hablarlo con tiempo
<virusuy> no ?
<virusuy> no creo que el loco diga "NOOOOO , fuera malditos "
<virusuy> y con que haga 1 post en su blog y salga en el planet, todos lo van a leer, y el año proximo se genera mas renombre
<virusuy> lo mismo con Jono, como comunity manager
<unimix> pero esta vez deberiamos poder ocntar con alguien que sepamos pueda venir, Jono o cualquier otro representativo de la Comunidad y/o Canonical (de Canonical tuvimos dos o tres representantes)
<EuzkoArima> Jono quizás sea más accesible
<virusuy> Si, me parece que si
<virusuy> ademas tiene onda de ser terrible pibe
<virusuy> cuando este todo mas armado
<unimix> hay que cortejarlo con la musica asi que vayamos viendo que recitales habra para esa epoca :)
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pero es buena idea
<PabloRubianes> nos ponemos todos a tocar death metal
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada!
<unimix> :)
<virusuy> lo anotamos como idea entonces?
<virusuy> que opinan todos ?
<PabloRubianes> me parece mas accesible jono que mark
<danielmato> hay que tener muchas almohadas para jono
<PabloRubianes> pero sino ver si pueden mandar a alguien
<unimix> Yo me tiraria a los dos y despues que vanga el que pueda
<PabloRubianes> si
<iznogud> si 
<danielmato> si
<iznogud> mas de decirnos que no pueden no va a ser
<EuzkoArima> +1 a Jono
<virusuy> y si 
<iznogud> y capaz que hasta lo comentan
<virusuy> ademas si viene es flor de "personaje"
<mmartinovic> +1
<unimix> tengan en cuenta que contar con la presencia de Mark es como un torneo de Golf con Tiger Woods
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> y jono es casi lo mismo
<iznogud> antes de la iinfidelidad?
<unimix> y cierra con el capitulo de perfil comercial que le queremos imprimir por lo menos a una de las dos jornadas
<iznogud> por Tiger digo
<unimix> iznogud, si, claro, antes :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno vamos a darle un poco de orden
<PabloRubianes> otro tema....
<iznogud> perdon sr.
<PabloRubianes> contacto con algun hotel pueden llegar a conseguir?
<PabloRubianes> para terminar de hablar de los temas de agencia de viaje
<EuzkoArima> seguramente, habrá que buscar, pero algo vamos conseguir
<unimix> Podemos intentar a ver que logramos. De ultima podemos hacer como los chicos cuando salen de gira de rugby: conseguimos alojamiento en las casas de meimbros de Ubuntu-ar
<danielmato> ojo, capaz que se consigue algun hostal con onda
<EduardoR> ya pensaron en un lugar? yo me lo imagino en la Torre de los Profesionales (donde a veces lo hace AGESIC)
<virusuy> yo conozco hostal en microcentro
<EuzkoArima> unimix : +1
<juancarlospaco> se puede pedir aunque sea unas palabras via VC a algun groso tambien, si no pueden venir
<juancarlospaco> me quede pensando
<danielmato> EduardoR, este va a ser en Bs As
<unimix> si tienen visto hostels/hostales pasen el dato asi contactamos
<unimix> si, tambien eso juancarlospaco
<EduardoR> para cuando sea en Montevideo :S
<unimix> pero tener a la persona fisicamente es un diferencial muy grande
<virusuy> tiro la linea
<virusuy> el hostal que me hospedo cuando fui a ver a Metallica a bs.as
<virusuy> http://www.el-firulete.com.ar/
<virusuy> buena onda, buen ambiente, un hostal clasico
<unimix> Ok, buenisimo
<virusuy> es "barato" si somos muchos, obviamente
<virusuy> preferible dormir con ubunteros que con noruegos vikingos 
<unimix> mañana mismo envio e-mail a la UP para ver que me dicen de las fechas y les comento que me responden
<danielmato> le tengo que preguntar a mi esposa, ella estuvo para un evento de linguistica en Bçs As en un hostal y dice que estaba bueno
<virusuy> noruegos o vikingos*
<juancarlospaco> seria interesante tirar un ping a Jane Silber (se sabe que viaja mucho)
<unimix> virusuy, noruegas vikingas :p
<danielmato> unimix +3
<virusuy> unimix: no me gustan (esta leyendo mi novia)
<virusuy> :p
<juancarlospaco> http://twitter.com/#!/silbs
<unimix> juancarlospaco, tenes algo de confianza para contactarlo ?
<PabloRubianes> lo de los hoteles sirve para los argentinos que no son de BsAs tambien
<juancarlospaco> contactarla
<PabloRubianes> asi que vamos a ser varios en los hostales
<unimix> PabloRubianes, correcto
<juancarlospaco> no, pero que se puede perder xD
<PabloRubianes> juancarlospaco, sino espra
<PabloRubianes> espera
<juancarlospaco> mas k seguirlo en TW :P
<PabloRubianes> y le mandamos una invitacion mas formal a los 3
<PabloRubianes> no queda mejor?
<unimix> ok dale para adelante pero sin compromiso ya que si viene Mark y/o Jono creo que ya estariamos bien
<unimix> PabloRubianes, +1
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, +1
<iznogud> si
<PabloRubianes> una cosa.....
<PabloRubianes> cuando es la UDS?
<virusuy> uhhhhhhhhhhh
<unimix> tambien consideremos que algun miembro de otro LoCo se prenda y venga, tenemos que dejarle lugar
<PabloRubianes> porque si lo hacemos en el mismo tiempo tamos fritos
<virusuy> buena consulta 
<unimix> la del 2012 no tengo idea
<virusuy> pero tiene ser en marzo
<PabloRubianes> el 12.04 sale el 27 no?
<unimix> pero averiguamos
<virusuy> tiene que sre la semana proxima al lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> si la UDS seria la primera de mayo
<virusuy> unimix: preguntale a beuno, capaz sabe
<PabloRubianes> asi que tendriamos que ver de hacerlo la semana despues para tener chance de que alguno venga
<unimix> estoy en eso
<unimix> virusuy, ^
<unimix> entonces creo que lo mejor seria hacer UbuCon el otro fin de semana, el del viernes 12 de Mayo
<unimix> que no es mala fecha tampoco
<unimix> que les parece ?
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> y es un buen intento que alguno venga
<mmartinovic> bien
<EuzkoArima> bien
<unimix> Esa UDS se hace en Europa porque la de ahora es en Orlando
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener en cuenta difusion....
<PabloRubianes> contactos con prensa hay? 
<unimix> si, en eso el año pasado nos falto un poco de garra
<PabloRubianes> o tenemos que conseguir alguna vedetonga?
<unimix> tenemos contacto con Ariel Torres, del suplemento de tecnologia de La Nacion
<unimix> que aqui es leido y seguido por mucha gente
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<unimix> tambien tenemos gente dentro de Editorial Perfil
<iznogud> los de la revista users?
<unimix> que nos puede ayudar tambien
<iznogud> hay algun contacto?
<unimix> Podria llegar a contactarlos porque se quien los conoce
<mmartinovic> se puede contactar a la gente de orgullogeek,  que es la que hace tn tecnología
<EduardoR>  Tuxinfo?
<PabloRubianes> mmartinovic, si los conductores tan twitter
<unimix> en Tn tecno hay gente conocida, Atilo y el petiso, pero no se si nos daran bola
<unimix> tambien tenemos contecto con CN23 - Tecno 23 - señal de cable
<unimix> le hicieron una entrevista a Marco Antonio de Hoyos y quedo como amigo de la casa
<unimix> EduardoR, personalmente prefiero que no, pero estoy anteponiendo cuestiones estrictamente personales
<EuzkoArima> tuxinfo == Ariel M. Corgatelli --> en la ubucon pasada vino
<unimix> si la mayoria cree que Tuxinfo sirve, adelante entonces
<juancarlospaco> :/
<EuzkoArima> la verdad, ni idea, yo simplemente me acuerdo q vino
<unimix> A mi me parece que la promocion la tenemos que hacer en ambitos totalmente inespecificos ya que es esa gente la que nos interesa convocar
<juancarlospaco> +1 unimix
<unimix> en los especificos la noticia sale sola, casi
<EuzkoArima> +1 unimix
<tuxjam> +1 unimix
<danielmato> unimix +1
<iznogud> +1 unimix
<jarfuch> +1 unimix
<mmartinovic> +1
<PabloRubianes> +1
<EduardoR> ok, si 
<unimix> ok, ok ...
<PabloRubianes> la gente que le tuxinfo se va a enterar por otro lado
<unimix> se, totalmente PabloRubianes
<unimix> resumiendo ....
<unimix> viernes 12 y sabado 13 de Mayo ?
<unimix> o seguimos con el 5 y el 6 ?
<EuzkoArima> depende uds
<PabloRubianes> 12 y 13 para ver si cae jono o mark
<EuzkoArima> sabemos fecha de uds ?
<tuxjam> depende de la UDS
<unimix> no me contesto beuno, aun EuzkoArima
<EuzkoArima> ok
<PabloRubianes> pensamos que es la primera de mayo EuzkoArima 
<unimix> ok, tentativas 5 y 6, plan B 12 y 13
<EuzkoArima> para mi 5 y 6 o 12 y 13 da igual, lo acomodamos dependiendo de uds
<juancarlospaco> jorge castro no creo que venga, es un bot con el laburo
<tuxjam> estimemos cualquierra de la fechas
<EuzkoArima> ok PabloRubianes, si es asi 12  y 13 sin problemas
<fermos_cordobes> en donde?
<ChristoferR_> ysi hacen doble evento
<ChristoferR_> solo opino
<unimix> averiguamos alojamiento en hoteles/hostales y plan B en casas de ubunteros argentinos vikingos
<ChristoferR_> aunque costaria mucho
<PabloRubianes> ChristoferR_, si mucho, el evento es en Buenos Aires
<EuzkoArima> si es doble evento la logistica se complica mucho, creo yo al menos
<jarfuch> para esta vez, doble evento me parece que seria mucho
<unimix> dos fines de semana ? si logras que tu mujer no te eche y los pibes pregunten quien sos y fisicamente te la bancas, si se puede
<jarfuch> quizas con el tiempo se podria pensar
<unimix> pero es mucho
<ChristoferR_> si, mejor consulten con los demas
<fermos_cordobes> gracias PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces proxima reunion
<unimix> virusuy averiguara lo de BuqueBus
<PabloRubianes> es el proximo jueves en #ubuntu-ar?
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> si les parece bien, si, ningun problema
<virusuy> unimix: si señor!
<jarfuch> +1
<juancarlospaco> +1
<danielmato> +1
<tuxjam> +1
<magu42> +1
<mmartinovic> +1
<PabloRubianes> bien! quedamos asi
<iznogud> si
<unimix> PabloRubianes, haces vos la minuta ? Donde la publicaran ?
<PabloRubianes> te paso el link
<PabloRubianes> si yo la hago
<unimix> listo, cuando lo tengas avisas
<virusuy> deberia haber un lugar en la wiki unico
<PabloRubianes> Voy a hacer un wiki nuevo les parece?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me lee el pensamiento
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuCon-Sur?
<unimix> +1 PabloRubianes
<iznogud> ++1
<virusuy> +1
<juancarlospaco> sin el guion :P
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> si no se enojan, le pondria UbuConSouthAmerica
<juancarlospaco> +1
<PabloRubianes> ok
<unimix> para que los gringos entiendan vio ?
<danielmato> ok
<jarfuch> adhiero
<PabloRubianes> queda SouthAmerica
<EuzkoArima> +1
<tuxjam> +1
<iznogud> azlgun tendran que aprender, digo
<fermos_cordobes> +1
<PabloRubianes> AHhh antes de terminar
<virusuy> muchachos
<virusuy> !!
<PabloRubianes> hay que buscar sponsors no?
<unimix> iznogud, nahhh, vamos a estar en la cuarta resurreccion y ellos recien estaran con el abecedario
<virusuy> gente
<virusuy> si me aguantan
<iznogud> je
<virusuy> consegui un contacto del Conrad
<virusuy> voy a ver cuanto cobra un evento ahi
<unimix> si, pero ese tema lo dajaria para la proxima reunion, si les parece
<iznogud> lo hacemos ahi
<iznogud> ta
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si 
<PabloRubianes> asi queda de agenda
<virusuy> para pensar en el Ubuncon Sur 2013 :-D
<iznogud> +1
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, sino esta antel
<unimix> virusuy, una maquina !!
<PabloRubianes> seguro que es en uruguay :P
<virusuy> unimix: antel me gusta mas eh
<efpc2003> hola
<virusuy> el 90 % somos de montevideo
<efpc2003> pregunta
<unimix> yo creo que 2013 deberia ser en Uruguay
<jarfuch> que es antel?
<jarfuch> perdon
<ChristoferR_> hola efpc2003
<virusuy> jarfuch: el ISP del estado
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, la empresa de telecomunicaciones de los uruguayos jajajjaa
<virusuy> el ente estatal de telecomunicaciones
<iznogud> el otro 50% somos del interior
<jarfuch> ok, grax
<unimix> efpc2003, que querias preguntar ?
<ChristoferR_> el 1 de Maldonado
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, tiene un edificio que esta muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, busca torre de las telecomunicaciones
<EduardoR> interior != Montevideo :P
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: de paso le pegamos en las puertas a los altos mandos "we want a mirror"
<efpc2003> existe manera de "apurar" velocidad de renderizado de pitivi? pues tengo varios videos para "pegar" y crear uno solo, resulta que son como 2 horas, al dar renderizar empieza a velocidad de "play"
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si
<EduardoR> Torre de los Profesionales esté muy bueno
<unimix> efpc2003, en cuanto PabloRubianes de por terminada la reunion posiblemente alguien tenga una respuesta a esa pregunta
<PabloRubianes> TERMINO!!!
<efpc2003> ok
<virusuy> aca nos quedamos de sobremesa
<virusuy> traigo el café ?
<PabloRubianes> fin de reunion
<EuzkoArima> ok
<jarfuch> yo quiero
<juancarlospaco> ok
<unimix> ok ! Gracias gente !! Estuvo muy buena !
<PabloRubianes> gracias por venir 
<EduardoR> Con crema!
<danielmato> cafeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ChristoferR_> yono porque sino no me duermo
<PabloRubianes> capucchino Irish quiero
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<ChristoferR_> para mi Chocolatado o Yogurt n.n
<iznogud> deme un mate amargo ap mi valor
<PabloRubianes> efpc2003, no tengo ni idea.... alguien sabe?
<fermos_cordobes> salutes amigos desde La Docta Cordoba Argentina -fermos-
<PabloRubianes> alguno sabe algo de piviti?
<EuzkoArima> buenas noches a todos
<unimix> nunca lo sue hasta ahora
<jarfuch> bueno gente, nos vemos, me tengo que ir. Saludos
<unimix> bye jarfuch
<iznogud> chau jarf
<danielmato> by jarfuch 
<danielmato> bye
<mmartinovic> saludos 
<ChristoferR_> chau
<ChristoferR_> de los 16 que hay, alguno es de Maldonado?
<EduardoR> efpc2003 creo que el mismo que hace conversiones pega al vuelo
<efpc2003> cuál?
<EduardoR> pero no recuerdo, wait
<danielmato> bueno gente, yo tambien me retiro
<PabloRubianes> saludos danielmato 
<ChristoferR_> bueno, saludos y que descanses
<efpc2003> winff?
<iznogud> chau daniel
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana o el lunes
<EduardoR> lo tengo en una lista larga
<unimix> EduardoR, es winff ?
<EduardoR> nop 
<EduardoR> me sale arista, pero es otro
<EduardoR> mas de gstreamer
<efpc2003> forma parte de ubuntustudio?
<ChristoferR_> EduardoR, no creo que le ponga Unity a Sugar, porque tengo que compilarlo para Sugar, y es medio dificil, porque tengo que quitar transparencia etc
<iznogud> soy de maldonado  christ
<ChristoferR_> lo que voy a hacer es editar el  frame de sugar dejandole solo la barra del costado, luego añadirletodo lo otro
<ChristoferR_> :D
<ChristoferR_> somos 2 de maldonado
<EduardoR> creo que iriverter hay que verlo
<iznogud> bueno gente los dejo nos vemos mañana
<PabloRubianes> saludos iznogud 
<iznogud> chau
<ChristoferR_> nos vemos
<efpc2003> tal vez openshot lo haga mejor
<ChristoferR_> bueno, entre eso deque todos se van, yo tambien me voy
<EduardoR> hay uno de linea de comandos que pega todo lo que le pongas en la misma linea
<ChristoferR_> Im go to the bed
<ChristoferR_> mañana hablamos
<EduardoR> basado en gstreamer
<ChristoferR_> que descansen los que quieran y los que no no, chauu
<efpc2003> ok, voy a buscar
<EduardoR> quizás transcode
<EduardoR> winff como dijo unimix
<efpc2003> gracias
<EduardoR> mencoder, era ese!
<efpc2003> mencoder... bueno voy a ver la syntaxis
<EduardoR> http://curioseandolinux.blogspot.com/2009/05/pegar-avis-con-mencoder.html
<efpc2003> espero que resulte con mp4's
<EduardoR> http://www.transcoding.org/transcode?Avimerge
<EduardoR> ese tambien
<EduardoR> ok, asi que voy pidiendo licencia para mayo del año que viene?
<EduardoR> y aprendiendo noruego :P
<juancarlospaco> me voy a cenar, nos vemos amigos...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
<EduardoR> hola!
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, \o
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, monopolizando el canal :S
 * SergioMeneses runs
<EduardoR> creo que se fue a comer
<Naudy> Buenas Noches
<Naudy> Saludos
<PabloRubianes> estoy haciendo la pagina de wiki
<Naudy> hi EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> que sino me olvido de la minuta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje
<invitado> buebas noches una pregutna 
<invitado> el jd sirve como gestor de descargas para ubuntu?¿
<EduardoR> si, porque no?
<invitado> no porque no sabia 
<EduardoR> debe haber mejore, pero da igual
<invitado> como hay algunos programas como el ares que no sirven 
<invitado> lo q pasa q tengo hace poco ubuntu y ta lo estoy conociendo 
<invitado> gracias 
<PabloRubianes> invitado, si pero hay alternativas a ares
<invitado> si yo descargue  frostwire 
<invitado> pero no me convence mucho 
<EduardoR> el ares se puede usar con wine
<EduardoR> pero hay mejores formas de "compartir" archivos en otras redes p2p
<EduardoR> pero en la red Ares, solo el ares
<invitado_> buenas
<hackdark> Señoritas....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<PabloRubianes> si SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alguna vez te haz topado con q un servidor no reconoce un dd sata? estando la bios habilitada para ello...
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> no
<SergioMeneses> :S
<HacKDarK> niñas...
<SergioMeneses> HacKDarK, \o
<HacKDarK> PabloRubianes: , que  dice mi viejo
<HacKDarK> SergioMeneses: ,-)
<PabloRubianes> como andas HacKDarK que es de tu vida
<HacKDarK> Nalga.... odo tranquilo
<HacKDarK> Usted estimado?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mira http://www.killmenos9.com/2005/03/instalacin-servidor-flytech.html
<SergioMeneses> el mismo modelo de server: superserver
<SergioMeneses> aunque el mio es 5015
<PabloRubianes> vas a tener para un rato
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sysadmin job
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a domrir.... saludos!
<virus-work> unimix: ping
<unimix> virus-work, pong buen dia !
<virus-work> unimix: buen dia, ayer hable con el muchacho del Conrad
<virus-work> me va a pasar mail de contacto, para la proxima UbunCon
<unimix> excelente !
<unimix> bien expeditivo :)
<unimix> anoche vi el edificio de Antel ... im-pre-sio-nan-te
<virus-work> es muy lindo si, que fotos te mostraron? las del Flisol ?
<virus-work> y podria salir "barato"
<unimix> no, una media panoramica tomdada desde afuera de la torre
<unimix> lindisimo
<virus-work> pero no lo viste por dentro ?
<unimix> no, todavia
<unimix> pero si lo de adentro esta acorde con lo de afuera, no me quiero imaginar lo que debe ser
<virus-work> dame un segundo que te busco una foto
<virus-work> unimix: http://internalcomms.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/auditorio.jpg
<virus-work> creo que ese es el auditorio principal.
<unimix> wow !! buenisimo !! Es un teatro !
<unimix> grosso
<unimix> ahi hicieron FLISoL ? impresionante
<virus-work> si, la del 2009
<virus-work> ahora esta la rubyconf 
<virus-work> creo que es en este mes de Noviembre.
<unimix> la verdad que es un excelente escenario para un gran acontecimiento
<unimix> de nivel
<unimix> como dicen por aqui "alto auditorio" :)
<virus-work> jajja si
<virus-work> ustedes tienen fotos del ubuncon anterior en la UP?
<unimix> si, dame un segundo que te las paso ....
<virus-work> dale, 
<unimix> usas DropBox ?
<unimix> algunas aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/unimix/UbuCon2010
<virus-work> que lindo lugar !
<unimix> otras aqui que tenes que buscar porque estan todos los eventos juntos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/ReApprovalApplication
<unimix> si tenes DropBox te habilito para ver todas las fotos (son mas que las que estan en esos links)
<unimix> ya mande el mail consultando disponibilidad
<virus-work> buenisimo !
<virus-work> unimix: ahi me llego la invitacion :-D
<unimix> ok, espero que encuentres cosas interesantes y utiles :)
<virus-work> .-D
<virus-work> :-D
<virus-work> se viene los viernes de Ramones en el trabajo
<pamplona> ola s a todos
<pamplona> estoi buscando un control de civer cafe pero que el servidor trabaje con linus ubuntu 11.10
<mmrg5486> http://chevismo.com/hoygan 
<pamplona> HOYGAN TOI VUSCANHDO UN KONTROL DE SIBER CAFE PRO KE EL SERBIDOR TRAVAJE KON LINUS UVUNTU 11.10
<mmrg5486> por lo menos en mayus usas un lenguaje definido ;)
<pamplona> ola algien conose un control de civer compatible con linux ubuntu 11.10   
<josf> hola
<josf> que tal, aqui ando medio perdido con la reciente instalaci{on de Ubuntu 11.10
<josf> ¿dónde estan los programas?
<ratman> hay que poner algo cuando temso away
<merchus2> holas a todos!
<dylan66> hola merchus2 
<merchus2> holadylan66 como estas?
<virusuy> bueno señores
<virusuy> se confirmo
<virusuy> pa la 12.04 chau banshee, hola rhythmbox otra vez
<dylan66> bien y tu?
<dylan66> era muy pesado banshee con mono?
<merchus2> que tiene de bueno el rhythmbox?
<virusuy> merchus2: mejor integracion con gtk (sobre lo que gnome3 y unity esta formado)
<virusuy> muy bugeado banshee , a mi se me cae cada 2x3
<merchus2> aaahhh
<merchus2> es verdad
<merchus2> no me gusta mucho
<virusuy> rhythmbox esta mejor
<virusuy> y ta, tambien sacna tomboy, que dependia de mono
<virusuy> por lo tanto, tambien sale las librerias de mono
<virusuy> y asi y todo hay mas espacio
<virusuy> PERO... siempre hay un pero
<virusuy> la proxima version va a pesar 750 megas, es decir, va a ser 1 dvd
<virusuy> tambien está confirmado
<merchus2> uff pesadaso
<merchus2> bueno hay mas pesados :p
<virusuy> yo que se, tener 1 dvd te da libertad a usar mas aplicaciones y no tener que pensar mucho (por ahora) en el tema de espacio
<merchus2> es verdad es verdad
<merchus2> que facilite la vida
<merchus2> hola magu42
<magu42> hola merchus2 
<merchus2> como andas?
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> se confirmo
<virusuy> chau banshee
<virusuy> hola rhythmbox
<magu42> si , lei algo virusuy 
<magu42> bien merchus2 
<virusuy> duro 1 versin no?
<virusuy> 2
<magu42> virusuy⟿ y era por mono nomás
<magu42> si , una 
<magu42> vuelvo en un rato
<ChristoferR_> Hola!!
<virusuy> 11.04 11.10
 * magu42 is away: 
<ratman> holas 
<merchus2> holas ratman
<virusuy> me voy a hacer un bien por la sociedad.. voy a borrar banshee
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:40:52)
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/11/03/rythmbox-podria-sustituir-a-banshee-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts-¿adios-a-mono/
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> magu42: ya saque banshee, porque no me gusta miguel de icaza nomas
<magu42> era bueno ese muchacho..............
<magu42> dejar gnome por mono !!!
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> desiciones ......
<virusuy> decisiones*
<virusuy> magu42 esta dislexico hoy  :-P
<magu42> decisiones  puf
<magu42> 4 horas instalando una sony vaio , con explicación  de uso incluido me dejaron aturdido
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> borrado total de win  jeje
<magu42> que bien anda con el 11.10
<magu42> el tema es que el dueño es dj   y el virtualDJ con wine no pude , lo convencí de que use mixxx  , espero lo entienda
<magu42> pintó comida  jeje
<virusuy> vaya
<merchus2> hay que mejorar el wine
<bruno_1309> hola!!
<virusuy> bruno_1309: hola
<bruno_1309> ni idea q teniamos un sitio d ubuntu en uruguay
<bruno_1309> muy bueno!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-05
<virusuy> O_o
<magu42> bruno está de la cabeza  jajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ping
<virusuy> magu42: pong
<magu42> vos sabés que estube probando clementine , hablando del cambio
<magu42> y suena horrible!!!
<virusuy> se?
<magu42> no sé que hacer , si volver al rhythmbox o que!!
<magu42> no encuentro uno que me enamore
<virusuy> volve a rhyth y listo
<virusuy> si es el que mejor te acomoda, siempre podes volver
<magu42> y si , parece que no hay otra
<virusuy> si, no me parece nada malo que vuelvas
<virusuy> al contrario
<magu42> el rhytmbox andaba bien de bien , instalaré nuevamete 
<virusuy> si te sirve ese soft .. listo
<magu42> si , pero me gustaria encontrar algo que diga , este es lo más , y quedarme ahi  jaja
<virusuy> no lo hiciste ya? con rhythmbox ?
<virusuy> :-)
<magu42> si , estoy en él con tu radio de bossa nova para andar tranqui  jajaja
<virusuy> pah, pegamela que la perdi !!!
<magu42> http://servers.internet-radio.org.uk/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://80.94.69.106:6804/listen.pls&t=.pls
<magu42> http://servers.internet-radio.org.uk/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://216.218.147.60:8240/listen.pls&t=.pls
<virusuy> cual de los dos ?
<magu42> pucha tengo dos una en banshe y otra en rhytmbox
<magu42> perá que la verifico
<virusuy> ok
<magu42> http://servers.internet-radio.org.uk/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://80.94.69.106:6804/listen.pls&t=.pls
<magu42> era la primera ;)
<magu42> error mio 
<virusuy> ya le di al play, como esta por dios !!
<magu42> la otra es de blues jejeje
<magu42> D+
<virusuy> hoy en la oficina metimos blues de mañana
<virusuy> y ramones de tare
<virusuy> tarde*
<magu42> todo a su hora
<magu42> de tarde me maté con led zeppelin
<magu42> instalando la vaio , el DJ es de mi edad  jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja, buenisimo.
<virusuy> esta lindo meter un jazzcito o un bluecito en la ofi
<virusuy> entre café va y café viene.
<magu42> por eso, a cada hora , su musica
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> viste magu42 que ahora ubuntu va a pesar mas de 700 megas?
<virusuy> osea, no va a entrar en 1 cd ?
<magu42> no !!  donde leiste?
<virusuy> www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<virusuy> va a pesar 750 aprox
<virusuy> va ser dvd
<magu42> todos llegan al dvd
<magu42> no hay  escape
<magu42> o dos cd , no sé porque no lo hacen , onda debian 32  cd´s    jajajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es lo mas lógico
<magu42> no hay otra
<magu42> todo bien con los cd´s , pero yá no cabe una distro
<virusuy> claro
<magu42> nunca entendí eso de , un cd o nada , porque no un cd de instalacion u otro con las aplicaciones y extras o algo asi
<virusuy> es raro no? porque dicen "no tenemos mas espacio en 1 cd" y sacan a mono que pesaba horrible
<magu42> mono -1
<magu42> icaza -1
<virusuy> va a estar malisimo Icaza, va a despotricar contra Ubuntu
<magu42> miguel , sabés a donde te podés ir   jajajaja
 * virusuy escucha "Mais que nada"
<virusuy> gran bossa
<magu42> que grande vinicius
<virusuy> magu42: tengo ganas de armar unas remeritas de debian
<virusuy> como te ves para sumarte al pedido
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> para mostrarlas este verano en tu playa favorita
<magu42> me sumo de una
<virusuy> simple nomas, remera negra, logo grande en la espalda o pecho
<magu42> hace tiempo investigué el tema , pero es medio caro hacerlo para uno solo
<virusuy> que tan caro ?
<magu42> tengo paño para serigrafia pero está medio hecho bola
<magu42> no , no es tan caro en realidad
<magu42> el tema es que yo uso solo polo , las tshirt me incomodan 
<virusuy> si ? venis con pretenciones aca ?
<virusuy> no eh! no!
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> cual es el canal de debian-uy ?
<virusuy> ni me acuerdo el server
<magu42> tengo un lote de polo negras para imprimir , soy fanatico de las polo negras
<magu42> ya te lo digo
<virusuy> el tema me parece es la tela de la polo, no ?
<magu42> irc.debian.org/6667
<magu42> ese tengo yo ahora
<magu42> #debian-uy
<magu42> pero justo hoy , no hay casi nadie
<magu42> bué , faltan un par nomás
<virusuy> estamos ahi
<EduardoR> y cuantas querrías hacer?
<EduardoR> para ubuntu se hicieron 39, quizás 20 no es tan loco
<EduardoR> todos bien?
<virusuy> yo digo hacer 2 y chau
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<magu42> dá para hacer algunas más virusuy 
<magu42> debianeros no somos muchos , pero algunos hay
<EduardoR> tambien está el transfer que se hacen de a una
<EduardoR> pero no aguanta demasiado
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yá que hablaste , vos como integrante del consejo podés borrar usuarios y sus comentarios , SPAMERS
<EduardoR> no se, quizás que si
<EduardoR> donde?
<magu42> le escribí a capeluto pero no me dió bola
<magu42> y al consejo me patea li dirección de email
<magu42> la*
<EduardoR> ya vi
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ mirá la pagina  
<EduardoR> a ver..
<magu42> ahhh
 * magu42 odia los spamer 
<magu42> yá lo dije mil veces jajaja
<magu42> usuarios spamers ,  kebi , KINKONG,  pandora18 , tongtong2 , y el colmo afra99  51 semanas de registrado
<EduardoR> con mi usuario no, pero pruebo con otro
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y no critico al consejo , solo digo lo que veo , y me hago cargo  jajajajaja
<magu42> hace unos dias me dijiste que critico al consejo
<magu42> ni ahi  jeje
<magu42> pero no hacen un caramelo , de lo que está estipulado como sus funciones
<magu42> jeje
 * magu42 +1
<magu42> y se los digo frente a frente con una birra en el medio  jeje
<magu42> birra = cerveza
<EduardoR> no, el pass de admin ya no anda
<EduardoR> lo tenia guardado, pero no pasa
<magu42> y el email del consejo me patea
<EduardoR> ni idea, nunca me llegan, salvo que me manden copia
<magu42> no entiendo porque solo capeluto puede hacer , y uds no 
<EduardoR> soy del asilo :(
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario
<magu42>  consejo_grupo@ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> mandá algo ahi  , a ver si funa
<magu42> funca
<EduardoR> ya lo crackee, no era difícil
<magu42> que feo EduardoR 
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> borro a afra99
<magu42> para empezar EduardoR 
<magu42> podés borrar todos sus comentarios y entradas?
<EduardoR> no se si todas juntas
<magu42> queK
<magu42> ud vea lo que puede hacer EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Está seguro de que quiere eliminar la cuenta afra99?
<EduardoR> Todos los envíos realizados por este usuario se atribuirán a la cuenta de usuario anónimo. Esta acción no se puede deshacer.
<EduardoR> quizás no conviene
<magu42> es un spamer 
<EduardoR> mejor lo bloqueo, y asi borro comentario por comentarioç
<magu42> que consideracion hay que tener?
<EduardoR> porque sino no puedo encontrar sus comentarios
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tiene un montón
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no es tan facil como yó pensaba , lamento meterte en este brete
<magu42> hoy ha sido un gran dia , ayudé al hijo de un amigo por tel dos horas a usar ubuntu en una xo , 4 horas instalando y explicando en una sony vaio de un vecino ,  virusuy quiere imprimir camisetas con debian , y EduardoR borra un spamer
 * magu42 feliz
<EduardoR> jaja
 * magu42 está chocho , y se irá a dormir , con la tarea cumplida
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> son una cantidad enorme
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ son un montón , lo sé
<magu42> pero solo los integrantes del consejo puede hacerlo
<magu42> si me dejan a mi , hasta me borro yó mismo por impertinete
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ noctambulo
<libertcharrua> nas noches como andan
<libertcharrua> que cuentas magu42 
<libertcharrua> Marinna_, que placer tenerla por acá
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> EduardoR, que se cuenta
<libertcharrua> debo decir me lo imaginaba mas alto jaja
<magu42> marinna que es Valeria , me vuelve loco esa mezcla  jajajaja
<libertcharrua> magu42, quizá deseaba mantener el anonimato lo arruinaste
<libertcharrua> o quizá se refiera a las fuerzas armadas
<libertcharrua> la marina
<magu42> no creo , aunque no entiendo aún un nick con nombre usual ,ella sabrá  jeje
<libertcharrua> que están borando impretinentes? puch toy fuera
<EduardoR> es un disparate
<EduardoR> no puedo borrar de a uno!
<EduardoR> son 3 o cuatro posto por cada hilo abierto
<magu42> con razón nadie las borra !!! 
<EduardoR> deben ser 50 posts
<EduardoR> todos hace 18 horas
<EduardoR> y a la misma hora, evidente tiene un mega posteador
<magu42> pensé que era algo como nick usurario borrar todo , pero no es tán facil  ;(
<magu42> usuario*
<magu42> dos libertcharrua yá es mucho
<EduardoR> pruebo borrarlo y a ver que pasa
<magu42> borrá todo lo que veas y después vemos , yó no fuí , y te apoyo que vós no fuiste , yó estaba contigo a esa hora 
<magu42> tomando una birra
<magu42> un libertcharrua_  estamos bien
<libertcharrua_> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.169408783153614.40150.100002534795952&type=3
<libertcharrua_> puse fotos del evento ahí
<magu42> solo 10??
<magu42> tenés más 
<magu42> yo te ví
<magu42> no seas escondedor!!
<EduardoR> son cientos de posts!!
<libertcharrua_> si ese tipo jode empila
<magu42> son  jejeje
<libertcharrua_> habrá que ponerle captcha a ubuntu-uyy?
<magu42> libertcharrua_⟿ tiene
<magu42> pero entran igual
<magu42> no son bots , son humanos hincha pe----
<EduardoR> prueben una cosa
<EduardoR> prueben entrar con la contraseña afra9999
<EduardoR> usuario afra99
<EduardoR> asi ustedes tambien borran :P
<magu42> automaticamente me entra en magu42  jajajaja
<magu42> cambio de browser
<magu42> :)
<magu42> zas
<EduardoR> opa!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ me dice usuario bloqueado
<libertcharrua_> El usuario afra99 no se ha activado o se encuentra bloqueado.
<magu42> HacKDarK⟿ que hacés loca!!!!!
<magu42> eso mismo libertcharrua_  me dice a mi
<libertcharrua_> HacKDarK, mira vos quien es?
<EduardoR> activo nuevamente 
<EduardoR> CEntro de distribución, Cerro Largo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yá entré y ahora ?
<EduardoR> busca tus posts y borralos
<libertcharrua_> ya pude
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ los buscaré toda la noche , pero los borraré
<EduardoR> jaj
<EduardoR> pero no se puede borrar
<EduardoR> vos podes?
<magu42> estoy probando
<HacKDarK> señoritas
<EduardoR> me da que puedo editar, pero no borrarlo
<magu42> HacKDarK⟿ que haces loca!!!
<magu42> lo mismo a mi EduardoR 
<HacKDarK> magu42: vieja!!!!
<HacKDarK> libertcharrua_: !!!!
<magu42> andas bien HacKDarK ?
<HacKDarK> magu42: bien vieja, vos?
<magu42> bien che
<HacKDarK> me alegro che, la flia?
<magu42> te voy a escribir en fb por mp , tus apellidos me vuelven loco!!
<HacKDarK> jajajajajaja
<HacKDarK> por?
<magu42> si todo bien HacKDarK , tus niños?
<magu42> tengo dos , y no sé cual es el verdadero
<HacKDarK> bien, bien, mortales
<libertcharrua_> HacKDarK, que ahs echo tanto tiempo
<EduardoR> vieron el 0-day de Microsoft? http://blog.segu-info.com.ar/2011/11/0-day-en-el-kernel-de-windows-utilizado.html#axzz1cRrjZeMb
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no le encuentro la vuelta , he intentado todo lo que se me ocurrió 
<EduardoR> sigo borrando
<magu42> como hacés?
<magu42> estoy en la cuenta
<EduardoR> olvídalo
<EduardoR> solo admin puede borrar
<magu42> ahhh ok
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ puedo borrar el contenido de los post , si ves  .....   es que yó lo vacié  jejeje , borralo si podés 
<EduardoR> es un metodo boludo, pero de a poco voy sacando
<magu42> y , si no hay otra , yo sigo vaciando los coments
<EduardoR> no te molestes
<EduardoR> de a 4 voy borrando
<magu42> ahhh  dale , de lujo!!
<EduardoR> lo que encontrar como evitar el Confirmar, sería una papa
<virusuy> pah men at work en la radio
<virusuy> down under. que temazon
<magu42> eso seria bueno , pero no , un usuario que tiene 52 semaas de registrado!!!
<magu42> semanas*
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no hay un botón de autodestrucción !!!!
<EduardoR> ya puse que el usuario puede borrar su propios comentarios
<EduardoR> pero no veo el Eliminar"
<magu42> sigo vaciando pero sin ver como eliminar :(
<EduardoR> eso es una entrada de blog?
<EduardoR> o que?
<magu42> si , es una entrada de blog
<EduardoR> page, book o story?
<magu42> pahhhhhh
<magu42> ni idea 
<EduardoR> sali y volve a entrar
<EduardoR> los permisos a veces se actualizan así
<magu42> tiene que haber una manera de borrar todo lo de un user
<magu42> pruebo
<magu42> fijate EduardoR  como le quedaron los comentarios , en comentarios recientes  :)
<magu42> pero no los puedo borrar de verdad
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y si le cambiamos la contraseña para empezar?
<magu42> por 8888
<EduardoR> ya se la cambie esa se la puse yo
<EduardoR> lo gracioso que ahora está en el log !
<EduardoR> haceme acordar de cambiarla!
<magu42> dale
<EduardoR> lo que a mi me sigue confundiendo 
<EduardoR> porque hay 3 forma de escribir 
<EduardoR> ook page
<EduardoR>     A book page is a page of content, organized into a collection of related entries collectively known as a book. A book page automatically displays links to adjacent pages, providing a simple navigation system for organizing and reviewing structured content.
<EduardoR> Entrada de blog
<EduardoR>     Un blog es una especie de diario actualizado regularmente y compuesto de envíos individuales que se muestran en orden cronológico inverso. Un blog está estrechamente ligada a su autor, por lo que cada usuario tiene su propio blog.
<EduardoR> Tema del foro
<EduardoR>     A forum topic is the initial post to a new discussion thread within a forum.
<EduardoR> creo que el usuario registrado solo deberia poder escribir en un solo tipo de posts
<EduardoR> yo sigo sin entender la diferencia entre foro y blog
<magu42> las entradas de blog son las que hacemos en la pagina principla tipo noticias
<magu42> y las de foro son las pregunatas ,en el foro habilitado
<magu42> asi lo entiendo yo , al menos
<magu42> principal*
<magu42> y este mequetrefe hace entradas en el foro , nunca ningun spamer hace entradas en el blog 
<EduardoR> pero no se puede esperar que la gente entienda eso sin un  curso previo
<magu42> hasta ahora nunca vi
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> de launchpad ni hablamos entonces 
<EduardoR> te conte de la prueba de launchpad?
<EduardoR> me registré, me manda el mail, lo confirmo
<magu42> todo in spanish?
<EduardoR> no me deja cambiar de browser, si lo registre en firefox, no sirve confirmar en chromiun
<magu42> ups
<EduardoR> todo en español, salvo el mail
<magu42> iznogud , casi contento  jeje
<EduardoR> que tiene un codigo chico y un link
<EduardoR> si le das al link y usás un unico browser, todo bien
<EduardoR> pero no te apures, porque quedás en un loop
<magu42> la mayoria usa uno solo 
<EduardoR> porque no te activa inmediatamente
<magu42> salvo enfermos como un servidor jeje
<EduardoR> pero no te avisa
<EduardoR> jejej
<EduardoR> asi que no te da nickname, solo nombre completo y mail, y vuelve a pedirte cambiar de contraseña
<EduardoR> la cambiás y vuelve a preguntarte
<EduardoR> cuando lo lográs
<magu42> uff
<EduardoR> ojo, el nickname es lo que detecta que estás registrado
<EduardoR> si no te da nickname no entraste aun
<EduardoR> aunque todo hace indicar que si
<EduardoR> eso no es para seres humanos
<EduardoR> y por ultimo,
<EduardoR> si logras todo, el que tiene los datos es Launchpad
<magu42> pero que hacemos con los viejos como afra??   quiero amasijarlo , pero maaaal
<EduardoR> y para usar el registro de Launchapad en el site ubuntu.org.uy, necesitás que el usuario entienda que debe hacer los 3 click a los 3 datos
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> porque no hay confianza entre ubuntu.org.uy y Launchpad
<EduardoR> el usuario confió en Launchpad, no en el sitio 
<EduardoR> asi que para que el sitio lo use, debe ser el usuario que de permiso
<EduardoR> de usar el nick, el nombre completo y el mail
<EduardoR> aunque sea una pavada, es una tranza
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> es el funcionamiento de OpenID, es todo muy confiable
<EduardoR> y lo de afra lo vas a seguir teniendo
<EduardoR> porque luego de autenticar sigue el problema
<magu42> pero si le borramos el usuario ?
<EduardoR> lo que está mal es el CAPTCHA
<EduardoR> yo que se
<magu42> ummmm
<EduardoR> ahora estoy con tongtong2  y kebi
<magu42> no esperaba esa respuesta  jaja
<magu42> estoy vaciando lo de afra , al menos le dejo  titulo .  comentario .
<magu42> un punto en cada lugar
<magu42> algo es algo
<EduardoR> dejalo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si le dejás la contraseña cambiada , no puede entrar más?
<magu42> con ese nick?
<EduardoR> claro, puede crear otro
<EduardoR> lo interesante sería que un usuario nuevo esté moderado 
<magu42> si , pero tiene que identificarse , esperar el email y demás
<EduardoR> hasta sus primeros 4 o 5 comentarios utiles
<magu42> ya no seria tan facilongo
<EduardoR> pero una casilla gratis se hace al toque
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> siengo un humano , si le borran todo a los 5 min de que lo hizo , se aburrirá e irá a otro lado mas facil
<magu42> siendo*
<magu42> calculo
<EduardoR> pero en 5 min metió 500 posts
<magu42> o no
<EduardoR> y hay que sacarlos de a uno
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y sino que queda , joderse?
<magu42> no me gusta eso
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no sé nada de drupal , pero tiene que haber un    rm usuario coments
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> si borrás un usuario los posts quedan de anonimo
<magu42> pucha!!
<EduardoR> y va a ser mas dificil 
<EduardoR> quizás no
<magu42> capeluto debe saber , creo
<EduardoR> kebi : 191353135@qq.com
<EduardoR> juaaa
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> elimino a kebi
<libertcharrua_> No hasy heramientas para web masters que pèrmita borrar todos?
<magu42> libertcharrua_⟿ es lo que trato de saber hace años  jajajaja  
<magu42> y no me dicen
<magu42> :(
<EduardoR> hay montones de bloqueados
<magu42> sigo vaciando , todo un año spameando , que lo tiró al afra !!!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si le dejas la misma contraseña mañana sigo , me duelen los hojos y voy por la mitad
<magu42> ojos*
<EduardoR> taaaa
<EduardoR> ya lo encontre!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +100000
<EduardoR> estoy haciendo borradas masivas!
<EduardoR> Principal » Administrar » Gestión de contenido
<magu42> y yó a pelo de a una , y solo vaciando sin borrar  jajajaaja
<EduardoR> y KINGKONG  se hace el vivo 
<magu42>  kebi , KINKONG,  pandora18 , tongtong2 , y afra99  mi preferido
<EduardoR> mañana no están!
<magu42> bajalo de un hondaso
<magu42> hondazo?
<magu42> como se escriba
<EduardoR> no los toque s mas que me los desordenas ;)
<magu42> listo EduardoR , no toco más
<magu42> si mañana entro al sitio y no veo spam , tendré un sabado feliz 
<magu42> de  momento  nas noches
<magu42> EduardoR NAS
<magu42> virusuy libertcharrua_ donde anden ,,   hasta mañana!!
<eduardor-admin> hola virusuy
<virusuy> eduardor-admin: hola
<eduardor-admin> anoche otro afra
<eduardor-admin> pero menos
<eduardor-admin> le puse catcha a los comentarios
<virusuy> si, mejor
<eduardor-admin> ni lo consulté
<eduardor-admin> me mandé a borrar spams a lo loco 
<eduardor-admin> ahora esta limpito
<eduardor-admin> pero sigo buscando algo que ponga a los usuarios nuevos como moderados por un tiempo
<eduardor-admin> que te parece?
<virusuy> si es buena idea
<eduardor-admin> visste el shipit?
<virusuy> no
<eduardor-admin> ahora  anda
<virusuy> el de ubuntu-uy ?
<eduardor-admin> sip
<virusuy> esta funcionando entonecs?
<eduardor-admin> estando logueado a launchpad se puede administrar cada centro
<virusuy> opa, de fiesta
<virusuy> terrible laburo metieron
<eduardor-admin> falta que pueda poner ENTREGADO
<virusuy> pero lo vas a tener que hacer manual vos, digo.
<eduardor-admin> eltema raro de launchpad es que debes entender que tus datos son con launchpad, y en segunda etapa autorizás a usarlos con el sitio ubuntu.org.uy
<eduardor-admin> hice la prueba y me falló, se vuelve muy confuso
<eduardor-admin> bueno voy a morfar algo, el spam me abrio el apetito
<eduardor-admin> aun creo que ese captcha no anda
<eduardor-admin> da error pero permite postear
<eduardor-admin> lo estudio luego
<eduardor-admin> bytes!
<ChristoferR> Hooola
<Marinna__> hola ... 
<Marinna__> hay alguien en ubuntu-uy?
<efpc2003> buenas
<Marinna__> hola.
<efpc2003> pensé que tenías alguna pregunta sobre linux
<efpc2003> y no esto....."Marinna__ 17:20:13
<efpc2003> te dejo un art?culo sobre el que hice una hexausta investigaci?n abajo podes votar: GRACIAS. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Philip_Morris_contra_Uruguay	"
<Marinna__> que pena no se ven los acentos.
<Marinna__> =(
<efpc2003> ponelo en tu facebook
<Marinna__> NO tengo... puaj
<Marinna__> Dejo un artículo sobre el que hice una exhaustiva investigación abajo podes votar: GRACIAS.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Philip_Morris_contra_Uruguay
<Marinna__> =)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-06
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como est5án todos
<libertcharrua> que cuentan
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> apareció algun otro spam? 
<EduardoR> entró otro ayer como a las 4 am y le borré todo
<libertcharrua> juas
<libertcharrua> los spamers
<libertcharrua> que al dope no?
<EduardoR> le voy a ganar por cansancio
<EduardoR> ellos ganan sus $$$ conlos sistemas mal configurados 
<EduardoR> de otros
<EduardoR> hay que arreglar porque el captcha estça pintado
<libertcharrua> hay una web que entro a veces que no permite hacer posts hasta 15 minutos despues del primero
<libertcharrua> paraq evitar el flood
<virusuy> aloha
<EduardoR> hola
<libertcharrua_> holas
<EduardoR> lan
<EduardoR> bye
<invitado> hola
<invitado> alguien sabe cómo acceder a los proxys de la red?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<Marinna_> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hola Marinna_ 
<PabloRubianes> nueva por aca?
<Marinna_> en el canal si, como usuaria ubuntu no.
<PabloRubianes> ahhh, bienvenida entonces
<Marinna_> gracias.
<invitado> libre saludo para todos :D
<invitado> hola
<invitado> alguno me podria alludar
<invitado> gfsdf
<invitado> fgsdf
<EduardoR> hola asdasdasre
<magu42> EduardoR virusuy PabloRubianes     http://novatillasku.com/2011/11/04/sergio-meneses-y-pablo-rubianes-nominados-para-el-loco-council/
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> magu42: hola mucho gusto
<magu42> el gusto es mio virusuy 
<Marinna__> hola EduardoR, virusuy, magu42, PabloRubianes 
<magu42> hola Marinna__ 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no sabia que habia salido ahi
 * magu42 lee todo!!!
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: magu42 es como google
<virusuy> el indexa sitios a lo loco
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> pero local  jaja
<virusuy> ya tenemos campaña politica?
<PabloRubianes> magu42 es un crawler
<virusuy> si ganas nos llevas de joda
<virusuy> ta?
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> no creo que me de el presupuesto
<magu42> estaba googleando , jeje , si , un crawler es justo decir
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, la campaña ya la habia hecho antes
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ necesitas algo de nosotros , o yá esta todo dicho?
<virusuy> es cuestion de esperar ahora, no ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> elige el consejo comunitario
<PabloRubianes> creo que algo de chance tengo
<PabloRubianes> bueno en un rato vengo...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<invitado> holas
<invitado> me podrian ayudar por favor?
<virusuy> invitado: que te paso ?
<invitado> quiero cambiar
<invitado> el orden deel gesor de arranque
<invitado> lo hago editando el archivo peo no me deja guardarlo 
<invitado> y leei que tambien se puede por al termianr peo no se como copiarlo
<invitado> me podrias dar una mano ?
<virusuy> que comando estas ejecutando para editarlo ?
<invitado> comando no
<invitado> osea
<invitado> pero no se como mover las lineas
<invitado> vos por que medio me podrias ayudar a hacerlo
<invitado> mediante la terminal o de la otra manera?
<virusuy> capaz lo mejor es la terminal
<invitado> ok pera que la abro 
<virusuy> pero ojo, es peligroso hacerlo
<virusuy> yo te ayudo pero vos sos responsable de lo que haces con ella ok?
<invitado> si si
<virusuy> en la terminal ejecuta
<invitado> se que es peligroso
<dylan66> instala te startupmanager
<dylan66> es lo mas facil
<virusuy> ahi tenes un tip mejor
<invitado> no me deja bajarlo
<invitado> pero el startupmanager (administrador de arranque
<invitado> me da un error cuando lo descarga
<dylan66> en en el centreo de software debe estar
<dylan66> ese es otro problema
<dylan66> no deberia dar un error
<invitado> yo seque el o que devo copiar y lo que no peero no se ocmo guardarlo o como moverlo no se si m esplico
<invitado> como lo hago mediante la consola
<dylan66> si es en ubuntu no hay que copiar nada
<dylan66> solo cambiar un numero en etc/default/grub
<invitado> me podrias ayudar a pone windows seven en el primer lugar
<invitado> como lo hago?
<dylan66> entras como root en esa carpeta quete dije
<dylan66> abres con gedit el archivo grub
<EduardoR> mejor instala startupmanager
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ que felicidad la limpieza que hiciste en el sitio!!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> :)
<virusuy> magu42: salen esas remeras !!!!!
<EduardoR> viste que al otro día "afra" volvió
<virusuy> a full collllloooor
<magu42> me anoto virusuy 
<magu42> no lo vi EduardoR 
<magu42> o no llegue a verlo
<EduardoR> me dijeron que lo de las remeras debian, por poca cantidad tambien se pueden hacer
<EduardoR> el sabado a las 4am apareció con uns 15 o 20 posts
 * magu42 quiere mechar una tipo polo
<EduardoR> usuario nuevo afra
<EduardoR> sin numero
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> lo volaste de una , imagino EduardoR 
<EduardoR> y las pelé todas juntas por la hora
<magu42> D+
<EduardoR> lo que leí un informe que los captchas ya no sirven para nada
<magu42> si vé que le borran todo a los 5 min , sabrá que no vale la pena
<EduardoR> son obsoletos, hay programas para ignoralrlos por OCR
<magu42> el que aguanta es el recaptcha o algo asi
<magu42> por ahora
<EduardoR> voy a aver como poner que los links no valgan para google, algo que había hablado con capeluto hace como un año
<EduardoR> solo el captcha de google venció a todos los OCR
<EduardoR> parece que hay que tener largo variable, y fonts bien diferentes 
<EduardoR> pero es cuestion de tiempo
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/11/investigadores-crean-algoritmos-que-logran-pasar-con-exito-los-sistemas-captcha/
<EduardoR> hay qque investigar como optimizar eso
<magu42> de todas maneras EduardoR  el que entra es un humano en principio
<magu42> supongo
<EduardoR> esa!
<EduardoR> pero no entran si no sirviera
<EduardoR> hay una forma de invalidar todos los links como generador de relevancia en google
<magu42> veo que le agarraste la mano al modo de borrarlos , no?
<EduardoR> funcionan perfecto, pero no valen 
<EduardoR> ademas, pero tengo que recordar como invalidarlos
<EduardoR> no me acuerdo :(
<EduardoR> el tema no es que alguien siga el link, sino el valor que le da google  al sitio destino por cantidad de links que apuntan a él
<magu42> se te escapó uno chiquito , de un solo spam
<EduardoR> si invalidas los links, no va a valer la pena
<EduardoR> pasame
<magu42> dundeo  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/466#comment-8268
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
<EduardoR> hola Naudy
<magu42> hola Naudy 
<EduardoR> tengo dudas si es un spammer 
<EduardoR> o alguien le editó el post
<magu42> dejalo entonces , registrado hace una semana y solo posteó eso 
<Naudy> saludos EduardoR , magu42 , Marinna__ 
<magu42> un spamcito se le permite a cualquiera  ;)
<EduardoR> puedo editarlo, sacando eso
<magu42> buena idea EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Naudy el Manual de Ubuntu, dice estar traducido, pero no aparece en las descargas
<EduardoR> eso casi te digo en FB
<Naudy> si EduardoR  yo tambien vi eso pero solo esta en ingles.
<Naudy> :(
<EduardoR> pero el 10.10 está soportado hasta 12.04 eso son 6 meses
<EduardoR> 5 meses
<EduardoR> magu42, le estoy respondiendo el post de FB aqui, que vago que soy :/
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dejá de pelear gente en fb   :)
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ peleador
<Naudy> EduardoR danle un mirada a http://www.libresoftwareworldconference.com/
<EduardoR> jeje, arreglé el hilo http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/466
<EduardoR> impresionante !!! pero queda lejos
<EduardoR> y esta te queda lejos? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConSouthAmerica
<magu42> le volaste el comentario :)  , entendí que se lo ibas a editar
<magu42> a dundeo
<Marinna__> hola Naudy 
<EduardoR> meti la pata
<EduardoR> borre el comentario de "yo" que evidentemente quiso borrar y no pudo
<EduardoR> le habia puesto *
<EduardoR> al borrar uno borra las respuestas
<Naudy> hola Marinna__  saludos
<magu42> si quiso y no pudo , y vos pudiste , solucionado el tema 
<virusuy> dios !!!
<Naudy> si EduardoR  nos queda mega hiper lejos eso...
<virusuy> la comprensión lectora de la gente esta decayendo
<EduardoR> si en Buenos Aires no podemos hacer Streaming estamos fritos
<EduardoR> hola Marinna__
<magu42> virusuy⟿ explique
<virusuy> magu42: nada, la lista de uylug
<virusuy> no se si estas subscripto
<magu42> en esa no
<Naudy> eso si EduardoR  esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConSouthAmerica si nos queda cerca +1
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pero por lo que decís , mejor no me suscribo  jeje
<virusuy> magu42: pah, ultimamente te haces un favor
<EduardoR> es en mayo 2012
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que raro lo hacia un sitio serio , con gente de la primerea ola en URU
<virusuy> si es gente de la primera hora
<virusuy> ola*
<EduardoR> de que hablan?
<magu42> estarán gagas ya?
<virusuy> de secureboot
<EduardoR> tiren un link ya!
<Naudy> EduardoR,  ese UbuCon Sur America aun no hay fecha para el 2012?
<Naudy> por lo miro en la paguina
<magu42> ahhh ,  nadie entiende del uefi 
<EduardoR> no, estamos organizando recién
<Naudy> okey
<virusuy> magu42: claro
<virusuy> ademas el texto es clarito en lo que quiere, pero discuten boludeces
<EduardoR> yo creo queel uefi va a ser como el CPU ID, que salió con un método para deshabilitarlo
<virusuy> EduardoR: el tema no es deshabilitarlo
<virusuy> el tema es que te mpermitan poder tener otra cosas para bootear
<virusuy> o siendo mas claro
<virusuy> que vos puedas agregar OS de forma segura
<virusuy> y no tener que apagarlo para poder bootear algo que vos quieras
<magu42> dependerá de como implementes uefi los fabricantes 
<magu42> implementen*
<EduardoR> por lo que entiendo el tema estaría en el MBR del sistema.sea GRUB o Windows
<virusuy> EduardoR: no mas abajo
<virusuy> UEFI seria como el proximo paso del BIOS
<virusuy> osea, suplantaria al BIOS
<EduardoR> pero la seguridad es de que un virus cambie el MBR, y no una persona
<virusuy> miralo como un BIOS v2
<magu42> esa def está buena virusuy 
<virusuy> es basicamente eso,
<virusuy> una evolucion del bios
<EduardoR> si , fantástico, lo vemos en las ceibalitas 
<virusuy> magu42: lo que decis de "depende como lo implementen"
<virusuy> si, tenes razon
<virusuy> pero es un whitepaper
<EduardoR> las XO no se puede poner nada que no está firmado
<virusuy> EduardoR: exacto
<magu42> si se dejan presionar por MS  estamos en el horno
<virusuy> ahora, esta bien y estaria bueno que los fabricantes te permitan editar esa lista de "cosas permitidas"
<EduardoR> y en las classmate se puede por un tiempo
<virusuy> que es lo que canonical y red hat hicieron
<virusuy> un whitepaper
<virusuy> un "muchachos, yo opino que .. "
<EduardoR> es la base de Trusting Computing (ya viejo)
<EduardoR> es para empresas
<virusuy> EduardoR: exacto.
<virusuy> pero no entienden ese concepto de "yo opino que" de parte de canonical y red hat
<virusuy> no estan juzgando a nadie, solo estan diciendole a las empresas mediante ese whitepaper "estaria bueno que ..... " 
<EduardoR> paso lo mismo con el CPU ID, lo tuvieron que permitir deshabilitar
<EduardoR> no vi el whitepaper, tenes el link?
<virusuy> EduardoR: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/28/white-paper-secure-boot-impact-on-linux/
<EduardoR> luego que se podía deshabilitar, ya no tenía sentido toda la movida de hacer soft que no permitiera cambiar de CPU.
<EduardoR> lectura ligera zZzZz....
<magu42> :)
<magu42> a eso me referia con "depende como lo implementen"  si canonical y red hat no hubiesen saltado , quedaba como lo queria MS en un principio
<magu42> o sea trancado
<virusuy> no se
<virusuy> pero RH y C saltaron con los ganchos por las dudas
<virusuy> ahh, porque el tema es que
<virusuy> para instalar win 8
<virusuy> M$ pidio que el secureboot  como obligatorio
<virusuy> o por lo menos para los fabricantes que querian vender equipos con win8 de fabrica
<magu42> siempre mete presion , tiene como y conque 
<EduardoR> de última quedará el Wubi
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> :/
<virusuy> :-S
<magu42> o comprar Lemote
<virusuy> O comprar un abaco y dejarnos de joder
<magu42> http://asuse3.blogspot.com/2008/11/yeeloong-de-lemote-el-primer-netbook.html   leer la linea debajo del recuadro
<EduardoR> no muy diferente de tener una pc con ARM
<EduardoR> un netbook 
<EduardoR> como XO 1.75
<magu42> pero no se  puede instalar windows en una lemote  ;)
<EduardoR> si se pudiera comprar
<EduardoR> obvio, para mips se dicontinuó en Win NT
<EduardoR> NT 4.0 creo
<EduardoR> en ARM si?
<EduardoR> Win CE es para ARM? me viene la duda
<EduardoR> tengo la sospecha que la movida de la OLPC de hacer las XO1.75 con ARM tambien es por esa razón
<EduardoR> lo increible que la plataforma SUGAR ya está funcionando para ARM, yo pensé que les llevaría un año, pero ya está con los detalles finales
<EduardoR> saben que respondieron del Ceibal, qiue el Antirobo de la Classmate hay que usarlo en 10.04 por razones de contrato con intel
<EduardoR> y no sirve recompilar los viejos Theft Deterrent
<magu42>  que bolazo
<EduardoR> sospecho que  debe ser un contrato tipo y lo del camabio de version de ubuntu, está mal interprestado
<EduardoR> una cosa es que no está garantizado, otra que no se pueda/deba
<magu42> a comer!!!!!!  jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-29
<ratman> holas
<gchaves> una duda, están manejando listas de correo? porque por lo menos en la página no encontré nada
<gchaves> (tampoco es que me maté buscando)
<ratman> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-uy
<ratman> me costo encontra la url jeje 
<gchaves> bien, ya mandé la suscripción. Así puedo empezar a estar un poco más al tanto y dar una mano
<gchaves> Lo otro que noté, en la parte de eventos la reuniones por irc están puestas como si fueran lunes y miercoles a las 11, pero por lo que tengo entendido (y dice por algun lado) son a las 10. Supongo que el calendar quedó mail por el cambio de hora
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> las del lunes es a las 11
<ratman> para que quede bien para los que no son de uruguay
<ratman> despues mejor
<ratman> hay que hacer algun taller de servidoreso 
<gchaves> ratman: por mi genial, igual lo que "administro" es mi servidor con el blog y algunas boludeces que subo
<ratman> :) 
<gchaves> viste amazon te da 1 año gratis una micro instance?? (es un virtual con ~600 mb de ram y 8 de disco, con ip fija y acceso root)
<ratman> no sabia 
<ratman> un un vps
<gchaves> si, está muy bueno, lo único que si metes el dedo mal y pones algo de lo que no es gratis te factura
<gchaves> o sea, tenes que tener un poco de cuidado ahí
<ratman> salado
<ratman> luego del año cuanto te sale
<gchaves> depende lo que pongas, por el cálculo que yo hice, y otro de vi en Internet entre 7 y 15 USD al mes
<gchaves> depende de lo que pongas
<gchaves> si usas lo mismo que te dan gratis el primer años no debería salir más de 10USD
<gchaves> que es más o menos lo mismo que sale dreamhost
<ratman> sip yo tengo alli el host
<ratman> mañana lo tengo que pagar
<ratman> jeje
<gchaves> jeje, a mi se me vence en 2 meses, dh está genial, pero acceso root es acceso root ;)
<gchaves> aparte que es grátis
<ratman> si un año
<ratman> yo lo toy pagando pero casi no lo uso 
<gchaves> si, a mi medio que lo mismo, puse un blog que nunca actualizo, un repo de código que es lo que más uso y una lista de correo para coordinar con unos amigos cuando nos juntamos a jugar rol
<ratman> yo una ves intente rol pero fue demaciado 
<gchaves> todavía tengo que arreglar el desastre de DNS que hice cuando saqué el dominio de DH
<ratman> al final me quede con lso juegos online jeje
<gchaves> jeje, la ventaja es que los online te conectás y listo, los otros son un huevo coordinar un día que todos puedan... 
<gchaves> pero ta' si logras armar un grupo que más o menos juegue seguido esta bueno, claro siempre y cuando te guste
<ratman> e starde , voy salirndo , hasta mañana
<Ignacio> Hola gente! :)
<Ignacio> Que callada la cosa :(
<Ignacio> Holaa!
<gchaves> Hola
<Ignacio> gchaves: Al fin alguien responde..
<gchaves> todo bien?
<Ignacio> Bien aca..
<Ignacio> en Ubuntu 12.10 Remix Gnome
<gchaves> anda bien?, no ando siguiendo mucho el tema de los distintos desktops
<Ignacio> jeje
<gchaves> aunque la ultima vez que probé Unity no me gustó ni un poquito, pero hace como 3 años de eso
<gchaves> gnome la ultima vez que lo usé realmente todavía no había ni anunciado la versión 3
<gchaves> estoy atado a mi kde ;)
<Ignacio> Ah :)
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Ignacio> Tienes una máquina potente Supongo
<gchaves> si, la del laburo es un notebook con un i3 6gb de ram, que tira bastante bien
<Ignacio> Wow!
<gchaves> y la de casa la estoy usando para jugar, así que "necesito" que esté medio al día
<Ignacio> Jajajajaja
<gchaves> igual no sé que tantos recursos más que gnome3 pide
<gchaves> tendría que instalarlo para probar, pero la ultima vez que miré algo de eso creo que andaban medio parecidos
<Ignacio> ajajajaa
<flecos> buenas tardes
<flecos> Hola
<ratman> que caida
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
<eventurismo-8> Buenas noches a todos!!!! 
<danielmato> veo que vamos llegando en hora... saludos
<ratman> je
<eventurismo-8> jejeje que decis daniel que los yoruguas somos inpuntuales??? jejeje
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-30
<ratman> yo no 
<danielmato> aca estamos en hora
<danielmato> esperamos un poco más, a que llegue pablo y eduardo para arrancar con el tema
<eventurismo-8> okis
<danielmato> eventurismo-8, entra en gtalk
<eventurismo-8> okis 
<danielmato> te mandaron invitacion
<danielmato> ahora te mande una yo
<dmurana> saludos
<danielmato> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola danielmato , ¿cómo estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<danielmato> aca estoy
<danielmato> EduardoR, deja de entrar y salir, que estás mareando al pobre ubuntulo
<EduardoR> yey! 
<ratman> nas
<danielmato> hola gchaves 
<gchaves> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<gchaves> todo bien.? estoy medio ausente porque no estoy en casa...  pero prometo leer  todo :-)
<danielmato> oki
<EduardoR> asterismo
<EduardoR> hola asterismo 
<asterismo> hola EduardoR! como andas?
<danielmato> hola asterismo
<asterismo> danielmato, como andas?
<danielmato> aca, charlando un poquito
<asterismo> PabloRubianes, sud0, ratman, CarlosNeyPastor 
<asterismo> estan de reunion?
<asterismo> de que estan hablando?
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<PabloRubianes> estamos en reunion del consejo
<ratman> holas
<asterismo> yo hace una banda que no me conecto
<asterismo> oopa
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola asterismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<asterismo> bien bien
<EduardoR> fijate en el privado
<sud0> hola asterismo
<sud0> cómo andás?
<danielmato> Bye
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<somosbarrigas> buenas tardes, suelo usar xchat para conectarme a este canal, quisiera hacerlo desde empathy pero no me ofrece la opción de conectarme por freenode, busqué algun complemento en synaptic pero no veo ninguno.
<somosbarrigas> será un problema de la nueva versión?
<dylan66> en añadir cuentas no esta la opcion de irc?
<somosbarrigas> no, aparece facebook, google, flickr y otras empresas pero nada para irc
<somosbarrigas> en los foros veo que nadie tiene mi problema y me llama la atención
<dylan66> en debian testing me aparece sera algo de ubuntu
<somosbarrigas> tengo ubuntu 12.10 con gnome shell
<somosbarrigas> mmm... ahora no tengo una PC con otro sistema operativo, al llegar a casa voy a ver qué pasa con crunchbang y LM kde
<dylan66> fijate en synaptic
<dylan66> telepathy-idle
<somosbarrigas> acabo de instalar pidgin
<somosbarrigas> en pidgin sí puedo ;)
<dylan66> ese es el paquete q se asocia con irc
<somosbarrigas> voy a probar con tu solución de todos modos
<somosbarrigas> sí, ya lo tengo instalado el -idle
<somosbarrigas> me quedaré con pidgin entonces y le daré un remove a empathy
<dylan66> pidgin es muy bueno
<dylan66> y si quieres puedes usarlos desde consola con finch
<somosbarrigas> ah, buena data, primero quiero ver cómo entrar a un canal desde el programa
<somosbarrigas> salgo un segundo
<somosbarrigas1> aquí estoy desde pidgin
<dylan66> ahh muy bien
<somosbarrigas1> cómo dijiste que se llama el programa para ejecutarlo en modo texto?
<dylan66> finch
<dylan66> ya te toma las cuentas configuradas en modo grafico
<somosbarrigas1> bien 
<somosbarrigas1> ahora estoy desde consola
<dylan66> lo que es un poco incomodo es moverse entre ventanas
<somosbarrigas> bueno
<somosbarrigas> ahora sí
<somosbarrigas> quería saber dónde está la lista de usuarios conectados en finch
<somosbarrigas> ya la vi
<somosbarrigas> aparece al ingresar al canal
<somosbarrigas> gracias dylan66, aprendí algo nuevo
<dylan66> se maneja con el teclado
<dylan66> de nada
<somosbarrigas> ahora estoy leyendo el man
<dylan66> en google estan los principales comadnos
<ratman> hola a todos
<ratman> こんばんわ
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> como esta sergio 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> ya casi listo para dormir
<SergioMeneses> que es media noche
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-31
<ratman> こにちわ
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cómo va todo?
<ratman> hoas que tal 
<ratman> dormido
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ro resucite 
<CarlosNeyPastor> una vecina se durmio en el timbre y me desperto
<ratman> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> llegue del laburo y cai en coma, estaba en el pc probando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> CrossOver
<CarlosNeyPastor> y palme yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> se apago el monitor y cuando me fui a dar cuenta estaba durmiendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman> yo ni lo baje
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> parece estar bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no llegue a instalarle nada 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero parece que encara
<CarlosNeyPastor> tener una hermosa y larga lista de compativilidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> y otra de cosas que no arrancan ni loco
<CarlosNeyPastor> funca el Diablo III
<CarlosNeyPastor> a vos que te gusta
<sud0> es shareware ese software, no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene la pinta
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas sud0 
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, el diablo 3 me anda con wine
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, con el de los ppa 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo quiero jugar al operation 7 para jugar y no puedo 
<ratman> caida
<CarlosNeyPastor> consulta a todos los usuarios del canal ahora....
<ratman> pa 2 caidas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿alguien conoce alguna aplicación similar a My Phone Explorer pero en Ubuntu?
<ratman> nunca vi ese soft
<dylan66> wammu?
<CarlosNeyPastor> dylan66, wammu?
<dylan66> sirve para gestionar tu celular
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo conozco
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo instalo desde centro de software o por ppa?
<dylan66> esat en repos por gammu tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo encontre en centro de software
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va!
<dylan66> puedes visitar una pagina para ver si tu modelo esta soportado
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes idea si es compatible con un S.E. W810i
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejjje
<CarlosNeyPastor> justo te preguntaba eso 
<dylan66> yo tenia un w580 y si era
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso me da fe...
<dylan66> http://es.wammu.eu/phones/sony-ericsson/3414/
<dylan66> ahi esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va!
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial!
<CarlosNeyPastor> muchas gracias!
<dylan66> de nada 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<dylan66> demora en conectar la primera vez
<dylan66> exit
<somosbarrigas> Hay tema para la reunión de hoy?
<CarlosNeyPastor> UbuCon tengo entendido
<ratman> ypo queiro phabalr de asado fin de a;o 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> hablar
<somosbarrigas> comparto, los encuentros reales rinden
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-01
<ratman> cambio de pc
<somosbarrigas> salgo por un rato
<gchaves> buenas
<EduardoRweb> ya se fueron a dormir?
<EduardoRweb> Dulce o truco?
<ratman> holas
<somosbarrigas> yo tengo un caramelo pa tirar
<dylan66> hola
<EduardoRweb> holas 
<EduardoRweb> hay reunión?
<EduardoRweb> digamos que estoy sin internet
<ratman> por
<EduardoRweb> me cortaron el cable los que limpian el frente del edificio
<ratman> que bien
<EduardoRweb> estoy conectado gracias a unos amables donantes :P
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo hoy tava diciendo 
<dylan66> con permiso o sin permiso?
<EduardoRweb> permiso provisorio...
<ratman> que habria que pensar en hacer en nov una asado 
<ratman> o algo sociak
<EduardoRweb> sip
<EduardoRweb> yo lo tiré a fb, lo del taLLER
<ratman> ya que se acerca fin de año y conseguir lugar ya se complica
<EduardoRweb> es verdad
<EduardoRweb> y mezclado contaller? en un lugar 
<ratman> sip se puede
<EduardoRweb> no se que lugar
<ratman> auqneu tava pensando en un taller digamos de lso que no gustan 
<EduardoRweb> tenemos 100 vasitos :P
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> tava pensando en una charla de VIM
<ratman> jjeje
<EduardoRweb> jajjaja
<ratman> si ya se es para asustar a los que no les gusta consola
<EduardoRweb> y el resto de la gente?
<ratman> carlos complicado 
<ratman> del resto ni idea
<EduardoRweb> complicado los miercoles, no?
<gchaves> todo bien?
<somosbarrigas> a mí me gustaría armar un grupito de gente
<ratman> olas
<somosbarrigas> para armar un pequeño ciclo de talleres para docentes
<ratman> sip eso taria
<ratman> habria que ver que temas
<somosbarrigas> armar digamos tres talleres
<ratman> son interesantes para ellos
<somosbarrigas> como objetivo que estén prontos para fines de febrero
<somosbarrigas> yo trabajo
<somosbarrigas> en varios lugares
<somosbarrigas> hacer algo con mmiras de amplificación
<somosbarrigas> armonizarlo con lo que decían de poner una cuota para voluntaarios
<somosbarrigas> es decir, para ser socios
<ratman> cuota?
<somosbarrigas> el otrodía leí en algún liugar que ddecían de poner una cuota de $50
<ratman> sip pero eso es de la ong
<somosbarrigas> tal vez entendí mal
<ratman> tampoco es que hay una exigencia o separacion si no puedes
<somosbarrigas> claro
<ratman> es que en los estatutos te obliga a manejar el tema
<ratman> y pensando en que esos que puedan y quieran hhehe podria servir para lso eventos
<ratman> o tal vez para ir armando un biblioteca 
<ratman> o no se
<ratman> algo que se puso es que los bienes de la ong en caso de disolucion iria a anep
<ratman> ya que tambien pide eso 
<ratman> ahi llego PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora
<somosbarrigas> les parece muy inviable lo de los talleres, habrá voluntad?
<ratman> yo creo que es viable
<ratman> pero hay que ver
<ratman> que 3 temas
<ratman> son interesantes para ellos
<somosbarrigas> puedo hacer un sondeo
<somosbarrigas> en las coordinaciones de los 4 centros en los q trabajo
<ratman> los talleres es algo que se mantiene 
<ratman> por lo que no esta demas pensar en hacer talleres de ese tipo
<EduardoR> volvi, creo que el vecino, reinición el router...
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que primero hay que hacer todo el plan de lo que se da en el taller
<ratman> sip 
<somosbarrigas> de eso hablaba hoy
<EduardoR> y el menu
<ratman> por eso decia ver que pretenden
<somosbarrigas> poner como plazo fines de diciembre para el trabajo de planific
<ratman> ver temas
<ratman> pero somosbarrigas recuerda que diciembre fiestas
<somosbarrigas> fines de febrero debí decir
<EduardoR> jaja
<somosbarrigas> lapsus
<ratman> y luego enero casi que uruguay se murer
<EduardoR> hicimos evento en enero y hasta vino gente
<somosbarrigas> yo estoy de vacaciones en enero, mi compañera trabaja voy a estar en mdeo
<somosbarrigas> en enero tengo todo el tiempo
<ratman> no se cuantos de nosotros estemos, yo estare seguro 
<EduardoR> enero en maldonado?
<ratman> peor bueno
<EduardoR> digo el eventito
<ratman> pero
<EduardoR> si volviéramos a tener ellugar del evento 10.10
<PabloRubianes> que evento en maldonado???
<EduardoR> en realidad hay otro lugar que nos esperan aun
<ratman> yo creo que tener temas para eso no estaria nada mal 
<EduardoR> no fue oneiric?
<PabloRubianes> pero no entiendo que hablas
<EduardoR> no, fue el 11.10 
<PabloRubianes> el evento de maldonado fue en octubre
<ratman> a ver con somosbarrigas tabamso habando 
<PabloRubianes> no en enero
<EduardoR> hacer un evento en enero en maldonado
<ratman> de planificar talleres para docentes
<somosbarrigas> jaja
<somosbarrigas> esto es un lío
 * ratman somosbarrigas estoy en lo correcto
<ratman> si 
<somosbarrigas> si
<EduardoR> opsss
<ratman> no me mesclen cosas
<somosbarrigas> donde aparezca uno más empezamos
<EduardoR> ok, para docentes
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no me mescles todo que no entiendo nada :P
<EduardoR> yo hablaba de un evento playero
<PabloRubianes> eso veremos despues
<somosbarrigas> me comprometo a encuestar a mi9s compañeros de mis 4 centros de trabajo 
 * ratman no va a playas
<somosbarrigas> para saber qué talleres interesan
<ratman> eso taria bueno 
<somosbarrigas> pongamos que para el miércoles que viene ya voy a tener datos
<EduardoR> replace playero, veraniego
<somosbarrigas> que las charlas tengan contenido acerca de las implicancias del uso del soft libre
<EduardoR> y quien sabe de eso?
<somosbarrigas> y darles el enfoque práctico orientado  a los focos de interés recolectados en la encuesta
<ThePianist> Hola a todos
<somosbarrigas> quién sabe ed qué?
<EduardoR> hola ThePianist 
<ratman> somosbarrigas,  no entendi 
<EduardoR> (es un chiste mal )
<ThePianist> Llego tarde? molesto?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<ThePianist> ok
<EduardoR> mas que charla, seria rueda de reflexion
<EduardoR> mesa redonda o algo asi
 * ratman porque siempre se entrevera
<ratman> todo
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion con las mesas redondas es que son un embole
<EduardoR> si se pica, y es una mesa redonda de veras, no es embole
<EduardoR> pero mesa redonde con el publico
<PabloRubianes> ta pero eso no es un tallerr
<EduardoR> en antel, la mesa redonda esra de 3 que hablaban, y la gente miraba
<PabloRubianes> un taller es explicar algo
<somosbarrigas> yo me pierdo
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> no se porque pasa esto
<PabloRubianes> igual empezar con la cuestion del software libre es la misma de siempre
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer un taller de "Esto se usa asi"
<EduardoR> que haya una de cada
<ratman> a ver
<somosbarrigas> tal vez transversalizarlo a través del taller es mejor que "hablar del soft libre" a secas
<somosbarrigas> de acuerdo Pablo
<EduardoR> punto 1 ) Esto es y se usa así, 2) pruebas, 3) mesa de discusión
<somosbarrigas> bien
<ThePianist> yo, acá en Chile, realicé un taller de un editor de partituras y enfoqué la cosa en el software y no en el tema de software libre
<somosbarrigas> no debería ser difícil
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ThePianist> buenas
<PabloRubianes> Mi cuestion es que, siempre se hace, el software libre es bueno, usenlo
<PabloRubianes> filosoficamente fenome
<PabloRubianes> fenomeno
<PabloRubianes> pero despues la gente queda por la suya
<PabloRubianes> y a la mayoria no le importa un comino lo filosofico
<PabloRubianes> quieren que ande, bien y facil
<PabloRubianes> lo otro es secundario
<ThePianist> exacto
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> pero lo que yo decia
<gchaves> Si, pero también es una manera de entrar en tema
<PabloRubianes> porque compran un windows trucho y les sale lo mismo que el ubuntu bajado
<ratman> si hay un grupo 
<ratman> a ver
<EduardoR> es que filosofía no es, necesitaría "cuestionarse", y no lohace
<ratman> puedo hablar
<ratman> un seg sin 
<PabloRubianes> si dale ratman 
<ratman> corteuf
<somosbarrigas> los profesores no se cuestionan sobre windows en su mayoría
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> 1) 
<ThePianist> cuando hice el taller en el FLISOL no abordé tema de filosofía, hice trabajar con el software a los asistentes  y eso les encantó
<ratman> ta luistpo hoy no es mi dia
<ratman> no hanblo mas
<somosbarrigas> quieren saber cómo se manejan sus máquinas para ponerlas en marcha con susu gurises
<EduardoR> que hable ratman
<somosbarrigas> ok
<ratman> si no organizamos nunca nos ponemos de acerdo 
<ratman> tan todas las ideas bien 
<ratman> yo diria
<ratman> 1) si se puede, pregutar que temas les seria interesantes
<ratman> eso haria mayor interes en el taller
<ratman> si se les puede enfocar
<ratman> a su problematica dentro de lo que se pueda
<somosbarrigas> yo me encargo de la encuesta
<ratman> siempre hablando de un evento para docentes
<ratman> 2)
<EduardoR> +1
<ratman> una charla de filisofia (corta) me parece que siemres debe haver
<ratman> y el porque es importante en educacion
<ratman> por mas que me digan que no les importa
<ratman> personalmente a mi si me importa el mensaje ese
<ratman> 3) la mesa redondas
<PabloRubianes> PIDO PALABRA DESPUES
<ratman> tan buenas si se piensan 
<ratman> y termino por ahora
<PabloRubianes> Aclaracion:
<PabloRubianes> a mi no es que el mensaje no me importe
<PabloRubianes> solo que el mensaje como lo damos siempre no sirve
<PabloRubianes> hay que pensar alguna otra forma
<ratman> a y algo 
<ratman> mas
<ratman> perdon pablo 
<PabloRubianes> y ser mas practicos porque siempre dejamos de lado el "Como hago para hacer andar esto"
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> dale vos queria aclarar eso
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> se que no viene aqui 
<ratman> pero me quedo del sabado 
<ratman> tenemso que ver de hacer un moderador
<ratman> me asuste cuando la charla al final se torno un poco politica
<ratman> solo eso 
<PabloRubianes> Bueno alguien quiere hablar?
<EduardoR> a mi me pareció 
<EduardoR> yoyoyo
<PabloRubianes> vamos a ver si pedimos la palabra y nos entendemos
<PabloRubianes> yo voy tomando la lista :P
<PabloRubianes> sino esto es un desssssbarajuste!!
<EduardoR> pido
 * gchaves espero mi turno :)
<PabloRubianes> dle EduardoR 
 * danielmato levanta la mano
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, dale vos
<EduardoR> respecto alo del sabado, me parecion
<PabloRubianes> sino perdes el turno :P
<EduardoR> que era politica, pero sin irse de mambo
<EduardoR> fue muy correcta
<ThePianist> le doy mi turno al que quiera, me retiro, un abrazo a todos.
<ratman> ThePianist, 
<ratman> habal
<EduardoR> bye
<danielmato> bye
<ratman> bueno ta luego y sry
<EduardoR> y fue una rueda muy pareja
<ratman> oki
<danielmato> perdón, vuelvo en 5
<EduardoR> yo lo propongo distinto "Software Libre no es Filosofía"
<EduardoR> perdon, cambie de tema
<EduardoR> pero yo pienso tambien que hay que presntarlo distinto
<ratman> Yo creo que es todo lo contrario 
<ratman> esta muy vinculada a una filosofia y etica
<PabloRubianes> ratman, deje hablar ....
<ratman> ok
<EduardoR> genial para la mesa de debate, dificil por chat
<EduardoR> etica si, filosofía no
<somosbarrigas> pido palabra
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, terminaste?
<EduardoR> en realidad, filosofía si, pero aqui son dogmaticos
<EduardoR> no termine
<PabloRubianes> dale nomas
<EduardoR> dogma es no filosofía, y ese es el problema
<EduardoR> que aprendan filosofía primero antes de ahblar de filosofía
<EduardoR> bien ,paso la posta
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, tabas vos
<gchaves> primero que nada, como hace poco que estoy en el grupo
<gchaves> capaz que mando algo medio fuera de lugar o que ya se hablo
<gchaves> en ese caso me avisan 
<gchaves> después creo que casi nadie de los que usamos y defendemos el software libre
<gchaves> empezamos a usarlo por su filosofía, libertades, etc
 * ratman se siente vicho raro entonces
<gchaves> sino porque nos gustaba ver el código, porque era gratis, etc
 * PabloRubianes esta con gchaves 
<EduardoR> ratman no interrumpa!
<gchaves> para la gente que lo único que quiere es usar la computadora para hacer tal cosa, no le importa si es libre o gratis
<gchaves> le da lo mismo
<gchaves> por lo menos hasta que aprende que ventajas tiene, si le caemos con todo el verso (en el buen sentido de la palabra)
<gchaves> lo matás
<PabloRubianes> Despues de somosbarrigas Pido Palabra
<gchaves> y después dice: No, estos locos son unos pasados, quieren que use eso que no me sirve porque es libre o que se yo
<gchaves> más de una vez he escuchado comentarios por el estilo, y son comprensibles, el tipo quiere que funcione y punto
<gchaves> por eso para mi hay que encarar las charlas primero explicando como hacer algo, o como usar un programa, o sea algo practico
<gchaves> y después ir mechando de a poco la filosofía, explicar como evoluciona el software libre, por qué hay gente que mete tiempo y plata
<gchaves> como segundo punto, creo que es imposible hablar de software libre sin hablar también de política y filosofía
<gchaves> para mi el software libre es un movimiento político/filosofico
<gchaves> creo que con eso queda claro mi punto de vista
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> somosbarrigas, vas vos
<PabloRubianes> tas?
<somosbarrigas> toy
<PabloRubianes> dale nomas
<somosbarrigas> adhiero en todo, no hay contradicciones, EduardoR hoy propuso una secuencia de tres partes, creo que con eso se contempla todo
<somosbarrigas> para la semana que viene me comprometo a sondear intereses
<somosbarrigas>  enrte los colegas
<somosbarrigas> aviso que un centro de interés seguramente sea edición de sonido y video
<somosbarrigas> y me refiero a algo sencillo para que sea útil para muchos
<somosbarrigas> dando pautas para quienes quieran luego profundizar
<PabloRubianes> eso no hay drama danielmato ya hablo de eso en el ultimo ubuconla
<somosbarrigas> y sembrando contacto
<somosbarrigas> muy bienno digo más entonces
<somosbarrigas> sólo quisiera que hablemos de plazos y voluntarios
<PabloRubianes> de eso voy a hablar ahora somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> la filosofía se demuestra en la acción, el auditorio la palpará en el aire sin que se diga nada igual
<somosbarrigas> terminé
<EduardoR> +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora iba yo
<PabloRubianes> bueno varias cosas
<PabloRubianes> 1) gchaves estoy con vos en todo!
<PabloRubianes> 2) como parte del consejo les voy a decir como veo esto y como creo que la ven los demas
<PabloRubianes> ahora es todo muy lindo, vamos a hacer un taller todo barbaro
<PabloRubianes> pero todo despues cae en el consejo
<PabloRubianes> y nosotros no podemos hacer todo
<PabloRubianes> se van a formar casi que inmediatamente comisiones que gestionen temas, como Educacion, programacion y eventos
<PabloRubianes> y estan abiertos a la gente que se quiera anotar
<PabloRubianes> a los que les paresca que pueden ayudar o quieran aprender adentro de ellos
<PabloRubianes> 3) Me parece que el nos tenemos que dejar de improvisadas
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener todo el material con los temas que salgan de la encuesta prontos antes de decir que vamos a hacer el taller
<PabloRubianes> hay que encontrar formas de trabajar que funcionen y compromiso de hacer lo que se dice, sino esto no anda pa ningun lado
<PabloRubianes> perdon por ser un poco pesimista, pero los 5 del consejo no tenemos mucho tiempo libre si no hay trabajo de grupo
<PabloRubianes> la idea de todo esto, no es ser los iluminados que hacen todo
<PabloRubianes> sino ser uno mas del grupo
<PabloRubianes> asi que todos son bienvenidos a trabajar, es la parte aburrida, pero despues esta bueno estar en los logros
 * ratman al final ubuntu-uy somos todos
<PabloRubianes> y se nos viene la ubuconla, en 2013 y tenemos que estar a la altura
<PabloRubianes> bueno eso es todo
<PabloRubianes> perdon por lo mala onda
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> alguien quiere hablar o se fueron todos?
<ratman> si PabloRubianes
<somosbarrigas> yo me despido, es tarde
<EduardoR> aplausos
<ratman> ta luego somosbarrigas
<somosbarrigas> el miércoles que viene traigo l ainfo
<ratman> impeca
<EduardoR> genial
<gchaves> chau somosbarrigas
<ratman> a PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> apuntese: somosbarribas hace encuesta apra taller
<ratman> algo que se hablo 
<ratman> pero no estabas
<ratman> Asado fin de año 
<PabloRubianes> dale somosbarrigas genial
<ratman> hay que ir pensando en como despedimos el año
<somosbarrigas> salú
<PabloRubianes> anotado
<PabloRubianes> faltan 2 meses :P
 * EduardoR tirando la casa por al vent..... opsss
<PabloRubianes> el 17 EduardoR hay taller?
<EduardoR> nada definido
<PabloRubianes> quiero hacer el taller de "todo lo que tenes que saber para ser ubuntu-uy"
<PabloRubianes> wiki, LP, y ECT
<PabloRubianes> ETC
<PabloRubianes> y mas vale que lo filmen porque no vuelve mas es unica funcion
 * EduardoR quisiera hablar de videotutoriales, perono se mucho...
<EduardoR> eso, eso!
<EduardoR> el tema de que hacerlo grabado y editado es mucho mejor
<PabloRubianes> ta pero los videotutoriales quedan mejor en screencast
<PabloRubianes> no en una clase grabada
<EduardoR> perfecto, hagámoslo así
<gchaves> para mi antes de gastar tiempo y energía en crearlos de 0 habría que ver si no hay ya pero en inglés. ahí sería solo traducir
<gchaves> no es ni cerca de divertído pero ahorra tiempo
<gchaves> (obvio que con debida licencia ;) )
<EduardoR> es dificil encontrar cosas actualizadas
<gchaves> ta' en ese caso si
<EduardoR> hya mucha basura obsoleta
<gchaves> y es cierto, la mayoría de la documentación tiene 2 o más años
<gchaves> me pasa seguido buscar cosas y que sean del 2008-2010
<EduardoR> quizás propondria actualizar cosas viejas, pero buenas
<EduardoR> exacto!
<EduardoR> y enccima que esto explotó en estos ultimos 2 o 3 años
<PabloRubianes> Ubuntu tiene ubuntu screencast
<PabloRubianes> no se en que estan
<PabloRubianes> pero podriamos ver de hablar con ellos
<PabloRubianes> Conosco al lider
<EduardoR> uso 10.04 y está notoria la diferencia
<ratman> tengo qu eirme
<ratman> nos vemso mañana
<PabloRubianes> a ver si podemos traducir lo que tienen o armar cosas nuevas con ellos
<EduardoR> bye
<PabloRubianes> chau
<gchaves> ratman: descanse
<EduardoR> de nuevo, que es eso exactamente?
<PabloRubianes> ubutu screecast?
<PabloRubianes> es el team que hace videos de ubuntu en el desktop explicando cosas
<PabloRubianes> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<PabloRubianes> estan videos viejos ahi
<PabloRubianes> creo que esta quedado eso
<PabloRubianes> pero es lo que hay, videos nuevos no hay
<PabloRubianes> :S
<gchaves> enganchando con lo de los talleres, puede ser muy bueno hacer un taller explicando algo y aparte tener un screencast ya pronto para que se "lleven" para ver en casa
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es buena idea
<PabloRubianes> ves, todo eso lo tendria que hacer el equipo de educacion
<PabloRubianes> es bruto trabajo de largo
<gchaves> si, obvio, no es fácil
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa que me quedo con lo de los talleres
<EduardoR> yo pensaría en hacer un video, presentarlo un día y dejarlo para comentar al otro día en un chat cone l autor del video
<PabloRubianes> es que la gente que piensa como nosotros esta en la comunidad ya
<PabloRubianes> hay que bajar esto a nivel extra basico
<EduardoR> siempre habría que indicar en una charla Nievel Basico/medio/experto
<gchaves> si.. además si cada vez que vas a una charla el que la da es técnico, ingeniero o estudiante de, la impresión que solo los informáticos entiende de esto
<EduardoR> pero a la vez, los tecnicos no van a charlas basicas
<gchaves> está bueno cuando el que da la charla no vive de la informática que lo diga, así se quita el mito que el FLOSS es solo para nerd, frikis, etc.
<EduardoR> hay niveles 
<gchaves> EduardoR: si, y si van se aburren mal (lo digo por experiencia)
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, pero ahora solo tenemos nerds, frikis y algun rarito
<PabloRubianes> para dar charlas :P
<EduardoR> tiene que estar aclarado cual charla es de que nivel, nada mas
<gchaves> no conozco a casi ninguno, pero por ejemplo danielmato no es informático
<PabloRubianes> si es el unico
<gchaves> ta' tampoco es un tipo muy normalito que digamos ;)
<PabloRubianes> pero es medio nerd
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> medio jajaja
<gchaves> jeje.. si, lo conozco desde antes por mi novia
<PabloRubianes> y los lentes lo matan en ese sentido :P
<PabloRubianes> esto de los niveles va a ser un lio para la ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> que pueden haber pila de publicos diferentes
<danielmato> volvi, leo
<PabloRubianes> para un taller para docentes no
<gchaves> si, la verdad tuve que preparar un par de veces cursos sin saber bien el nivel de la gente a la que iban dirigídos y es re-difícil
<gchaves> y eso que en realidad eran de por sí cursos técnicos por el laburo
<PabloRubianes> eso es lo unico que me suena mal de la ubucon con 1 solo hilo
<EduardoR> y que tal la utu buceo?
<PabloRubianes> va a ver charlas que la gente no va a entender ni una, y otras que la mitad va a estar aburruda
<PabloRubianes> para que?
<EduardoR> hay lugar para 2 hilos
<EduardoR> hay que pedirla
<EduardoR> y hay lugar para talleres
<PabloRubianes> pero la podran dar un viernes?
<EduardoR> obvio
<PabloRubianes> y si caen 250 personas?
<PabloRubianes> entran? que onda?
<gchaves> la utu buceo tiene un auditorio medio grande
<gchaves> no me acuerdo que capacidad tiene, pero estaba importante, diría que por lo menos 200 personas
<danielmato> gracias por lo de medio normalito, gchaves, yo me esfuerzo en no serlo para nada...
<gchaves> (ojo que estoy de memoría de cuando estudiava ahí)
<gchaves> danielmato: ;)
<EduardoR> estuvimos hace poco allí, pero como que no había sillas
<EduardoR> pero había para 100 fácil
<gchaves> ta' yo hace como 4 años que no voy
<PabloRubianes> pero si pedis?
<PabloRubianes> capaz que no las tienen todas ahi
<EduardoR> pero tambien hay salones, no hay 200 personas para el mismo hilo, ni en pedo
<PabloRubianes> por lo que vi era tipo una clase donde estuviste vos
<PabloRubianes> pero si se hacen 2 hilos
<PabloRubianes> uno pro y otro basico
<EduardoR> no conseguias publico quiero decir
<EduardoR> salvo que vengan de la misma utu
<PabloRubianes> decis que no metemos 200 personas?
<gchaves> PabloRubianes: el tema es que se difunda el evento
<PabloRubianes> el tema es hacer todo lo que nunca hacemos
<gchaves> y con difundír no digo que la gente sepa, sino hacer el marketing necesario para que sea interesante
<EduardoR> claro, a ver, 200 entran, pero no todos sentados
<EduardoR> y la charla tecnica va a un salón
<PabloRubianes> pero igo
<PabloRubianes> digo
<PabloRubianes> un plenario
<PabloRubianes> hay algun sitio para hacerlo?
<PabloRubianes> y despues dividir?
<PabloRubianes> o no?
<EduardoR> mmm, interesante
<EduardoR> pero seguro es mayor al MNAV
<EduardoR> es mas grande, pero las sillas sueltas, es medio raro
<EduardoR> es flexible, y quizás tengan mas sillas en otro lado
<gchaves> che, una idea media loca que se me ocurrió ahora: alguna vez se intentó buscar ayuda en algún lugar que den organización de eventos? (no sé si se enseña algo sobre este tipo de eventos)
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> lo que no se, si abren las ventanas/puertas, quizás se abre al patio, y eso duplica
<PabloRubianes> ya la tenemos
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, hay un amigo de danielmato que hace eso, que ya esta en el tema
<gchaves> ahh cierto que se comentó el otro día.. mal yo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, en la universidad austral eran sillas sueltas
<EduardoR> pero tambien era un estadio de grande
<EduardoR> aqui no
<PabloRubianes> si, no pido eso
<EduardoR> pero es grandecito
<PabloRubianes> y si lo llenan de sillas
<PabloRubianes> porque depsues con 1 salon mas estas
<EduardoR> creo que 150 entran comodas
<EduardoR> el tema que la gente es comoda, y cuando se bloquean sillas por gente sentada, nadie se mueve
<EduardoR> y hay una buena cantidad de sillas inutiles
<EduardoR> y espacio
<EduardoR> pero eso no, es otro tema
<EduardoR> ponele 150 hay, creo
<EduardoR> en realidad hay2 salones de esos
<EduardoR> y son 2 utus
<EduardoR> hay otr al costado
<EduardoR> quizás da para 3 hilos :)
<PabloRubianes> pero necesitas por lo menos 1 salon que te entren todos
<PabloRubianes> para hacer plenarios y la apertura
<EduardoR> pero es un lio tener tantos contenidos
<PabloRubianes> no 2 hilis
<PabloRubianes> hilos
<PabloRubianes> pero necesitas un salon grande que entren todos
<PabloRubianes> sino no sirve
<PabloRubianes> :S
<gchaves> hay en algún lado algo tentativo de las charlas que se quieren dar?
<EduardoR> creo que se puede abrir al patio y es mucho mas grande, pero es invierno....
<EduardoR> olvidaba ese detalle
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, el llamado no esta
<PabloRubianes> pero si entras al sitio de ubuconla.org
<danielmato> a mi me dejan dar "multimedia con soft libre"
<PabloRubianes> estan las del evento pasado y serian de ese estio
<gchaves> bien, así por lo menos me voy poniendo más en tema
 * gchaves leyendo...
<EduardoR> danielmato esta vez va a filmarse toda la presentación :)
<EduardoR> y la pasa conu  player
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> no anda
<danielmato> y daleeeeee, no problemo
<PabloRubianes> tenes el servidor andando????/
<EduardoR> no resuelve dns
<PabloRubianes> estoy entrando godaddy
<PabloRubianes> a ver que onda
<gchaves> $ ping ubuconla.org
<gchaves> PING ubuconla.org (198.15.85.119) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gchaves> el cache de google así maravillas ;)
<gchaves> pude leer, pero desde el cache
<EduardoR> y tampoco lanave.com.uy
<EduardoR> eso me empieza a preocupar
<danielmato> chan
<EduardoR> huy, ha virtual murió
<EduardoR> es groso el problema, mañana veré que paso
<PabloRubianes> ni lanzamos el sitio nuevo y ya palmo????
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<EduardoR> y como 15 dominios mios :S
<gchaves> uh... d-
<PabloRubianes_> gchaves, pudiste ver las charlas?
<gchaves> si, desde el cache de google
<EduardoR> no puedo hacer mucho desde esta maquina
<gchaves> por lo menos leí el programa
<gchaves> hay mucho laburo para hacer..
<gchaves> pero seguro que se puede sacar adelante
<PabloRubianes_> la cuestion es que habia de todos los nivel
<PabloRubianes_> niveles
<PabloRubianes_> y esperamos que gente grosa venga
<EduardoR> tengo que cortar, voy a ver que paso
<danielmato> dale
<EduardoR> en el horno
<EduardoR> si internet y sin sitio, chau
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> avisa cualquier cosa
<EduardoR> ok, saluduntus!
<gchaves> EduardoR: chau, suerte con eso!
<danielmato> salutes EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, para la ubuconla nos estamos juntando los lunes, con gente de latinoamerica
<danielmato> que encuentres con vida al server
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora van a pasar a ser los miercoles
<gchaves> en general no tengo problemas, salvo que me da sueño
<gchaves> el lunes pasado fue por irc?
<gchaves> porque leí los logs desde el ubuntulog y como que no hablaron mucho
<PabloRubianes> el lunes pasado no se conecto nadie de latinoamerica hicimos un hangout entre el consejo
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que la mayoria de los que se conecta de afuera, estan en Dinamarca en el UDS
<gchaves> si, los husos horarios joden
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> ellos estan de joda
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> a nosotros nos jode que las reuniones de las 22 ahora son a las 23
<gchaves> jeje, igual no estaría nada mal estar por ahí
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> para nada
<PabloRubianes> todos estariamos de joda :P
<gchaves> jeje
<gchaves> bueno me voy a dormir porque ya empecé a desvariar
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> saludos, nos vemos!
<danielmato> abrazo gchaves 
<gchaves> nos vemos
<danielmato> bueno, parece que va siendo "camita time"
<danielmato> gente, me retiro
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<somosbarrigas> ya estoy recolectando material para los talleres para docentes
<somosbarrigas> viene bien la mano
<dmurana> hola
<gchaves> hola
<Ignacio_> Hola! :)
<gchaves> Hola Ignacio_
<Ignacio_> gchaves: jeje ! :)
<Ignacio_> ¡Tu eres el que estabamos recien discutiendo por email! Jaja
<gchaves> jeje, si
<Ignacio_> gchaves:  Te interesa python?
<Ignacio_> gchaves: Te interesapython?
 * gchaves se olvido que las computadoras necesitan corriente para funcionar :S
<Ignacio_> ¿Jaja?
<Ignacio_> mentira que la desenchufastes?
<gchaves> si y no, es un notebook, pero tengo problemas con el control de energía y no se entera cuando se desconecta... como 2 horas y algo después... todo negro
<Ignacio_> Jaja
<Ignacio_> A mi me pasa lo mismo :|
<gchaves> python nunca vi mucho, me interesan en general todos los lenguajes.
<Ignacio_> Te invito a ir al PyCon
<Ignacio_> Que aburrimiento
<gchaves> puede ser, 10 y 11, no?
<Ignacio_> Si..
<gchaves> tengo que ver si no tengo nada planificado para esa fecha, pero me voy a agendar por las dudas
<Ignacio_> OK :)
<Ignacio_> Es en el latu
<gchaves> si, estaba viendo el sitio
<Ignacio_> Ah aja
<Ignacio_> PabloRubDroid|: ¿RasberryPy?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-02
<Novato>  Hola,alguien con conocimientos en iptables ???
<Ignacio_> Hola! :)
<Ignacio_> Hola gente! :)
<Ignacio_> whois gchaves
 * gchaves is me!
<gchaves> ;)
<gchaves> hola
<Ignacio_> Como tas?
<gchaves> bien, llegando tempranito al laburo, solo media hora tarde
<Ignacio_> Jajaj
<Ignacio_> Que cosa!
<nramirezuy> buen dia
<ratman> buen dia
<Ignacio_> Buen día como estamos hoy?
<nramirezuy> de q se hablo el sabado? tuve q qdarme a hacer un trabajo y no pude ir
<ratman> ls charlas, personalisar un poco luego de la intalacion 
<ratman> una presentacion de novedades de ubuntu 12.10 
<ratman> dadas por un mal expositor
<ratman> jeje
<nramirezuy> jaja
<nramirezuy> palo pa qien? jaja
<ratman> para mi 
<ratman> lueg eduardo 
<ratman> con lo de software emn la universidad
<Ignacio_> Jajaja
<ratman> y desues a lio ultimo una ronda
<ratman> eso como resumen 
<nramirezuy> jajaja
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157631871623616/
<nramirezuy> al menos asume q es mal expositor jaja
<ratman> aca estan las fotos que saque
<ratman> totalente no soy presentable jejej
<ratman> igal debo decir que hable mas de lo que pense que podia
<nramirezuy> tenes q dar la charla de virtualizacion
<ratman> sip pero la tengo que preparar bien 
<ratman> pero es para un taller digamso mas tecnico 
<ratman> no da para un lanzamiento 
<Ignacio_> Che
<Ignacio_> Alguno va aPyCon?
<ratman> yo
<ratman> el 10 y 11 creo que era
<Ignacio_> Si.
<Ignacio_> Yo capazque voy ^_^
<Ignacio_> Asi nos conocemos todos
<ratman> taria
<Ignacio_> Jajajaja
<Ignacio_> :|
<nramirezuy> yo voy
<nramirezuy> seguro 
<nramirezuy> capas voy con algun compañero de laburo
<ratman> yo no se si aguante los 2 dias
<ratman> tal vez 1 y medio 
<Ignacio_> Jaja
<ratman> el luens hay que laburar hehehe
<nramirezuy> es hasta las 16
<nramirezuy> el domingo
<Ignacio_> :|
<nramirezuy> ya esta la lista de charlas
<nramirezuy> toy mal es hasta las 18 :/
<Ignacio_> Ajaja
<Ignacio_> Si hace rato estan las charlas
<ratman> :(
<Ignacio_> ¿Les nteresa alguna?
<ratman> yo hgeneralmente me quedo en le hal 
<ratman> habalndo ejje
<nramirezuy> jaja
<nramirezuy> la mayoria
<Ignacio_> jajaja
<Ignacio_> :P
<nramirezuy> la comparativa entre PHP y Python no mucho
<ratman> yo creo que hai cae pthon por uso 
<ratman> la mayoria esta en php 
<Ignacio_> mm
<Ignacio_> No se.
<Ignacio_> Yo creo que python es python
<Ignacio_> no PHP
<ratman> conseguir un host con python es dificil 
<nramirezuy> no tanto
<Ignacio_> ¿No entiendo?
<nramirezuy> cada ves es mas comun
<Ignacio_> Expliquen de nuevo
<nramirezuy> ver hostings con python y ruby
<Ignacio_> Ah
<nramirezuy> es verdad q python en la web es menos usado
<ratman> igual creo que ambos tienen desventajas con java
<ratman> jeje
 * ratman muy malo 
<nramirezuy> no me gusta java, para nada :/
<Ignacio_> :P
<gchaves> yo laburo con java
<gchaves> tiene cosas buenas y otras malas
<gchaves> para la web apesta
<gchaves> sobre todo si queres hacer páginas rápidas
<Ignacio_> Bueno gente! Les digo que lo mejor es HTML5 :) Y ahora me voy..
<Ignacio_> Ta luego
<nramirezuy> jaja
<nramirezuy> pero html no tiene rutinas :/
<Ignacio_> Ok ok
 * Ignacio_ recuerda que se va ._.
<ratman> jua que mensaje 
<ratman> de salida
<ratman> gchaves, para mi la combinacion apache + java
<ratman> da mejor resultado 
<gchaves> apache tomcat?
<ratman> o jboss
<ratman> depende
<ratman> voy a la secciona
<ratman> seccional 
<ratman> que perdi la cedula y tengo que hacer la denuncia
<ratman> ya regreso
<gchaves> :S d- lo de la cédula.
<gchaves> tomcat es rápido en comparación con tomcat, pero igual son pesados
<gchaves> tomcat es rápido en comparación con jboss*
<gchaves> pero dejando de lado el servidor que se use, programar web con java es complicado
<ratman> gchaves, utilizando framwors adecuados y buenos patrones, no es tan dificil de programar web en java
<ratman> pero bueno ahi es un tema de impresion, personalmente creo que php aprobecho muchas cosas de java o mejor dicho de c
<gchaves> je, hasta ahora no vi ningún proyecto java que tenga más de 1 año de trabajo que se así
<ratman> yo ya no estoy tan actualizado con ph 
<gchaves> si, igual php tampoco está tan bueno, es rápido y fácil de usar
<ratman> correo desarrolla en java
<gchaves> pero las apis no siguen ni siquiera normas de nomenclatura
<ratman> menos su pagina principal que la maneja alguien que se estanco con asp 
<ratman> cosas del estado 
<gchaves> ojo, IMHO java para todo lo que no sea frontend web encara bastante
<Ignacio> pense que hoy era reunion
<Ignacio> jaja
<ratman> nop 
<Ignacio> Jeje
<Ignacio> Justo hoy que me puedo conectar a las 22
<Ignacio> Jajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-03
<ratman> holas EduardoR
<ratman> aunque dudo que me leas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> demoré mucho?
<EduardoR> No respondí el mail, porque me pareció muy obvio, estoy totalmente de acuerdo
<EduardoR> pero estoy medio podrído de hacer ciertas cosas
<ratman> hay que contestar me parece
<EduardoR> espero no lo tomen a mal
<EduardoR> jajaja, estoy jodiendo :)
<ratman> yo la verdad es que si no veo respesta considero que no lo leen o no importa
<EduardoR> ok
<ratman> edu ni siqueira se que les parecio la carta
<ratman> o que cambio 
<EduardoR> deberíam os definir el "cuorum" minimo de una reunion
<ratman> nadie pregunto porque los comentarios que puse
<ratman> pero bue
<EduardoR> mara mi es 3, pero otro dice 2 otro 1
<EduardoR> hay que definirlo
<ratman> para moi con 2 ya ta 
<ratman> 1 me parece que es poco 
<ratman> acabo de contestar
<EduardoR> mas bien
<ratman> pero 3 seria el ideal 
<EduardoR> otra, la carta a canonical?
<EduardoR> de que fecha?
<ratman> se mando creo
<ratman> yo hablo de la de la ong
<ratman> uno que comparti
<EduardoR> voy a ver ahora
<EduardoR> si, hay que llenar lo que falta, la direccion y eso
<ratman> sip no se cual poner
<ratman> el tema lo hice el martes
<ratman> bueno mejor cambio canal
<EduardoR> debería tener el otro canal aqui
<ubuntero> ricobalidiiii
<ubuntero> podes instalar la impresora de secretaria??
<ratman> holas
<ratman> no veo a edu aqui 
<ubuntero> bueno gracias
<ratman> de nada
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> mensaje cando no tabas
<ratman> <ubuntero> ricobalidiiii
<ratman>  podes instalar la impresora de secretaria??
<ratman> para cuando lo leas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> instalar impresora por SSH es complicado
<EduardoR> gracias ratman
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> EduardoR, los equipso son linux
<ratman> o win 
<ratman> yo suelo intalar las impresoras con cups desde el web
<EduardoR> solo si son impresoras samba
<EduardoR> creo
<EduardoR> tengo que redirigir el puerto 631, no?
<EduardoR> lo hago el lunes, en vivo y en directo
<EduardoR> que exporte en SVG y lo abra en la otra máquina
<EduardoR> la solución, la tiene
<ratman> y sip 
<EduardoR> ta luego
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-04
<PabloRubianes> hola terricolas
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> hey hey PabloRubianes 
<SergioMeneses> como vas?
<SergioMeneses> un ratman /o\
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses como fue todo el viaje de vuelta?
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> aqui hace mucho calor :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a la proxima tenes q ir... es la mejor experiencia del mundo
<PabloRubianes> si...
<PabloRubianes> vi las fotos
<PabloRubianes> la envidia me carcomio
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo tengo q completar la galeria con otras q no subi
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo las de la fiesta vikinga
<SergioMeneses> eso fue de locura
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * PabloRubianes vuelve a estar envenenado
<PabloRubianes> que novedades traen los LoCo Teams?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo mas importante sera el nuevo coc
<SergioMeneses> el cual anda en las revisiones finales
<PabloRubianes> genial
<SergioMeneses> yo acabo de finalizar el ciclo 12.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/locoteams/12.10
<SergioMeneses> y en estos dias monto el nuevo con los nuevos bugs
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero la conclusion mas importante es que hay que enfocarnos mas en los teams locales
<SergioMeneses> se quiere fortalecer mas las comunidades
<SergioMeneses> y que estas surgan mas
<PabloRubianes> claro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en -co tenemos comunidad pero nos falta como mas miembros participando a nivel internacional
<PabloRubianes> aca faltan las 2 cosas
<PabloRubianes> no ratman ?
<SergioMeneses> como bug-squads traductores comunidades o testers
<PabloRubianes> mas a nivel local y mas a nivel internacional
<SergioMeneses> de hecho tengo pensado hacer unos posts pero en mi blog acerca de eso
<SergioMeneses> unos pensamientos
<PabloRubianes> el problema que esa documentacion no esta en esp
<PabloRubianes> para que los que no saben ingles entren a hacer eso
<PabloRubianes> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso hablaba con daniel en la uds
<SergioMeneses> al menos la documentacion de desarrollo ya esta en español
<SergioMeneses> esperar a q la liberen
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<EduardoR> luchando con php y unos campos binarios de MySQL
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy con la version 2.0 del python-doc lens
<EduardoR> pero tengo que terminarlo, me consumen todo el ancho de banda del hosting, porque no tiene límites de nada
<PabloRubianes> un pibe de irlanda me hizo un merge request y mi nerd interno se emociono
<EduardoR> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<Ignacio_> Hla! :)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que le habia pasado el otro dia al hosting
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> hola Ignacio_ 
<Ignacio_> Hola.. Como estas?
<EduardoR> caido, pasa casi nunca
<Ignacio_> ..
<EduardoR> bueno, sigo
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> como va
<Ignacio_> ratman: Hola! :)
<ratman> :)
<Ignacio_> Como va?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tas?
<PabloRubianes> te puedo mandar un mail a ver que te parece algo?
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien aqui redactando emails
<SergioMeneses> y con sueño
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, instalate el xchat
<PabloRubianes> :P
<ratman> jeje
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, como vamos
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> aca mejorando el pythondoc-lens
<PabloRubianes> entre un voluntario y yo estamos por largar la version 2.0
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, excelente
<sergiomenesessin> y q se necesita para apoyar el proyecto?
<PabloRubianes> programar
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> pero creo que por un tiempo no vamos a hacer mas nada en eso
<PabloRubianes> capaz que hay que crear algun otro proyecto
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, q bueno
<sergiomenesessin> esta hecho en python?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> con quickly y el template de lens
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, q bueno!... y en q puedo ayudar, ando aprendiendo python :D
<PabloRubianes> cuando suba al version final te aviso
<PabloRubianes> hay que empezar a hacer guias de launchpad en espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> y como usarlo de la mejor manera
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, eso eso
<sergiomenesessin> dale de una
<sergiomenesessin> :D
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, pero oe lo de la programada es en serio... ando aprendiendo python porque se que lo necesito y no el java q me enseñlaron en la universidad
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> vamos a necesitar programadores para un proyecto de un amigo
<PabloRubianes> clicompanion
<PabloRubianes> un termial con ayudante
<PabloRubianes> van a hacer una restructura total, asi que tenes un poco de tiempo para aprender
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, si dale
<sergiomenesessin> de hecho programe un accomplishment
<sergiomenesessin> :D
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, ratman asterismo https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp8
<sergiomenesessin> para q pidan a santa claus
<sergiomenesessin> ;)
<PabloRubianes> jaja aca no las mandan
<PabloRubianes> te compraste una en dinamarca?
<PabloRubianes> o no vendian?
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, las tenian en demostracion
<sergiomenesessin> estaba la todo en uno tambien
<sergiomenesessin> esa es preciosa
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, pero la puedes pedir y decir q te la lleven a la uds y alli la recojes :D
<sergiomenesessin> recoges 
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> eso si lo hacen?
<sergiomenesessin> PabloRubianes, jejeje si los de system76 son buena gente xD
<PabloRubianes> eso parece
<sergiomenesessin> sip
<sergiomenesessin> la niña me mando mas stikers para ubuntu-co
<sergiomenesessin> :D
<sergiomenesessin> de hecho salimos a cenar una noche y todo con unos amigos 
<PabloRubianes> si si 
<PabloRubianes> con amigos :P
<sergiomenesessin> if you know what I mean
<sergiomenesessin> jajaja
<sergiomenesessin> me acorde de esos memes
<sergiomenesessin> :S
<asterismo> lindas laptops PabloRubianes 
<asterismo> como andan gente...
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos asterismo ?
<PabloRubianes> lastima que las venden solo en USA y algunos paises
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> como va la cosa?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy retirando
<PabloRubianes> tengo que cocinar
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-28
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, nada... intente con el comando ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/bdirector.pub 10.0.0.104
<SergioMeneses> y nada
<SergioMeneses> me dice q el password es incorrecto, pero si me conecto por ssh al sistema hay si me deja.... ando q mato a alguien
 * SergioMeneses mira a PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> probaste scp -vvvvvvvvv ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si
<virusuy> y que te dice?
<SergioMeneses> deja hago una prueba desde la terminal...
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, sorprendente
<virusuy> ?
<SergioMeneses> mira... desde terminal no me puedo conectar, ssh 10.0.0.103 me dice q el password es incorrecto pero si lo hago desde putty hay si me deja
<SergioMeneses> dejaǘu
<virusuy> MI-TE-RIO
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> no estaras usando keys ?
<virusuy> y el putty tiene configurado automatico las claves
<virusuy> pero no el terminal ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no he podido subir las keys
<SergioMeneses> lo tengpo por logueo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no he podido subir las keys
<virusuy> ok
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, andaba siguiendo este link http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<SergioMeneses> pero el ssh-copy-id me da el error
<SergioMeneses> pero no se porq el putty si se puede conectar
<virusuy> pasteame aca lo que ejecutas en la consola
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, http://pastebin.com/1h0mtDV9
<SergioMeneses> lo q se me hace muy raro es q putty si conecta... 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: el usuario es same ?
<virusuy> si haces ssh IP, toma el usuario desde que estas ejecutando
<virusuy> se entiende ?
<virusuy> http://pastebin.com/1h0mtDV9
<virusuy> same@quantal:~$ ssh 10.0.0.103
<virusuy> es lo mismo que hacer ssh same@10.0.0.103
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, veo... entonces cambio el usuario
<virusuy> exacto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, mago!!!
<SergioMeneses> joder te voy a comer a besos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, brindale una cerveza triple al virusuy y te la pago aqui cuando vengas!
<virusuy> :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, en la tarde miro las keys
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> lunchtime here!
<virusuy> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Guest10158> hola gente
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-30
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu 12.04.3 pero cuando llego a la parte que se ve el sistema operativo que esta instalado y la otra partición, me dice que no hay ningun sistema operativo instalado y no me muestra la otra partición, como que el disco está vacio, pero en realidad si tengo un so instalado y otra particion, saben como lo puedo solucionar?
<femian> ?¿?
<paribanufreitas> Hola a todxs: tengo una pregunta. Consulta, Pregunta: Estoy teniendo la necesidad de trabajar bilingüemente entre portugués y español, lo que significa que a veces preciso la Ñ y a veces los acentos del portugués tipo ~, ç , ^ y `... Tengo los dos teclados configurados y todo bien, pero ¿alguien me puede decir si existe un atajo de teclado para cambiar de un idioma de teclado a orto sin andar pinchando vent
<paribanufreitas> anas? y sino ¿cómo puedo yo configurar un atajo de teclado personalizado? Desde ya gracias...
<PabloRubianes> paribanufreitas: capaz que CarlosNeyPastor sabe
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola paribanufreitas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan?
<paribanufreitas> HOLA
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor: tenes idea de la pregunta de paribanufreitas ?
<paribanufreitas> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> no conozco puntualmente algun atajo para cambiar el idioma del teclado pero probablemente se lo puedas configurar en configuracion del sistema, teclado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas pueda ahi o con gconf
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca lo he probado personalmente
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas por ahi puedas hacer algo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero algo ya hecho no conozco 
<SergioMeneses> dias!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Días! 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va Dr.?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien en la lucha compadre :D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, PabloRubianes calisto1 \o
<calisto1> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> calisto1, virusuy alguno ha manejado sendmail?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: un poco
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, tengo una duda con los dns... me explico hay un servidor q tiene el dns de la pagina web, como hago para usar ese mismo dns en el servidor sendmail ? o esto preguntando una barbaridad?
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> vos lo que uqeres es que ese DNS resuelva tu dominio de mail 
<virusuy> no ?
<virusuy> yo haria 2 registros
<virusuy> 1 del tipo A al estilo correo.midominio.com
<virusuy> apuntando a la IP del sendail
<virusuy> y otro del estilo MX apuntando al correo.midominio.com
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... cualquier servidor de correo me pide un dns, aqui se tiene el dominio: unilibrecucuta.edu.co entonces quiero usarlo tambien para el correo
<virusuy> lo que comente arriba
<virusuy> generate un registro A correo.unilibrecucuta.edu.co qiue apunte a la IP del Sendmail
<virusuy> y luego un MX  unilibrecucuta.edu.co que apunte a  correo.unilibrecucuta.edu.co
<virusuy> eso si
<virusuy> la IP a que apunta el registro A tiene que ser la publica, se entiende ?
<virusuy> eso si, tienes que hacer todo el tema de forwarding de puertos ,etc ,etc ,etc
<SergioMeneses> Dios!
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<virusuy> calisto1: ping .. no le estoy errando en la idea, no ?
<virusuy> calisto no debe de estar
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pero cuando yo implemento mailserer siempre hago eso
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, y como genero esos registros?... ando leyendo algo https://support.google.com/a/answer/48090?hl=es
<virusuy> quien maneja hoy en dia ese DNS ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, aqui se tienen google-apps y lo q se quiere hacer es mandar emails a las cuentas de google que tenemos registradas 
<virusuy> es mas complejo lo que precisas
<virusuy> unilibrecucuta.edu.co lo usan para ese Gapps ?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> de hecho los correos son por ejemplo el mio: sergio.meneses@unilibrecucuta.edu.co
<virusuy> pero van a los servers de gmail
<virusuy> ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no estoy seguro... me tocaria averiguar
<virusuy> averigua
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, el dns de los correos si pero el del sitio web se maneja desde aqui
<SergioMeneses> bueno a leer... porq de dns's si sé muy poco
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> pero en ese DNS
<virusuy> los MX van para google
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si
<virusuy> es un poquito mas complicado
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pille el contexto... hay google.apps q maneja las direcciones de correo de toda la universidad, ahora se quiere enviar informacion/mails a muchos estudiantes entonces hay q configurar un servidor de correos para hacer ese envio porq por lo q me dijo mi jefe no se puede normalmente... entonces toca configurar el servidor de correos para q envie los correos a esas cuentas de google.apps
<SergioMeneses> y me dijo q debiamos usar sendmail
<virusuy> y no es mas facil crear una cuenta de google apps
<virusuy> ?
<virusuy> estoy 90% seguro que debe tener un manejo de boletines google apps
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como un grupo o una joda asi cierto?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> podrias hacerlo asi
<virusuy> unir todas las cuentas a un mail
<virusuy> un grupo d edistribucion
<SergioMeneses> bueno no quiero justificar mi ignorancia, pero pensaba lo mismo... de hecho hasta se maneja G+ aqui
<virusuy> o google groups
<virusuy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hosted-mail-delivery/bVFBYJ9ooAw
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ++
<calisto> SergioMeneses: lo que dice virusuy es correcto
<SergioMeneses> calisto, ese virusy es capo
<SergioMeneses> pero es cierto... si ya tenemos el google.apps pues usar eso
<calisto> no me gusta nada de lo que diga google.* o *.google o *google*
<calisto> digamos las cosas que hace google habitualmente estan buenas
<calisto> pero lo que no me gusta que tengan el condimente de : me quedo con tus datos para hacer con ellos mineria de datos y pasarselos a quien me de la gana!!
<SergioMeneses> calisto, pues la verdad eso ya esta aqui... por mi tumbaria esta oficina y la mando a hacer de nuevo jajaja pero ya q tienen los correos por hay pues aprovechar
<calisto> usa zimbra........ esta muy bueno
<calisto> estoy esperando que libre office saque su web edition... 
<calisto> ya estan trabajando en eso
<calisto> no esta nada mal
<SergioMeneses> calisto, cual seria la ventaja de zimbra?
<calisto> que  usan de la oficina?
<calisto> de google.apps
<SergioMeneses> calisto, aqui tienen los correos institucionales en eso... y pues usan mucho g+ y hangouts para noticias y demas 
<SergioMeneses> hasta los estudiantes tienen correos de google
<SergioMeneses> bueno .apps
<calisto> usan g+ como mecanismo de red social?
<calisto> editan documentos en linea?
<calisto> zimbra es una herramienta colaborativa
<calisto> es software libre
<calisto> gestiona tus correos internos y externos, maneja tus contactos de forma centralizada, agenda
<calisto> y tiene un maletin
<SergioMeneses> calisto, si... creo q es dificil cambias lo de google.apps aqui, sobre todo porq no tengo el poder suficiente administrativamente hablando para tomar esa desicion =/
<calisto> si es un organizmo estatal deberian promover el uso de software libre y ademas no deberían hacer que todo el correo institucional de colombia lo maneje una empresa privada del exterior
<calisto> eso te quita soberania
<calisto> ahora lo que hagan los usuarios de correo con sus correos privados y si los quieren colocar en google, yahoo o donde quieran 
<calisto> problema de ellos
<SergioMeneses> calisto, ++
<calisto> pero como institucion un factor no menor es cuidar la soberania nacional y eso no se logra dandole todos los datos a una corporacion extranjera para que hagan mineria de datos y finalmente obtengan ventaja de eso de alguna forma
<calisto> el tema es que el usuario comun es muy ignorante respecto a quien son dueños de sus datos
<calisto> ej: si realizan una investigación innovadora y usan google.apps para aditarlo, por el contrato que haceptan ese documento le pertenece a google
<calisto> que en definitiva lo puede usar para su beneficio personal si lo desean
<SergioMeneses> calisto, aqui no somos una organizacion estatal... es privado
<calisto> aplica de todas formas
<SergioMeneses> claro total
<calisto> ese documento no le pertenece al autor 
<calisto> ni a la empresa
<calisto> le pertenece a google
<calisto> eso incluye los balances de la empresa
<calisto> listados de maquinas con licencias 
<calisto> y sin licencias
<calisto> bla bla bla
<calisto> info que por supuesto llega a Micros....
<calisto> y finalmente es derivada al contratista local 
<calisto> para que realice la inspeccion 
<calisto> correspondiente
<SergioMeneses> calisto, los documentos importantes se manejan bajo una plataforma llamada alfresco
<calisto> a mira
<calisto> que tal he oido hablar mucho de ella inclusive vi algun tutorial
<calisto> es practica ?
<SergioMeneses> calisto, es muy buena
<SergioMeneses> te la recomiendo
<SergioMeneses> yo no lo monte pero si lo he manejado
<calisto> y basicamente que funcionalidad 
<calisto> usan?
<calisto> o usas?
<SergioMeneses> calisto, yo solo para mirar archivos q me comparten... pero seguro hace muchas cosas mas xD
<SergioMeneses> es como un gdrive por lo q he visto
<SergioMeneses> calisto, mira http://www.alfresco.com/
<SergioMeneses> vos sos sysadmin tambien?
<calisto> sip
<calisto> vos?
<calisto> si ya vi algo 
<calisto> lo que pasa es que hay tanto soft para aver que no da el tiempo 
<calisto> del dia para descargr instalar probar
<SergioMeneses> calisto, yo estoy empezando como sysadmin pero aprendiendo q es lo importante! aqui es un buen lugar aunq me toca mucho de networking y jodas de windows =/
<calisto> vos sabes que en la of. nuestra logramos pasar hace un par de años todo a linux
<calisto> es una tranquilidad no preocuparte de virus, malwares y esas yerbas 
<SergioMeneses> calisto, eso tiene una palabra en mi diccionario = paraiso :)
<SergioMeneses> calisto, bueno aqui vamos poco a poco... los servidores son linux y todos los servicios q se prestan menos el g.apps son libres
<calisto> excelente
<SergioMeneses> calisto, hay me la pase leyendo sobre dns's
<calisto> si son todo un tema
<calisto> yo se poco porque no he necesitado aplicar demaciado
<SergioMeneses> calisto, si eso es relativo... se va aprendiendo a medida q se necesita
<SergioMeneses> aqui son pocos mis conocidos q son sysadmin, casi todos son developers
<calisto> conectate a #sysarmy
<calisto> en general son todos argentinos
<calisto> pero todos somos sysadmins
<SergioMeneses> si?
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> calisto, done
<calisto> \/join #sysarmy
<calisto>  /join #sysarmy
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-31
<danielmato> hola
<calisto> EduardoR:, PabloRubianes, recien encontre un cdr2odg que me permitio converrtir un cdr de corel X3, creo a odg y lo pude abrir con libreoffice
<calisto> el uniconverter me tira que no tengo instalado no se que cosas o que no encuentra el plig iin adecuado
<calisto> como trabajan ustedes con cdr?
<PabloRubianes> calisto: no tengo ni idea
<PabloRubianes> jamas lo use
<PabloRubianes> programador aca
<PabloRubianes> :P
<calisto> enton me equivoque de nik ;-)
<calisto> nick
<PabloRubianes> ajajaj
<calisto> pero EduardoR seguro que sabe 
<PabloRubianes> si el si
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo problemas con el tuxpaint
<calisto> para que lo usas no lo conozco
<PabloRubianes> es igual al paint
<PabloRubianes> no sirve para nada
<PabloRubianes> era para demostrar mi nivel de diseño grafico
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-01
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, calisto \o/  the sysarmy :')
<calisto>  que pasoo? SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> calisto, aqui bien bien... en la lucha
<virusuy> como estan muchachos ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, joder me toca instalar sendmail =/
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<calisto> no instales sendmail instala postfix
<virusuy> postfix++
<calisto> es mas SergioMeneses instalate ZImbra
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> calisto, si yo fuera el unico q administra eso hasta de pronto xD
<SergioMeneses> calisto, pero zimbra si hace lo q te comente?
<cypherman> hola genteeee
<cypherman> soy asterismo
<cypherman> pero del celu
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-03
<visigoten> hola!
<visigoten> hola Ratman
<visigoten> gracias por las fotos del Pycon
<visigoten> ya las baje
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-29
<libercito> buenas noches como están
<magu42> no lo puedo creer!!!!
<magu42> como caiste acá ?
<Libertcharrua> vine 
<magu42> usar ubuntu te lo permite
<magu42> ?
<magu42> jaja
<Libertcharrua> vi luz y entré
<magu42> como andas Libertcharrua 
<magu42> tanto tiempo+
<Libertcharrua> bien y tu que cuentas hay actividad hoy por acá??
<magu42> nahh
<magu42> normalmente tranquilo 
<magu42> yo , aguantando la vela
<magu42> los demas son bots
<magu42> y bouncers
<Libertcharrua> je recibiendo visitantes
<magu42> sep
<magu42> mientras leo esas paginas locas que vos encontras en facebook
<magu42> ni sabia que existian
<magu42> muuuuuy loco
<magu42> vos y Marcelo
<Libertcharrua> jajja re manijeados estamos
<magu42> jajaja
<Libertcharrua> es que yo queria mantenerme al margen pero me obligaron a tomar postura jajjaja
<magu42> me divierto mucho con uds
<magu42> espero que a tus dos amigos de mvdeo los dejes por un ratito
<magu42> quedaron calladitos
<magu42> jajaja
<Libertcharrua> jajja ya corte realciones hasta que pase el temporal electorero
<magu42> jajaja
<Libertcharrua> no se cayaron los borré
<magu42> ahhhhhhh
<magu42> con razon 
<magu42> pensé que , visto los resultados , estaban calladitos
<Libertcharrua> che y ese soft libre
<magu42> cada dia mejor
<Libertcharrua> yo ando con un kubuntu digra 
<magu42> si , lo vi en una captura tuya
<magu42> con arch en vmware o virtualbox
<Libertcharrua> el que se molesta en empaqquetar o no se como sea la forma correcta de expresarlo
<Libertcharrua> daniel 
<Libertcharrua> si pero no arrancó no se en que le erré
<magu42> si , lo conozco a daniel 
<Libertcharrua> virtualbox
<Libertcharrua> un capo daniel habrás ido a la conferencia que dio en el flisol supongo
<magu42> es solo una imagen de kubuntu con los programas para imprenta y diseño
<Libertcharrua> eso eso
<magu42> si estaba ahi
 * magu42 como la mugre del SL
<magu42> aunque personalmente no me gusta kde , debo reconocer que kubuntu anda muy bien y es el mas lindo esteticamente
<Libertcharrua> si la verdad está lindo y cómodo de usar
<magu42> pero xfce lo puedo instalar en un p3 y en un i7  y lo he hecho.
<magu42> clean and easy
<magu42> como dicen ellos
<magu42> y más ahora con whisker , que es casi un menu kde
<magu42> Libertcharrua⟿ lea bien dije wisker , no whisky
<Libertcharrua> ah estoy desactualizado no conocía eso ni de nombre
<magu42> el nuevo menu de xfce
<magu42> http://www.geekssharingspace.org/2013/12/whisker-menu-122-application-launcher.html
<Libertcharrua> pero mi cabecita relaciona xfce con el botón derecho del mouse
<magu42> por?
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> eso es openbox
<magu42> openbox +1
<Libertcharrua> xfce también 
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> pero en openbox es exclusivo , no tenés otra jajaja
<magu42> los estuve usando hasta hace poco con debian , una masa !!!!
<magu42> le metí tanta mano que lo convertí en crunchbang  jajaja
<magu42> un pelotudo importante el tipo
<Libertcharrua> jajja BI diria una amiga mia 
<magu42> Libertcharrua⟿ no uso twiter
<magu42> twitter
<Libertcharrua> no importa estava viendo las funciones je yo tampoco aunque tengo ahce años
<Libertcharrua> daba eso de seleccionar del correo
<magu42> debe ser la unica mugre que no uso
<magu42> y tengo cuenta de cuando salió , pero no le veo utilidad
<magu42> Libertcharrua⟿ me estoy yendo
<magu42> que gusto volver a encontrarte por acá
<magu42> no te pierdas
<Libertcharrua> nas nocches portese bien ja ojo la lluvia aprece que se viene
<magu42> se viene bien feo por acá
<Libertcharrua> yo me desconecto también
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-30
<magu42> mié oct 29 22:40:11 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-01
<Libertcharrua> magu42: usted siempre de guardia
<magu42> siempre Libertcharrua 
<magu42> como va?
<magu42> me demoré estaba cenando y no oí la alarma
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-02
<libercito> ja no se preocupe yo toy meta inkscape
<libercito> trabajando en un proyecto para un centro cultural en mi barrio :P
<magu42> que andas haciendo con inkscape
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> D+
<magu42> algo útil 
<magu42> exelente!!
<libercito> o sea ahciendo un logo me pasaron el dibujo y trato de reproducirlo
<magu42> cuando lo termines , habrás aprendido inkscape 
<magu42> jajaja
<libercito> es bvastante simple por suerte
<libercito> por que si dependiera de mi habilidad para el dibujo y el diseño gráfico madre mia jajaja
<magu42> jajaja , a veces es bueno trabajar con un diseñador y uno ser el digital nomás
<magu42> taxis magu42 vuelve en 20 minutos   jejeje
<libercito> jajaj haga los mandados o rescate a la nena
<magu42> la llevo a un cumpleaños y vuelvo
 * magu42 is back
<magu42> me estoy yendo libercito 
<magu42> dom nov  2 17:51:11 UYST 2014
<ubuntuero> hola
<car> hola, alguien conectado, tengo un problema y deseo condultar
<magu42> hola car 
<magu42> que te pasó?
<car> sabes que cuando inicio el pc lo tengo que reiniciar porque no tengo el tilde al comienzo ni la @, despues que reinicio si. por lo que siempre reinicio al empezar
<magu42> cuando prende tiene la distribucion correcta de teclado o asume otra?
<car> es probable que asuma otra pero me he fijado y es la que uso, español latinoamérica hasta donde me da mis modestos conocimientos
<magu42> a mi nunca me sirve español latinoamerica , uso español solo
<car> y por que no te sirve esa?
<magu42> porque quedan la ñ y el @ en cualquier lado
<magu42> depende mucho del hardware
<car> ummmm  que dato a tener en cuenta, yo no lo sabía pero se ve que no la chequié bién cuando instalé la distro lts 
<magu42> al instalar te dá la opcion de probar el teclado , mucha gente no le da bolilla jajaja
<magu42> cambialo por español , reiniciá y probá , no pierdes nada 
<car> yo lo hice pero no tuve en cuenta el tilde i el @ jeje y ahora estoy pagando ese error
<magu42> hay muchos tipos de teclado, ve probando hasta dar con el tuyo
<magu42> no es nada grave 
<car> voy a hacer eso y me conecto después .
<magu42> dale
<car> lo hice pero tube que reiniciar 2 veces ahora voy a cenar, nos encontraremos en otra, muchas gracias por tu tiempo . saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-26
<magu42> dom oct 25 22:54:04 ART 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-27
<NanoUy> muy buenos días a todos y buenas tardes para quien haya digerido algo
<NanoUy> necesito un consejito...
<NanoUy> me estoy quedando sin hardware y sin miras de actualizar... 
<NanoUy> ubuntu mate o ubuntu con light?
<NanoUy> que me recomiendan...
<NanoUy> hardware pentium 4 2ghz 512 ram
<NanoUy> gracias desde ya
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-01
<Marc33> viki
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-01
<mvr1981> Filosóficamente hablando: que es un hacker?. ¿Un pintor o un escultor son hackers?... Da Vinci, Miguel Ángel, Nikola Tesla, etc... fueron hackers o solo es aplicable el término al ambiente informático.
<mvr1981> Mi interés por el tema es mas cultural que técnico.
<mvr1981> Si suponemos que la sociedad es una forma de sistema informático en el cual personas, maquinas, gobiernos, empresas, etc, un artista que denuncia algo que está mal, sería un hacker no?...
<mvr1981> Si suponemos que la sociedad es una forma de sistema informático en el cual personas, maquinas, gobiernos, empresas, etc, interactuando entre si enviando y recibiendo información: un artista que denuncia algo que está mal, sería un hacker no?. (Me faltó una parte)..
<mvr1981> http://globalizacionydemocracia.udp.cl/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/PEKKA_HIMANEN_2012.pdf
<barbanegra> yo entiendo que si
<mvr1981> Yo también pienso que sí. Entiendo que se trata de alguien que siente pasión por lo que hace.
<mvr1981> Pero más allá de lo que haga siempre estará en un sistema, y por lo tanto, está interactuando con él de una forma u otra. En definitiva es como decir que si la ética es la misma, lo único que cambia de un hacker a otro es el sustrato que emplea. Algunos emplearán un lienzo mientras que otros una red de computadoras, pero siempre se termina aprendiendo.
<mvr1981> Quizás digo demasiadas bobadas.
<mvr1981> Gracias por leerme barbanegra
<barbanegra> no creo sean bobadas
<barbanegra> de nada
<barbanegra> pero un hack podria ser modificar el sistema
<barbanegra> o apagarlo
<barbanegra> asi que ni el sistema es constante
<barbanegra> depende el hack que se aplique
<barbanegra> igual... ojo con el suicidio
<barbanegra> jajaja
<barbanegra> por ejemplo ara mi el que escribio esto intentaba hackear
<barbanegra> http://www.facundocabral.info/literatura-texto.php?Id=87
<mvr1981> No. no es constante para nada... estoy de acuerdo.
<mvr1981> Para mi también, pienso que si. Muy bueno.
<mvr1981> Facundo Cabral...
<barbanegra> 😀
<mvr1981> :-) Muchas gracias, un gusto conversar con usted barbanegra.
<barbanegra> igualmente
<barbanegra> cuando quieras pingueame
<barbanegra> que si puedo contesto
<mvr1981> Gracias. 
<asterismo> buenas
<asterismo> http://www.espectador.com/sociedad/343231/alerta-roja-por-tormentas-severas-metsul-advierte-por-tornados
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-02
<mvr1981> El Cocinero Centrado. Por Chuang Tzu. 	
<mvr1981> 		
<mvr1981> El cocinero Ting estaba cortando un buey para el Señor Wen-hui . Con cada toque de su mano, cada levantamiento de su hombro, cada movimiento de su pie, cada adelantamiento de su rodilla, hacía ¡tris! ¡Tras! Deslizaba el cuchillo a lo largo con un ¡zing! , y todo iba a un ritmo perfecto, como si estuviera bailando la danza del Bosquecillo de Moras o manteniendo el compás de la música Ching-shou.
<mvr1981> — ¡Ah, qué maravilloso! —dijo el Señor Wen-hui—. ¡Si las habilidades alcanzaran tales alturas!
<mvr1981> El cocinero Ting apoyó su cuchillo y respondió: — De lo que me ocupo es del Tao, que va más allá de la habilidad. Cuando comencé a descuartizar bueyes, lo único que podía ver era el buey. Al cabo de tres años ya no veía todo el buey. Y ahora..., ahora me acerco a él por el espíritu y no lo miro con los ojos. La percepción y el entendimiento se han detenido y el espíritu se mueve por donde se le antoja. Sigo
<mvr1981>  la constitución natural, golpeo en los grandes huecos, guío el cuchillo a través de las aberturas espaciosas, y sigo las cosas tal como son. Entonces nunca toco el menor ligamento o tendón, y mucho menos una gran articulación.
<mvr1981> Un buen cocinero cambia de cuchillo una vez al año porque corta con él. Un cocinero mediocre cambia su cuchillo una vez al mes porque acuchilla con él. Yo tengo este cuchillo desde hace diecinueve años y he cortado miles de bueyes con él; sin embargo la hoja sigue tan afilada como si recién llegara de la muela. Hay espacios entre las articulaciones, y la hoja del cuchillo en verdad no tiene grosor. Si insert
<mvr1981> as lo que carece de grosor en tales espacios, hay entonces mucho lugar; más que suficiente para que la hoja juegue por allí. Por este motivo después de diecinueve años la hoja de mi cuchillo sigue tan afilada como recién llegada de la muela.
<mvr1981> Sin embargo, cada vez que llego a un lugar complicado, mido las dificultades, me digo “Presta atención y ten cuidado, mantén los ojos en lo que estás haciendo, trabaja muy lentamente, y mueve el cuchillo con la mayor sutileza, hasta que ¡paf! La res entera se abre como un cascote de tierra contra el suelo. Me quedo de pie sosteniendo mi cuchillo y miro a mi alrededor, totalmente satisfecho y reacio a conti
<mvr1981> nuar; luego limpio el cuchillo y lo guardo.
<mvr1981> — ¡Excelente! —dijo el Señor Wen-hui—. ¡He escuchado las palabras del cocinero Ting y he aprendido cómo cuidar la vida!
<mvr1981> CHUANG – TZU 
<mvr1981> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-03
<ubuntufa> wow que vacio esta esto
<Tuquita> siguen entrando a las 22
<Tuquita> bueno entrare mas tarde 
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-04
<asterismo> buenas
<asterismo> hola calisto
<asterismo> Ursinha
<asterismo> grrrrrr
<calisto> asterismo: hace tiempo queria hablar con vos
<asterismo> como andas loco?
<calisto> bien, no tengo forma de comunicarme con vos jep
<asterismo> santiago@jabber.undernet.uy
<asterismo> https://social.undernet.uy/santiago
<asterismo> undernet.uy es mi servidor autogestionado, tenemos IRC, Jabber y GNU-Social
<asterismo> tambien estoy en irc.undernet.uy, habemos varios yoruguas
<asterismo> en los canales #chat y #uruguay
<asterismo> ambos canales estan en relay con Jabber
<asterismo> disculpen que entre poco por aca...
<calisto> si yo a la que me conecto mucho a #sysarmy
<asterismo> en freenode?
<calisto> pero bien como vas?
<calisto> si 
<asterismo> no lo conocia
<asterismo> y ahi ando
<asterismo> con el server
<asterismo> lindo hobby
<asterismo> xD
<calisto> yo ando bien
<asterismo> jajajaja
<asterismo> vos bien?
<asterismo> ese laburo?
<calisto> pa tapado de trabajo
<calisto> che me quedo en el tintero en este año atacar el tema de las energias alternativas
<calisto> el grupo de gtel habia avanzado bastate en esta area
<asterismo> ahi va
<calisto> incluso vi temas de magrav
<calisto> que a algunos les dice que les funciona y otros dicen que es una estafa
<calisto> y yo sin conocimientos de electrica en medio sin saber que pensar
<asterismo> conozco poco de eso
<asterismo> pasame algunos links
<asterismo> che
<asterismo> nadie usa jabber aca? o redes libres?
<asterismo> tan todos pal feibu?
<asterismo> un uruguayo hizo esta pagina
<asterismo> fediverse.org
<asterismo> con todos los nodos gnusocial
<calisto> vos sabes que la comunidad libre uruguaya considero que esta en una profunda cricis
<calisto> http://energia-libre.info/
<asterismo> calisto: jajajaja
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> lo se
<asterismo> que no decaiga
<asterismo> mira yo con el ciclon de antes de ayer y la piedra que cayo tuve que salir a tapar los tubos del calefon solar para que no se me rajen o rompan
<asterismo> esto de los ciclones es un garron
<asterismo> podriamos poner un bot para hacer gateway con jabber en este canal y flisol-uy
<asterismo> bajense el Conversations
<asterismo> https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=conversations&fdid=eu.siacs.conversations
<asterismo> al iniciar pongan "tengo mi proveedor..."
<asterismo> y pongan jabber.undernet.uy, que es el mio, o cualquier otro
<calisto> lo que pasa que yo creo que más haya de los esfuerzos personales de matarce instalando creand y probando software
<asterismo> jabberes.org o similares
<asterismo> creamos el canal en jabber
<asterismo> es mucho mas dinamico
<asterismo> hay mucha gente en los moviles usando jabber
<calisto> es necesario incentivar a la gente  a que se mueva, a uruguay le falta gente che
<asterismo> bo
<asterismo> entren
<asterismo> haganse una cuenta
<asterismo> creamos un grupo en gnusocial
<asterismo> hay una buena movida ahi
<asterismo> de soft libre
<asterismo> esta bueno contagiarse
<asterismo> los gallegos son re activistas 
<calisto> pero vos usar tu servidor jabber y como te interconectas con otros usuarios que tienen sus servidores jabber?
<asterismo> me acaban de donar 1000 fair coin por ser uno de los primeros 100 emprendimientos en aceptar fair coin
<asterismo> undernet.uy
<calisto> fair coin... jaja y es que eso¡
<calisto> que es eso?
<asterismo> es la moneda del proyecto faircoop
<asterismo> una criptomoneda cooperativa
<asterismo> el conversations sustituye casi totalmente el whatsapp
<asterismo> la gente lo usa
<asterismo> se copa
<asterismo> yo he metido ya como a 20 personas en jabber
<asterismo> estamos muy desperdigados
<asterismo> https://fair-coin.org/
<asterismo> https://fair.coop/faircoin/
<calisto> conversation no lo conozco habia visto qtox que es un chat p2p  pero le falta un poco 
<asterismo> conversations es la unica app de android que soporta el protocolo axolote de cifrado
<asterismo> es lo que usa signal
<asterismo> esta implementado como cifrado OMEMO
<asterismo> es el futuro del OTR
<asterismo> es asincronico, multi-dispositivo y multi-usuario
<asterismo> sirve para canales
<asterismo> con varias gentes
<asterismo> https://conversations.im/omemo/
<asterismo> fijate el Feature Comparison
<asterismo> hay servers jabber uruguayos?
<asterismo> o servers irc publicos?
<calisto> lo que yo veo es in tema de practicidad
<calisto> teng que andar buscando usuarios por servidores para lograr agregarlos a mi lista de contactos para luego poder hablar con ellos
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> te metes en la sala
<asterismo> dejas apretado el contacto de ahi y pones agregar
<asterismo> es super facil
<calisto> esto con clientes de jabber estadnar?
<asterismo> con el conversations
<calisto> para llegar a esa sala tengo que conectarme con un servidor jabber concreto?
<asterismo> instalatelo de FDroid que es gratis
<asterismo> en GPlay hay que pagar 2 dolares de donacion
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> create una cuenta en cualquier servidor jabber
<asterismo> el mio tiene abiertos los registros
<asterismo> jabber.undernet.uy, te podes crear la cuenta mismo del conversatoins cuando lo configuras
<asterismo> hay un tic de crear cuenta en el servidor
<calisto> ok eso es lo que yo no le veo practicidad comparado con telegram o whatsup
<calisto> pero en realidad me gustaria ver y explorar esa posibilidad
<asterismo> luego las salas de chat son sala@chat.undernet.uy, offtopic@chat.undernet.uy y uruguay@chat.undernet.uy
<asterismo> vos podes invitar un contacto, y lo metes automaticamente
<asterismo> si ponele sos el admin de la sala
<calisto> y si me das una mano entender la movida que se esta dando porque la verdad que estoy por fuera de mucha movida libre porque evidentemente hay mucha gente que se desperdigo por ahi y le perdi el rastro
<asterismo> https://f-droid.org/
<asterismo> de ahi te bajas la tienda de aplicaciones libres FDroid
<asterismo> son solo aplicaciones de software libre
<asterismo> en las opciones pones actualizar el cache de repositorios
<asterismo> aguantas un cachito
<calisto> y yo como soy un bicho raro uso ubntu touch y no tengo muchos de los paquetes que los androids usan más bien ninguno tengo
<asterismo> luego busca 'conversations
<asterismo> instalas, tenes que habilitar fuentes desconocidas en android
<asterismo> ahhh
<calisto> :-)
<asterismo> cualquier cliente jabber
<asterismo> tenes alguno?
<asterismo> sigo en el movil
<asterismo_m2> hola
<calisto> no no tengo  :-( la realidad es que esta muy limitado el soporte de aplicaciones, con la movida de usar MIR como servidor web
<calisto> servidor grafico digo*
<asterismo_m2> uhh
<asterismo_m2> para pc, hay varios
<calisto> para mi le erro ubuntu al apartarce tanto de la comunidad libre
<calisto> vos usas telegram?
<asterismo_m2> no
<asterismo_m2> telegram es cualquiera
<calisto> ves es todo un tema 
<asterismo_m2> con el perdon de los presentes
<asterismo_m2> jajjaja
<calisto> por eso me interesan los proyectos como https://tox.chat/
<calisto> que son sistemas de chat pero p2p
<calisto> lastima que no han terminado de avanzar
<calisto> ahi te olvidas de tal o cual server o si entras a salas bla bla bla
<calisto> es todo p2p
<asterismo_m2> si
<calisto> pero me interesa el tema de gnu social y la movida a la que estas accediendo por jabber en distintas comunidades
<calisto> hace tiempo que estoy queriendo reencontrarme con gente que tire para adelante con el soft libre
<asterismo_m2> si bo, esta re muerto todo
<asterismo_m2> gnusocial, tenes varios servers
<asterismo_m2> fijate en fediverse.org
<calisto> demaciado hasta cisl de antel avanza no e ha echo este año
<calisto> y yo supongo que me voy a unir al tuyo
<calisto> asi mantenemos contacto 
<asterismo_m2> genial
<asterismo_m2> es muy humilde
<calisto> no importa 
<asterismo_m2> pero le puse varios bots de medios uruguayos, etc
<asterismo_m2> algun downtime chiquito a veces...
<asterismo_m2> pero es bastante seguro
<asterismo_m2> fijate el ssl test
<calisto> el tema es poder contactar y entender como se pede que empezar a mover nuevamente la cosa
<calisto> ahora estoy con un par de clientes que tengo que atender de forma urgente
<asterismo_m2> claro
<asterismo_m2> dale
<calisto> y estoy chateando con vos por porque no quiero perder el vinculo, ya que no coincidimos micho
<asterismo_m2> nos hablamos
<calisto> impecable saludos
<asterismo_m2> voy a tratar de estar mas conectado
<asterismo_m> alguien me escribio o algo? me pasa con el cliente de android que se tara y tengo que finalizarlo y pierdo todo lo que se hablo
<asterismo_m> se hablo algo mas?
